# PERFECT RIBS EVERY TIME! This really works!



## SmokinAl

Many of you who knew me in the past know that I have been tinkering with my rib recipe for years. This comes from the fact that everybody around here likes fall off the bone ribs except me. I like tender juicy ribs, but what I don't like is taking a bite & having the bone slip out & a big chunk of meat hanging down on my chin. So my task was to find a rib that would satisfy the fall off the bone group & me too. I achieved that a few times, but could never do it 2 times in a row, that is until now. I now smoke the ribs by TEMP, not time. For the ribs that satisfy all of us the finish IT needs to be 195. Now if you try this recipe I would shoot for that same IT the first time. Then you may want to adjust for your particular taste. Maybe 200 or 205, or even 185, but the thing is they will be the same every time you smoke them. It doesn't matter if your a foil or non foil guy, whatever way you cook the ribs your focus should be on the finish temp. Personally I like to put the ribs in foil for 45 minutes to an hour, but I determine that time by the IT at 3 hours. Rub, foiling liquid, smoker temp, sauce. These have an effect on the final taste, but the thing that determines the final texture of the ribs is the IT. You will need a good therm like a thermapen, it has a real thin tip & will go between the bones real easy.

Next you need to start out with a good piece of meat. I stopped buying the cryovac 3 packs at Sam's because you really can't see what your getting. The one sandwiched in the center is usually not a rack I would buy if I was only buying 1 rack. So I get my ribs a our local grocery Publix. They have a good meat Dept. & will get you the rack your looking for. Second I DON'T TAKE OFF THE MEMBRANE. Why, because I think it holds the moisture in. I always finish the ribs on a screaming hot gas grill for a couple of minutes and that turns the membrane to dust. So now that you know the secret to perfect ribs everytime. Lets get the show going. Here's the rack that I'm starting with. Thick, meaty, with good marbelling. 













1-14-16-1.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 15, 2016






Coat with mustard & my pork rub. It's just a simple rub. Use your favorite rub or PM me for mine.













1-14-16-2.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 15, 2016






Next wrap with plastic wrap & into the fridge for a couple of hours. I stopped leaving them in the fridge overnight, because I thought the rub tended to overpower the pork flavor. 













1-14-16-3.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 15, 2016






Out of the fridge & into the smoker. Since this is a relatively short smoke I'm going to use the Smoke Vault. Red oak for wood.













1-14-16-4.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 15, 2016






Here it is ready to go.













1-14-16-5.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 15, 2016






I always leave the ribs in the smoke for 3 hours, then check the IT. Doesn't matter what smoker I'm using. Smoker temp is 225. At 3 hours I pull it out & foil.

 Now is when I check the IT for the first time. This is how I determine how long to leave the ribs in foil.













1-14-16-7.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 15, 2016






As you can see the IT is 168. If I foil for about 1 hour the IT should be in the 190+ range, which would be perfect.

I just use butter, raw sugar, some pork rub & about 1/4 cup of water in the foil.













1-14-16 21.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 27, 2016






Ribs go on the foil meat side down.













1-14-16 24.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 27, 2016






This is why I don't take the membrane off. You can see all the juice accumulated under the membrane.

It's actually so full of juice that it's bulging out.













1-14-16 22.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 27, 2016





   













1-14-16 23.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 27, 2016






Now just a little water on the bones.













1-14-16 25.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 27, 2016






Into the smoker.













1-14-16 27.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 27, 2016






I guess Judy is getting ready to eat some ribs!! Are they done yet??













1-14-16-9.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 15, 2016






Checking them after about 1 hour in the foil.













1-14-16-10.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 15, 2016






193! Perfect!! Now for Al's famous BBQ sauce.













1-14-16-11.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 15, 2016






Next into a really hot grill for just a couple of minutes. You have to watch these real close so as not to burn them. I like to see the BBQ sauce bubbling on top before I take the ribs out.













1-14-16-13.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 15, 2016






OK there done, lets just check the final IT.













1-14-16-14.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 15, 2016






That's what were looking for. Perfect ribs again! WOO HOO!!













1-14-16-16.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 15, 2016






Great bark, super juicy, but not quite fall off the bone. 

Here's the money shot!!!













1-14-16-17.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 15, 2016






We stood at the cutting board eating ribs. Never got them on a plate.













1-14-16-18.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 15, 2016






I hope some of you will try this. I know it goes against everything we have been taught, but I'm always looking to reinvent the wheel.

Thank-you for looking and happy smoking!

Al


----------



## Bearcarver

This is a Great Thread, Al !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Awesome Step by Step & Great looking Ribs!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





---------------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I don't do ribs often, but I will be trying this method when I do.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Do you do the same for Pork Spares and BabyBacks???

Thanks for posting this!!

Bear


----------



## alelover

Looks great Al. Might have to get to Harris-Teeter. BBs are $3.99 this week.


----------



## BandCollector

Good Job Al...They look Great!

John


----------



## sota d

Great job Al! And great Qview! Those ribs look awesome! I will definitely be trying this on my next rack. Thank you, David.


----------



## SmokinAl

Bearcarver said:


> This is a Great Thread, Al !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome Step by Step & Great looking Ribs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't do ribs often, but I will be trying this method when I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you do the same for Pork Spares and BabyBacks???
> 
> Thanks for posting this!!
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear, I don't smoke spares, but if I did I think the principle would be the same. Go by temp, and 195 is a good place to start.


alelover said:


> Looks great Al. Might have to get to Harris-Teeter. BBs are $3.99 this week.


Thanks Buddy, that's a good price. I paid $4.49 for these.


BandCollector said:


> Good Job Al...They look Great!
> 
> John


Thanks John!


Sota D said:


> Great job Al! And great Qview! Those ribs look awesome! I will definitely be trying this on my next rack. Thank you, David.


Thanks David, I'm glad your going to give this a try. I don't think you will be disappointed.


----------



## gwschenk

Nice report. The ribs look great.


----------



## SmokinAl

Thanks G!

Al


----------



## kovaku

Definitely going to try this. Points


----------



## SmokinAl

Thanks Buddy, Let me know how it works for you.

Al


----------



## 12ring

I'm going to have to try this because (like you) my family like fall off the bone but not me. Thanks. I'm going to PM you for the rib recipe.


----------



## boykjo

Thanks Al.. always looking for new ways to do things. I like the IT temp thing instead of time.... Its definitely going to help on my next ribs

Joe


----------



## seenred

Those ribs look delicious Al!  Nice thread with a great step by step tutorial.  I like tinkering with methods, too...I'll have to give this a try. 







Red


----------



## ibbones

Sounds interesting.  I always reed to go 6 hours period.  I'll try that one on my next rib cook.  Those do look really good.


----------



## crazymoon

S Al, sounds like a good method, never heard of anyone suggesting that the membrane be left on before !


----------



## SmokinAl

12ring said:


> I'm going to have to try this because (like you) my family like fall off the bone but not me. Thanks. I'm going to PM you for the rib recipe.


OK I'll give it to you.

Al


boykjo said:


> Thanks Al.. always looking for new ways to do things. I like the IT temp thing instead of time.... Its definitely going to help on my next ribs
> 
> Joe


It really works well for me. Hope it works for you too.

Al


SeenRed said:


> Those ribs look delicious Al!  Nice thread with a great step by step tutorial.  I like tinkering with methods, too...I'll have to give this a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red


 Thanks Red, You won't be disappointed.

Al


ibbones said:


> Sounds interesting.  I always reed to go 6 hours period.  I'll try that one on my next rib cook.  Those do look really good.


Thank-you. I think you will like this method.

Al


CrazyMoon said:


> S Al, sounds like a good method, never heard of anyone suggesting that the membrane be left on before !


Never hurts to try new things.

Al


----------



## b-one

Tasty looking ribs!


----------



## gotarace

Ribs look Fantastic Al !!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I'll give your method a try my next rack of ribs. I've been very happy with the ribs i cook but this looks very solid. What happened to your WSM? I never thought i would see a different smoker in your arsenal.


----------



## phillyphan82

They look awesome!


----------



## whistech

Those ribs look delicious!     I am going to give your method a good try in about a month.    Thank you for sharing your secret.


----------



## bdskelly

Very impressive Al ! b


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Very nice thread & how to Al...  Those ribs look real tasty !   Hoping to do some BB's  Sunday & gonna give this a shot !   Thanks man !    Thumbs Up


----------



## ak1

Thanks for this post Al. I'm going to try this on my next rib cook.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Great smoke and tutorial!

POINTS!!!!


----------



## tropics

Nice job Al I have this book marked.

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl

b-one said:


> Tasty looking ribs!


 Thank-you Sir!

Al


gotarace said:


> Ribs look Fantastic Al !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give your method a try my next rack of ribs. I've been very happy with the ribs i cook but this looks very solid. What happened to your WSM? I never thought i would see a different smoker in your arsenal.


Thanks for the compliment. I still have the old WSM. I also have 2 more. All 3 sizes, but for a short smoke I like the Smoke Vault. I really can't tell the difference in flavor & it's a lot easier to get started & clean up.

Al


PhillyPhan82 said:


> They look awesome!


Thank-you very much!

Al


whistech said:


> Those ribs look delicious!     I am going to give your method a good try in about a month.    Thank you for sharing your secret.


Thank-you & let me know how they turn out.

Al


BDSkelly said:


> Very impressive Al ! b


Thanks B

Al


WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Very nice thread & how to Al... Those ribs look real tasty ! Hoping to do some BB's Sunday & gonna give this a shot ! Thanks man !


My pleasure, hope you enjoy them.

Al


AK1 said:


> Thanks for this post Al. I'm going to try this on my next rib cook.


Let me know how it works for you.

Al


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Great smoke and tutorial!
> 
> POINTS!!!!


Thanks Buddy!

Al


tropics said:


> Nice job Al I have this book marked.
> 
> Richie


Thanks a lot Richie

Al


----------



## SmokinAl

I've had quite a few PM's asking for the rub recipe. I didn't post it initially, because I wanted to emphasize the final temp not the spices. So I decided to just post it here. Honestly it's just a real simple rub, it has some heat & some sweetness. Here it is:

Al’s Pork rub

1 1/2 cups raw sugar (turbinado)

1/4 cup red pepper flakes

1/2 cup granulated onion

1/2 cup granulated garlic

1/2 cup black pepper

1/2 cup smoked paprika

1/4 cup Spanish or Hungarian paprika

Al


----------



## remsr

I have been told that my ribs are second to none and that I should compeat. (I never will) I would think people are just being kind, but I get that a lot so I am beginning to believe it. I know they are good, but I also know they are not consistsnt.
 I am with you Al I like ribs to be tender and juicy with some resistance to pulling the meat clean off the bone, but not falling off the bone, at which point I believe they are over done and just a few degrees away from dry. You can't' even get a full rack to the grill for searing without them falling apart when they are fall off the bone tender and chances are you'll dry them out on the scorching hot grill when you get them There, my grill gets up to 700 degrees easy and the searing station gets even hotter. I never thought of cooking ribs by internal temp and I don't know why when I smoke almost everything else to consistsnt perfection by internal temp. Thanks Al I will be using your method from now on.
Randy,


----------



## dukeburger

How did I miss these ribs? They look incredible!

Great post, will be trying this method on my next racks for sure.


----------



## SmokinAl

REMSR said:


> I have been told that my ribs are second to none and that I should compeat. (I never will) I would think people are just being kind, but I get that a lot so I am beginning to believe it. I know they are good, but I also know they are not consistsnt.
> I am with you Al I like ribs to be tender and juicy with some resistance to pulling the meat clean off the bone, but not falling off the bone, at which point I believe they are over done and just a few degrees away from dry. You can't' even get a full rack to the grill for searing without them falling apart when they are fall off the bone tender and chances are you'll dry them out on the scorching hot grill when you get them There, my grill gets up to 700 degrees easy and the searing station gets even hotter. I never thought of cooking ribs by internal temp and I don't know why when I smoke almost everything else to consistsnt perfection by internal temp. Thanks Al I will be using your method from now on.
> Randy,


Thanks Randy, It took me a long time to figure this out & I hope to pass this along to as many of you that I can.

Al


DukeBurger said:


> How did I miss these ribs? They look incredible!
> 
> Great post, will be trying this method on my next racks for sure.


Thanks, Let me know how they turn out.

Al


----------



## nevrsummr

Great looking ribs! I plan on using this soon. What is the pasty looking sauce you put on under the sugar after 3hrs?


----------



## disco

Great looking ribs. I changed to cooking by temperature about a year ago and I have never looked back. The rest of the process looks great too. Nice post.

Point.

Disco


----------



## SmokinAl

nevrsummr said:


> Great looking ribs! I plan on using this soon. What is the pasty looking sauce you put on under the sugar after 3hrs?


It's Squeeze Parkay!

Al


Disco said:


> Great looking ribs. I changed to cooking by temperature about a year ago and I have never looked back. The rest of the process looks great too. Nice post.
> 
> Point.
> 
> Disco


 Thanks Disco!

Al


----------



## foamheart

SmokinAl said:


> Ready for the smoker. I guess Judy is getting ready to eat some ribs!! Are they done yet??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-9.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We stood at the cutting board eating ribs. Never got them on a plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-18.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank-you for looking and happy smoking!
> 
> Al


----------



## mr t 59874

Thanks Al, a very nice and informative thread.

Like you, the pull off the bone works best for us also. My finish temp is ± 203°. This basically confirms or negates all the other test, bend, toothpick, or bone pullback.

Will give your rub a shot, hopefully tomorrow.

T


----------



## camg

Awesome smoke. Doing a butt this weekend but will have to try this here soon for sure


----------



## SmokinAl

Foamheart said:


>


Your right it's not her first rodeo!

Al


Mr T 59874 said:


> Thanks Al, a very nice and informative thread.
> 
> Like you, the pull off the bone works best for us also. My finish temp is ± 203°. This basically confirms or negates all the other test, bend, toothpick, or bone pullback.
> 
> Will give your rub a shot, hopefully tomorrow.
> 
> T


Let me know how you like it, T.

Al


CamG said:


> Awesome smoke. Doing a butt this weekend but will have to try this here soon for sure


Good luck with that butt!

Al


----------



## mr t 59874

Mr T 59874 said:


> Thanks Al, a very nice and informative thread.
> 
> Like you, the pull off the bone works best for us also. My finish temp is ± 203°. This basically confirms or negates all the other test, bend, toothpick, or bone pullback.
> 
> Will give your rub a shot, hopefully tomorrow.
> 
> T


Al,  Cooked a rack of loins yesterday using your rub. Very good, similar to other rubs using cayenne and chilli powder.

T


----------



## lovelife

Awesome, will try this tomorrow!

So you like them around 195F. Does anyone have an idea what IT would be fall off the bone? I would love to try something in between the two...

Thanks!


----------



## SmokinAl

Mr T 59874 said:


> Al,  Cooked a rack of loins yesterday using your rub. Very good, similar to other rubs using cayenne and chilli powder.
> 
> T


 That's great T. I'm glad you liked it.

Al


LoveLife said:


> Awesome, will try this tomorrow!
> 
> So you like them around 195F. Does anyone have an idea what IT would be fall off the bone? I would love to try something in between the two...
> 
> Thanks!


 Fall off the bone will be around 205. So at 200 you should get what you want.

Al


----------



## lovelife

Thank you sir!


----------



## chef jimmyj

Great post. I never put much faith in Pull Back as a key to doneness. I go for probe tender but never paid attention to IT. I will have to see what the temp is next run...JJ


----------



## lovelife

I received my new thermapen and tried this method.In between every rib it had a different temperature.It just seemed very hard to measure. The only thing I can think of is that my ribs just didn't have enough meat on them to measure properly...


----------



## SmokinAl

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Great post. I never put much faith in Pull Back as a key to doneness. I go for probe tender but never paid attention to IT. I will have to see what the temp is next run...JJ


Thanks JJ, That's how I figured out we like 195. I started measuring the IT on every rack. When I got it right it was 195.

Al


LoveLife said:


> I received my new thermapen and tried this method.In between every rib it had a different temperature.It just seemed very hard to measure. The only thing I can think of is that my ribs just didn't have enough meat on them to measure properly...


That happens to me too, I take the thickest part of the rack & measure in between those ribs. Just like you would put your probe in the thickest part of a roast.

Al


----------



## lovelife

Thanks for the reply again.

Makes sense. I would love to be able to measure IT that way I can make them more consistent. I got disappointed when it didn't seem to work out. Like the IT temp wasn't making any sense, even when I measured in between the same ribs. The temp was all over the place. I guess I will try again soon.


----------



## SmokinAl

LoveLife said:


> Thanks for the reply again.
> 
> Makes sense. I would love to be able to measure IT that way I can make them more consistent. I got disappointed when it didn't seem to work out. Like the IT temp wasn't making any sense, even when I measured in between the same ribs. The temp was all over the place. I guess I will try again soon.


 Good luck & let me know how it works for you.

Al


----------



## disco

Just follow up kudos on all the help and advice given in this thread.

Disco


----------



## SmokinAl

Disco said:


> Just follow up kudos on all the help and advice given in this thread.
> 
> Disco


Thanks a lot Disco!

I really appreciate that!

Al


----------



## sauced

Great looking ribs!! Nice job!! [emoji]127867[/emoji][emoji]128079[/emoji][emoji]127867[/emoji][emoji]128079[/emoji]


----------



## redheelerdog

Your killin it with the RIBS Al.

NICE!


----------



## ddbck

Wow, looks amazing. A must try for sure. Do you use the water pan?


----------



## sawinredneck

I've always cooked by IT, guess I get lucky as I just use a probe for my iGrill in the meatiest part of the ribs I can find and leave it in for the smoke. Normally I pull them around 170deg. Yesterday I was going to do the 3-2-1 so we could have the fall off the bone that my son likes, as it was for his birthday party.

Well, I came down with the flu, and we decided the less I handled the food, the better, so I didn't wrap them! It was getting close to time to pull them, but I had a date with the porcelain god and didn't get to them as soon as I'd have liked! Ended up pulling them around 186deg. They just all but fell apart! Everyone was happy, not quite fall off the bone, just a little pull, but the bone cleaned right up easily.

I can attest, this does work and I will be changing my cooking habits to reflect this in the future. It's a nice happy medium for all everyone! Good info and glad I'm not the only one that found this out.


----------



## twoalpha

Great looking ribs Al and good information 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Will keep this in mind for the next ribs.


----------



## SmokinAl

Sauced said:


> Great looking ribs!! Nice job!! [emoji]127867[/emoji][emoji]128079[/emoji][emoji]127867[/emoji][emoji]128079[/emoji]


  Thank-you my friend!!

Al


redheelerdog said:


> Your killin it with the RIBS Al.
> 
> NICE!


Thanks Buddy!!

Al


ddbck said:


> Wow, looks amazing. A must try for sure. Do you use the water pan?


Thank-you, Yes I use the water pan, but I have a layer of lava rock in the bottom and then water on top.

Al


sawinredneck said:


> I've always cooked by IT, guess I get lucky as I just use a probe for my iGrill in the meatiest part of the ribs I can find and leave it in for the smoke. Normally I pull them around 170deg. Yesterday I was going to do the 3-2-1 so we could have the fall off the bone that my son likes, as it was for his birthday party.
> 
> Well, I came down with the flu, and we decided the less I handled the food, the better, so I didn't wrap them! It was getting close to time to pull them, but I had a date with the porcelain god and didn't get to them as soon as I'd have liked! Ended up pulling them around 186deg. They just all but fell apart! Everyone was happy, not quite fall off the bone, just a little pull, but the bone cleaned right up easily.
> 
> I can attest, this does work and I will be changing my cooking habits to reflect this in the future. It's a nice happy medium for all everyone! Good info and glad I'm not the only one that found this out.


Thanks, I'm glad this worked for you.

Al


twoalpha said:


> Great looking ribs Al and good information
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will keep this in mind for the next ribs.


Thank you my friend, and thanks for the points!!

Al


----------



## lovelife

So I tried 2 slabs of BBs again. When I checked the IT after the first two hours every made sense. Then after another 2 hours of being wrapped I check the IT again. Rib 1 was at 195, rib 2 was at 170F. Rib 1, I put back on unwrapped and rib 2, I put back on in foil agin. After 30 min I checked both ribs IT and both IT were lower than my last measurement before this one. Makes no sense. I am using a thermapen....


----------



## SmokinAl

Are you using an electric smoker?

Did the smoker temp stay up where it was after you put them back in?

If you leave the door open very long on some smokers they take a long time to recover, especially electric smokers.

Most of the time BB's will take at least 4 hours to get in the 185-190 range.

What was the IT at 2 hours? I'm guessing 130-150.

I like to give them at least 3 hours of smoke before opening the door & checking them.

If the final temp is not where it should be, then they need to cook longer.

Hope you don't give up on this method.

Al


----------



## remsr

Wow! That is a little strange could it be a bad temp pen? Not all are created equal. I don't eat to say you stuck it wrong but could it be a possibility? It's for sure that Domingo isn't right.


----------



## lovelife

SmokinAl said:


> Are you using an electric smoker?
> 
> Did the smoker temp stay up where it was after you put them back in?
> 
> If you leave the door open very long on some smokers they take a long time to recover, especially electric smokers.
> 
> Most of the time BB's will take at least 4 hours to get in the 185-190 range.
> 
> What was the IT at 2 hours? I'm guessing 130-150.
> 
> I like to give them at least 3 hours of smoke before opening the door & checking them.
> 
> If the final temp is not where it should be, then they need to cook longer.
> 
> Hope you don't give up on this method.
> 
> Al


I use an offset smoker. The smoker dropped temp when I put them back in yes. Took me a little bit to get the temp back up. Because I read that most people do their BB's 2-2-1 I wanted to try that too. But I guess I should try 3-2 and then either grill them of leave them in the smoker unwrapped for a bit.

I will check IT next time a little closer and will just leave them in until it reaches the right IT.

I won't give up. Thanks Al!


REMSR said:


> Wow! That is a little strange could it be a bad temp pen? Not all are created equal. I don't eat to say you stuck it wrong but could it be a possibility? It's for sure that Domingo isn't right.


 I guess it could be. I think it's strange too. I check at a ton of different locations to make sure I wasn't sticking it in a wrong place. I will check my pen with boiling water this afternoon just to make sure.

Sorry, I don't understand the Domingo reference...?


----------



## SmokinAl

I kinda doubt it's the thermapen. They are deadly accurate.

Not sure about the Domingo thing either.

Al


----------



## remsr

Wow! My last post was as if I was talking in a different language. I really need to proof my posts before I hit reply. Sorry about that.


----------



## remsr

I don't know about the Domingo thing either???? I have no clue as to what I was trying to say. I compose everything on my iPhone if I'm not paying close attention and misspell a word,  when I hit the space bar it will change the misspelled word to something Totally different than intended.


----------



## lovelife

The pen works fine indeed! I don't have an explenationfor for it. I will try again next time.


----------



## daveomak

Hey Al !!!!!!  This is exactly why I missed you......   I'm so glad you are back......

Dave


----------



## clubuilder

Al.. I'm new to this smoking thing, but let me tell you my mouth is just watering to taste those ribs... I haven't even seasoned my smoker yet ( just finished putting it together yesterday... Your ribs r on my to do list for sure... Thank u for your recipe.. JD


----------



## SmokinAl

REMSR said:


> Wow! My last post was as if I was talking in a different language. I really need to proof my posts before I hit reply. Sorry about that.





REMSR said:


> I don't know about the Domingo thing either???? I have no clue as to what I was trying to say. I compose everything on my iPhone if I'm not paying close attention and misspell a word, when I hit the space bar it will change the misspelled word to something Totally different than intended.


No problem Man, everything is cool!!

Al


LoveLife said:


> The pen works fine indeed! I don't have an explenationfor for it. I will try again next time.


Ok, keep me posted

Al


DaveOmak said:


> Hey Al !!!!!!  This is exactly why I missed you......   I'm so glad you are back......
> 
> Dave


Thanks a lot Dave, I really appreciate it!!

Al


clubuilder said:


> Al.. I'm new to this smoking thing, but let me tell you my mouth is just watering to taste those ribs... I haven't even seasoned my smoker yet ( just finished putting it together yesterday... Your ribs r on my to do list for sure... Thank u for your recipe.. JD


Thanks for the compliment, JD.

When you do the ribs let me know how they turn out.

Al


----------



## travisty

These are awesome Al! Glad I stumbled on the post, Sounds like Im the exact same way wanting them to not completely fall off. I will be employing your method this weekend!


----------



## SmokinAl

Travisty said:


> These are awesome Al! Glad I stumbled on the post, Sounds like Im the exact same way wanting them to not completely fall off. I will be employing your method this weekend!


Good luck!

Let me know how it goes!

Al


----------



## aforwark

Trying this method today Al! When you add the sauce do you throw on the grill without the foil? Wondering if the foil would help keep them from burning after the sauce. Also, can you explain why you use butter and raw sugar when you foil?


----------



## SmokinAl

You can use just about anything in the foil that will give off steam.

Chef Jimmy J has a great foiling sauce you may want to try.

Here's the recipe.

*Foiling Juice*

For each Rack of Ribs Combine:

1T Pork Rub, yours

1/2 Stick Butter

1/2C Cane Syrup... Dark Corn Syrup...or Honey

1/4C Apple Cider...or Juice

1T Molasses

Optional: 2T Apple Cider Vinegar. Add 2T Mustard and 1/4C Ketchup to make it more of a KC Glaze.

Simmer until a syrupy consistency.

Allow to cool for 5 minutes, pour over foiled Ribs and

run your 2 hour phase of 3-2-1. For the last phase return

the ribs to the smoker BUT reserve any Juice remaining

in the Foil. Simmer the Juice over med/low heat to reduce to a saucy thickness. Glaze the Ribs for presentation or service.

No I wouldn't use the foil on the grill. You only leave them on the grill for a couple of minutes. Watch them closely, and when the sauce starts to bubble a little take them off. Maybe 3 or 4 minutes.

Hope this helps.

Al


----------



## aforwark

This is perfect thanks for the quick response Al!


----------



## foamheart

SmokinAl said:


> You can use just about anything in the foil that will give off steam.
> 
> Chef Jimmy J has a great foiling sauce you may want to try.
> 
> Here's the recipe.
> 
> *Foiling Juice*
> 
> For each Rack of Ribs Combine:
> 
> 1T Pork Rub, yours
> 
> 1/2 Stick Butter
> 
> 1/2C Cane Syrup... Dark Corn Syrup...or Honey
> 
> 1/4C Apple Cider...or Juice
> 
> 1T Molasses
> 
> Optional: 2T Apple Cider Vinegar. Add 2T Mustard and 1/4C Ketchup to make it more of a KC Glaze.
> 
> Simmer until a syrupy consistency.
> 
> Allow to cool for 5 minutes, pour over foiled Ribs and
> 
> run your 2 hour phase of 3-2-1. For the last phase return
> 
> the ribs to the smoker BUT reserve any Juice remaining
> 
> in the Foil. Simmer the Juice over med/low heat to reduce to a saucy thickness. Glaze the Ribs for presentation or service.
> 
> No I wouldn't use the foil on the grill. You only leave them on the grill for a couple of minutes. Watch them closely, and when the sauce starts to bubble a little take them off. Maybe 3 or 4 minutes.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Al


I think Al is going to master a way to use the flat top grill to finish off the ribs soon......


----------



## SmokinAl

Foamheart said:


> I think Al is going to master a way to use the flat top grill to finish off the ribs soon......


Your too much Kevin!

Maybe I should work on that!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Al


----------



## foamheart

I can see it all now, ribs, goose liver rolled up and cooked inside an English muffin! Big Al's "Rib Wellington"!


----------



## SmokinAl

Foamheart said:


> I can see it all now, ribs, goose liver rolled up and cooked inside an English muffin! Big Al's "Rib Wellington"!


  Dude!

That sounds good!

Now all I gotta do is figure out how to cook it on the flat top!

Al


----------



## chef jimmyj

I tried this leaving a MAV probe in and was getting off readings. Turned out getting the probe in just the right spot was a PITA from bone curve and varied meat thickness. I went back and looked at this post and noticed the Thermapen...Well DUH! That would make all the differnce in getting an accurate reading in the thin meat. I trust this technique will work but a more useful thermocouple instant read therm is the ticket. Now if I can just get my Accountant 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  to release the funds...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I tried this leaving a MAV probe in and was getting off readings. Turned out getting the probe in just the right spot was a PITA from bone curve and varied meat thickness. I went back and looked at this post and noticed the Thermapen...Well DUH! That would make all the differnce in getting an accurate reading in the thin meat. I trust this technique will work but a more useful thermocouple instant read therm is the ticket. Now if I can just get my Accountant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to release the funds...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...JJ


Yea JJ, That's why I stressed a Thermapen. I tried the Maverick route too thinking this would be awesome to know exactly when the ribs are done watching TV. But I couldn't get it to work with the Mav either. Sorry, but I'm sure your ribs turned out awesome anyway!!

Al


----------



## aforwark

I had the same problem trying to use my Maverick probe, kept telling me the meat was just as hot as the smoker, yikes! Removed that and just kept watching the temp. I pulled them out around 3 hours and they were about 170, so close to what Al had in his tutorial. Foiled them for an hour, temp right around 198, finished on the grill with the sauce and I was a happy guy Saturday night. My dad is turning 60 next weekend so this was my last chance to get perfect ribs before I cook 6 to 8 more racks this Saturday. 

One question you all might be able to help with is how I should transport my ribs. I'm planning on smoking them Saturday afternoon with the same method but I need to drive about 20 minutes to get to my dads house for dinner. I think the plan will be to eat right when we get there. I was thinking I would just leave them in the foil, wrap towels around them and bring over in a cooler. Any tips or advice would be great.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Al, no appology needed, it's my fault. I didn't realize at the time the MAV was worthless for your technique. The ribs came out great, I just had to fall back on the bend test and sticking them with a probe for tenderness. 

Aforwark, there will be no issue transporting in a cooler. You will lose some crispness of the bark but it is unlikely the guests will notice. These were straight out of foil and a big hit with guests...JJ













DSCN0081.JPG



__ chef jimmyj
__ Jun 1, 2012


----------



## SmokinAl

aforwark said:


> I had the same problem trying to use my Maverick probe, kept telling me the meat was just as hot as the smoker, yikes! Removed that and just kept watching the temp. I pulled them out around 3 hours and they were about 170, so close to what Al had in his tutorial. Foiled them for an hour, temp right around 198, finished on the grill with the sauce and I was a happy guy Saturday night. My dad is turning 60 next weekend so this was my last chance to get perfect ribs before I cook 6 to 8 more racks this Saturday.
> 
> One question you all might be able to help with is how I should transport my ribs. I'm planning on smoking them Saturday afternoon with the same method but I need to drive about 20 minutes to get to my dads house for dinner. I think the plan will be to eat right when we get there. I was thinking I would just leave them in the foil, wrap towels around them and bring over in a cooler. Any tips or advice would be great.


Glad they turned out so well for you!

Like JJ says in the next post, leaving them in the foil will be just fine.

Al


Chef JimmyJ said:


> Al, no appology needed, it's my fault. I didn't realize at the time the MAV was worthless for your technique. The ribs came out great, I just had to fall back on the bend test and sticking them with a probe for tenderness.
> 
> Aforwark, there will be no issue transporting in a cooler. You will lose some crispness of the bark but it is unlikely the guests will notice. These were straight out of foil and a big hit with guests...JJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCN0081.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ chef jimmyj
> __ Jun 1, 2012


Well the ribs sure look good JJ!

I love the color. I have a feeling you could make great ribs in an Easy Bake oven.

Al


----------



## chopper1

Finally took a look at this Al & I will be giving this rib method a try very soon.

My wife is a "Membrane On" person and I am not but I will do this to the letter.

They look fantastic!

Chopper


----------



## SmokinAl

Chopper1 said:


> Finally took a look at this Al & I will be giving this rib method a try very soon.
> 
> My wife is a "Membrane On" person and I am not but I will do this to the letter.
> 
> They look fantastic!
> 
> Chopper


Thanks chopper!

When I foil the ribs, I usually put them meat side down & you can see the liquid that is built up under the membrane.

I have even done 2 racks with membrane on & membrane off. The membrane on was juicier.

Judy, my wife told me from now on always leave the membrane on and she is my worst critic.

Looking forward to hearing how yours turn out.

One last note, you need a thermapen or one like it with a thin probe that measures the temp right at the tip.

I've tried a Maverick & it doesn't work. The readings are inconsistent.

Good luck!

Al


----------



## clubuilder

Al, I'm gonna do your ribs this weekend..  I was wondering u said u do meat down in the foil. So u put the parkay and sugar on the membrane side?


----------



## SmokinAl

clubuilder said:


> Al, I'm gonna do your ribs this weekend.. I was wondering u said u do meat down in the foil. So u put the parkay and sugar on the membrane side?


No I either put it on the meat side then flip it over onto the foil, or I put the parkay & sugar on the foil & lay the ribs on it meat side down.

Al


----------



## clubuilder

Thanks Al for getting back to me so soon... Can't wait for Saturday [emoji]128539[/emoji]


----------



## travisty

I didn't notice Al that you had said you do them meat side down. Any specific reason? Wondering cause I actually did do muine meat side down, because I had a problem with the bones piercing through the foil a couple times. Is that why you do it too?


----------



## SmokinAl

Travisty said:


> I didn't notice Al that you had said you do them meat side down. Any specific reason? Wondering cause I actually did do muine meat side down, because I had a problem with the bones piercing through the foil a couple times. Is that why you do it too?


No but that is a good point, I usually double foil them, so the foil is pretty strong. I put them meat side down so the meat is right in the juice. I think the ribs pick up more flavor & tenderize quicker.

Al


----------



## clubuilder

Well Al I tried your ribs... I did 4 racks Saturday... When all said and done, They were a BIG hit.. When the family left I had 5 ribs left... They are sending me texts telling me how much they loved them... Thank you Al for this rib recipe and all u do on this wonderful site. The final IT was 198.. JD


----------



## GaryHibbert

Those are really good looking ribs, Al.  I'm like Bear, I don't do ribs very often.  I don't want FOTB, I want some bite.  I'll give your method a try.

Great step-by-step.








Gary


----------



## SmokinAl

clubuilder said:


> Well Al I tried your ribs... I did 4 racks Saturday... When all said and done, They were a BIG hit.. When the family left I had 5 ribs left... They are sending me texts telling me how much they loved them... Thank you Al for this rib recipe and all u do on this wonderful site. The final IT was 198.. JD


Hi JD,

I'm so happy that the ribs turned out well for you.

The best part is now you know you like your ribs at 198, so you can make them exactly the same over & over.

Great job!

Al


GaryHibbert said:


> Those are really good looking ribs, Al.  I'm like Bear, I don't do ribs very often.  I don't want FOTB, I want some bite.  I'll give your method a try.
> 
> Great step-by-step.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary


Thanks a lot Gary!

Let me know how it goes if you try it this way.

Thanks for the point too!

Al


----------



## sparky18

Appreciate all the info on this post Al. I tried this today and the ribs came out perfectly. The only problem was there wasn't enough of them. Next time maybe I could remember to take some pics.


----------



## SmokinAl

Sparky18 said:


> Appreciate all the info on this post Al. I tried this today and the ribs came out perfectly. The only problem was there wasn't enough of them. Next time maybe I could remember to take some pics.


Glad the ribs came out good for you.

Yes we all like photo's, maybe next time you will be able to take some good ones.

Al


----------



## lovelife

Second or third time I tried the IT method. 

It's so weird... everything goes according plan. But an hour after I have wrapped then I check the IT and they went from 190F before wrapping to 180F after wrapping. I used some apple juice, not out of the fridge, at room temperature. This is the second time this is happening. I have no idea what is causing this....


----------



## Bearcarver

LoveLife said:


> Second or third time I tried the IT method.
> 
> It's so weird... everything goes according plan. But an hour after I have wrapped then I check the IT and they went from 190F before wrapping to 180F after wrapping. I used some apple juice, not out of the fridge, at room temperature. This is the second time this is happening. I have no idea what is causing this....


I like to Nuke my foiling juices to at least the temp of the meat at that time. (Like about 150° to 180°)

Bear


----------



## lovelife

Thanks for the reply Bear.

Will def try this next time!


----------



## canuck38

Great looking ribs Al !


----------



## SmokinAl

canuck38 said:


> Great looking ribs Al !


Thank-you!

If you try it let me know how it works.

Al


----------



## lovelife

Update from my side. Heating up the foiling juice really helped. After 3 hours of smoke and 1 hour wrapped, the racks were at 195F. However after unwrapping them, saucing them and putting them back on for 30min, the temp dropped again. I will make sure my sauce will be at lest room temp, maybe even heating them up a bit before saucing them. Trying to enjoy the process of learning and getting better at it :)


----------



## SmokinAl

LoveLife said:


> Update from my side. Heating up the foiling juice really helped. After 3 hours of smoke and 1 hour wrapped, the racks were at 195F. However after unwrapping them, saucing them and putting them back on for 30min, the temp dropped again. I will make sure my sauce will be at lest room temp, maybe even heating them up a bit before saucing them. Trying to enjoy the process of learning and getting better at it :)


Sounds to me like you got it just right. If the final IT you were looking for was 195, then you hit it in the foil & the ribs were done.

If the temp dropped after saucing them, that was a good thing.

Otherwise if they continued to cook & the IT went higher they would have been overdone.

How did they come out? Were they the way you wanted them? Or did you want them cooked longer?

I'm really glad to see that you haven't given up on this.

Al


----------



## lovelife

Hi Al,

Sorry for the late reply. I'm on vacation.

I did try them again. Had a similar experience as before. First 3 hours went great. Then foiled them with warmed up apple juice. After an hour and 20 min they were around 200f. perfect! 

This time I nuked the bbq sauce and put them back on. After 30 min they I pulled them. They were 145F and was pretty frustrated. They were not that good.

I wonder if I would have sauced them and put them on a hot grill if that would have made the difference. I don't have a gas grill at home so that's why I put them back on the smoker. I just feel like they dry out during the last stage. I'm even thinking of stopping the cooking process after the wrapped part, just sauce them and serve. When I unwrap them they look juicy, soft and delicious.


----------



## driedstick

Morning Al,, just found this post,,,, I will be doing your trick today,,, but I already pulled the Membrane and let them sit overnight in the fridge??? I am not a rib guy,, but my wife loves them I will let you know how they come out 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## SmokinAl

LoveLife said:


> Hi Al,
> 
> Sorry for the late reply. I'm on vacation.
> 
> I did try them again. Had a similar experience as before. First 3 hours went great. Then foiled them with warmed up apple juice. After an hour and 20 min they were around 200f. perfect!
> 
> This time I nuked the bbq sauce and put them back on. After 30 min they I pulled them. They were 145F and was pretty frustrated. They were not that good.
> 
> I wonder if I would have sauced them and put them on a hot grill if that would have made the difference. I don't have a gas grill at home so that's why I put them back on the smoker. I just feel like they dry out during the last stage. I'm even thinking of stopping the cooking process after the wrapped part, just sauce them and serve. When I unwrap them they look juicy, soft and delicious.


I think you have the answer, forget putting them back on after the foil.

The reason for putting them on a hot grill is to burn off the membrane & caramelize the sauce a little.

They really don't cook much more.

Al


----------



## SmokinAl

driedstick said:


> Morning Al,, just found this post,,,, I will be doing your trick today,,, but I already pulled the Membrane and let them sit overnight in the fridge??? I am not a rib guy,, but my wife loves them I will let you know how they come out
> 
> A full smoker is a happy smoker
> 
> DS


They will be fine.

The membrane holds the juices in, but the important thing is cooking them to IT. 195 is tender & juicy, 200 is fall off the bone.

Good luck!

Al


----------



## matchew

I can't wait to try this. My wife likes "Fall off the bone" ribs, I don't but, she wears the pants in the family( the pants I want to get into) so that's how I make them.

The next time I cook I will smoke two racks. One her way and one this way to see the difference.

I noticed you sharing your rub recipe, Al. I didn't notice the recipe for your Famous sauce, however.

Am I missing something?

Thanks for all the info, Al!


----------



## nwolfe88

I will be trying this this weekend. Question though - what about the racks that have a thicker side? Technically, the left side of the rack would probably be a different internal temp than the thinner side.


----------



## SmokinAl

matchew said:


> I can't wait to try this. My wife likes "Fall off the bone" ribs, I don't but, she wears the pants in the family( the pants I want to get into) so that's how I make them.
> 
> The next time I cook I will smoke two racks. One her way and one this way to see the difference.
> 
> I noticed you sharing your rub recipe, Al. I didn't notice the recipe for your Famous sauce, however.
> 
> Am I missing something?
> 
> Thanks for all the info, Al!


The sauce I use is a variation of Jeff's sauce. I just added some extra brown sugar & molasses to sweeten it up. I suggest you purchase his recipe & tweak it to your own taste. Or just use your favorite BBQ sauce.

The thread is more about the finish temp of the ribs than it is about the sauce or rub.

Al


nwolfe88 said:


> I will be trying this this weekend. Question though - what about the racks that have a thicker side? Technically, the left side of the rack would probably be a different internal temp than the thinner side.


I try to put the thermapen in the thickest part of the ribs, and check it in several places. 

Al


----------



## williamclay

Putting them meat side down when placing into foil is an awesome tip. Seems so obvious when you point it out. Will definitely try this next weekend when I've got the family over for sunday lunch.


----------



## SmokinAl

WilliamClay said:


> Putting them meat side down when placing into foil is an awesome tip. Seems so obvious when you point it out. Will definitely try this next weekend when I've got the family over for sunday lunch.


That's great William, please let me know how they turn out.

Al


----------



## augie1991

My first post on the boards!  I'm going to try this method tomorrow!  Thanks for great thread!  :grilling_smilie:


----------



## augie1991

Here's my schedule from today......

Put 3 racks on at 11:11 225 degrees
Smoked racks for 3 hours until 2:11
Foiled ribs at 2:15 checked internal temp got 175 degrees

Looks like they will be around the target in about an hour?  What is best way to keep them warm till dinner time at 4:30ish?!?!


----------



## SmokinAl

Augie1991 said:


> Here's my schedule from today......
> 
> Put 3 racks on at 11:11 225 degrees
> Smoked racks for 3 hours until 2:11
> Foiled ribs at 2:15 checked internal temp got 175 degrees
> 
> Looks like they will be around the target in about an hour? What is best way to keep them warm till dinner time at 4:30ish?!?!


Sorry I didn't see this sooner.

I usually just leave them on the cutting board for a while before I slice them up.

But then I like my ribs room temp, actually I like them the best the next day cold.

I think the best way to warm them back up after they cool down is to cut them up & nuke them 2 or 3 at a time for about 15 seconds.

How did they turn out?

Al


----------



## augie1991

They turned out excellent!  Thanks again Al!!


----------



## SmokinAl

That's great.

Glad to hear it!

Al


----------



## augie1991

IMG_1395.JPG



__ augie1991
__ May 11, 2016






Since dinner was later than my finish point I left them foiled for 2 hours.  They were very juicy and tender and the kids and family raved over them!!!  I had never wrapped ribs before or used the mustard for a rub base.  Will be making again...eating some now for breakfast :)


----------



## canuck38

Augie1991 said:


> IMG_1395.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ augie1991
> __ May 11, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since dinner was later than my finish point I left them foiled for 2 hours.  They were very juicy and tender and the kids and family raved over them!!!  I had never wrapped ribs before or used the mustard for a rub base.  Will be making again...eating some now for breakfast :)










Way to go Augie!


----------



## SmokinAl

Awesome job Augie!

The ribs look delicious!

Al


----------



## dert

Looks good, I'll have to try this!


----------



## SmokinAl

Dert said:


> Looks good, I'll have to try this!


Let me know how they turn out.

Al


----------



## mr parx

Just a quick note while these things cool.  Al, you're absolutely right.  These ribs took MUCH longer than the usual 6 hours (I have the ECB and ADD, so I have to set my phone alarm to keep reminding me to check the coals), but I finally got them into the 190s, and the juiciness and flavor, without any sauce or grill-finishing, is just out of this world. They're absolutely FOTB, and were tied in circles, so they're in a bit of a pile in the pic.

Thanks again for 'splaining it so well.

Best,

Parx.













20160514_202759[1].jpg



__ mr parx
__ May 14, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl

They look delicious Parx!

Great job!!

Al


----------



## mostro

Fareway had BBs on sale so I picked up a few racks and plan to try this well tested method shortly.

Unfortunately the racks were cut down into halves/thirds. At the price I didn't complain, but am wondering how this could affect cook time and possibly lead to dried-out ribbage. Any suggestions for how to adjust, or just go for it and watch that IT?

My five year old cheapo MF smoker is now DOA so I will make do on a Weber Spirit gas grill using indirect heat. New Smoke Vault 24 coming soon but meanwhile need to get my rib thing on so the Weber will have to do. It will hold 250 w/ one burner and works OK though obviously the smoke is a bit diminished. Anyways, that's a whole other thread...

Thanks for the excellent walkthrough!


----------



## SmokinAl

Mostro said:


> Fareway had BBs on sale so I picked up a few racks and plan to try this well tested method shortly.
> 
> Unfortunately the racks were cut down into halves/thirds. At the price I didn't complain, but am wondering how this could affect cook time and possibly lead to dried-out ribbage. Any suggestions for how to adjust, or just go for it and watch that IT?
> 
> My five year old cheapo MF smoker is now DOA so I will make do on a Weber Spirit gas grill using indirect heat. New Smoke Vault 24 coming soon but meanwhile need to get my rib thing on so the Weber will have to do. It will hold 250 w/ one burner and works OK though obviously the smoke is a bit diminished. Anyways, that's a whole other thread...
> 
> Thanks for the excellent walkthrough!


Cutting the racks in half shouldn't dry them out. just go by IT.

Al


----------



## smokeymose

Don't know how I missed this one, Al!
I don't have a Thermapen but I have one with a small tip, so I'll give it a try next time. I'm also not a big believer in pulling the membrane...
Great post with lots of pics.
:points:
Dan


----------



## remsr

People with 30" Masterbuilt smokers generally cut their rib racks in half to fit them in the smoker and they come out just fine, my next door neighbor has smoked in a Masterbuilt 30" for the past  4 years. He cuts his ribs in half to make them fit then does the 3-2-1 or 2-3-1 foil technique and thy come out great.


----------



## SmokinAl

SmokeyMose said:


> Don't know how I missed this one, Al!
> I don't have a Thermapen but I have one with a small tip, so I'll give it a try next time. I'm also not a big believer in pulling the membrane...
> Great post with lots of pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan


Thanks Dan!

Appreciate the point too!

Al


----------



## schroeder

I've always been stubborn in my methods of how I smoke my ribs, but I'm not going to lie after seeing your post I am definitely going to give these a try this weekend! They look fantastic great job!


----------



## jcollins

i will have to give this a try. i haven't thought to leave the membrane on and sear it off with the gasser... and i also like the idea of cooking to 195 IT but never done that either... thanks for the post i will definitely give this a try... do you think it will work on spares the same as it did on your BBs


----------



## phonedrn8

All of that looks good .. I see the part about  leaving the membrane  on them


----------



## SmokinAl

jcollins said:


> i will have to give this a try. i haven't thought to leave the membrane on and sear it off with the gasser... and i also like the idea of cooking to 195 IT but never done that either... thanks for the post i will definitely give this a try... do you think it will work on spares the same as it did on your BBs


Yes it should work the same on spares, just be sure you have a temp probe with a thin tip that measures the temp at the tip. 

Good luck,

Al


----------



## jcollins

thanks AL


----------



## sauced

Oh man, those ribs look fantastic!!!! Well done!!


----------



## SmokinAl

Sauced said:


> Oh man, those ribs look fantastic!!!! Well done!!


Thank you my friend!

Al


----------



## hammer77

I made these this past Sunday. The only difference was I pulled the membrane, sorry old habits, after I pulled I remembered I was going to leave it on, opps! Regardless the rack turned out amazing. This was the first rack that gave me the bite off the bone that I have been looking for! Thanks for sharing Al.

Dave


----------



## desiredusername

Wow, great instructions Al!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SmokinAl

Hammer77 said:


> I made these this past Sunday. The only difference was I pulled the membrane, sorry old habits, after I pulled I remembered I was going to leave it on, opps! Regardless the rack turned out amazing. This was the first rack that gave me the bite off the bone that I have been looking for! Thanks for sharing Al.
> 
> Dave


That's great Dave! I'm real happy to hear they turned out the way you like them.

Now you know how to do it that way every time.

Al


DesiredUsername said:


> Wow, great instructions Al!  Thanks for sharing!


Thank you Sir!

And thank you for the point!

If you try this, please let me know how it works for you.

Al


----------



## mostro

I made these recently as well. I followed the recipe quite closely but smoked @ 250 F. Sorry, no Q-View, will make amends for that next time!

By far the best ribs ever produced at our house, and on a gas grill no less! Can't wait to do more on the new Smoke Vault when it comes in.

For those who are curious about leaving the membrane on, I agree completely that it seems to hold in quite a bit of moisture. Smoke flavor was in no way diminished, IMO. And the hot grill finish literally incinerates the membrane anyway, so I won't be bothered with it again.

I also think that a key part of Al's technique here is foiling _meat side down_  so that these juices now have the opportunity to return to the meat and/or help braise during the one hour foil.  I used butter and brown sugar for the foil, no other liquids, and for me having less liquid resulted in less steaming and rib meat that wasn't quite falling off the bone but separated with little effort. Monitoring IT is something I will do with all ribs from now on and for the first time I really feel like I have the tools I need for awesome babybacks or spares every time.

Thanks again Al!!!


----------



## SmokinAl

Mostro said:


> I made these recently as well. I followed the recipe quite closely but smoked @ 250 F. Sorry, no Q-View, will make amends for that next time!
> 
> By far the best ribs ever produced at our house, and on a gas grill no less! Can't wait to do more on the new Smoke Vault when it comes in.
> 
> For those who are curious about leaving the membrane on, I agree completely that it seems to hold in quite a bit of moisture. Smoke flavor was in no way diminished, IMO. And the hot grill finish literally incinerates the membrane anyway, so I won't be bothered with it again.
> 
> I also think that a key part of Al's technique here is foiling _meat side down_  so that these juices now have the opportunity to return to the meat and/or help braise during the one hour foil.  I used butter and brown sugar for the foil, no other liquids, and for me having less liquid resulted in less steaming and rib meat that wasn't quite falling off the bone but separated with little effort. Monitoring IT is something I will do with all ribs from now on and for the first time I really feel like I have the tools I need for awesome babybacks or spares every time.
> 
> Thanks again Al!!!


Thank you my friend, I'm very happy that you were successful using this approach.

And as you said you now have the tools for perfect ribs every time.

Al


----------



## weekendbbqguy

Great Post SmokinAl,

If you don't mind what ingredients do you use in your rub?


----------



## SmokinAl

WeekendBBQGuy said:


> Great Post SmokinAl,
> 
> If you don't mind what ingredients do you use in your rub?


I PM'd you with the recipe.

Al


----------



## papa t

This looks amazing can't wait to try it. Great job


----------



## SmokinAl

papa t said:


> This looks amazing can't wait to try it. Great job


Thank you!

Let me know how it works out for you.

Al


----------



## jbinsk

Al!! Thanks for this method!  ....and I haven't even tried em yet! Lol
I am in "wrap stage" right now... Here's a pic halfway through the "smoke stage". 












image.jpeg



__ jbinsk
__ May 27, 2016






Posting now... As, once I sauce these babies up, I will be MIA for quite some time!  Meat-Coma coming soon!   ;)


----------



## SmokinAl

JBinSK said:


> Al!! Thanks for this method! ....and I haven't even tried em yet! Lol
> I am in "wrap stage" right now... Here's a pic halfway through the "smoke stage".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> __ jbinsk
> __ May 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posting now... As, once I sauce these babies up, I will be MIA for quite some time! Meat-Coma coming soon! ;)


They look great so far!

How did they turn out?

Al


----------



## jbinsk

Turned out incredible!  Thanks again!  













image.jpeg



__ jbinsk
__ May 28, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ jbinsk
__ May 28, 2016


----------



## papa t

I made some during the week they are the best i have hade:grilling_smilie:


----------



## SmokinAl

JBinSK said:


> Al!! Thanks for this method! ....and I haven't even tried em yet! Lol
> I am in "wrap stage" right now... Here's a pic halfway through the "smoke stage".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> __ jbinsk
> __ May 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posting now... As, once I sauce these babies up, I will be MIA for quite some time! Meat-Coma coming soon! ;)





JBinSK said:


> Turned out incredible! Thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> __ jbinsk
> __ May 28, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> __ jbinsk
> __ May 28, 2016





papa t said:


> I made some during the week they are the best i have hade:grilling_smilie:


That's great fellows. I'm real happy they all turned out good!

Al


----------



## papa t

I did put up a post and pictures i think i posted the pictures on Thursday night thanks again papa t


----------



## SmokinAl

papa t said:


> I did put up a post and pictures i think i posted the pictures on Thursday night thanks again papa t


Your welcome Papa!

Al


----------



## smoking george

Great overview Al. It all makes sense about the membrane. Can't wait till Saturday to cook.


----------



## jbinsk

I have a question about presmoking.  
If I were to be having company over tomorrow; what if I were to do the smoke tonight. And refrigerate (once cooled enough to safely do so).  Then do the wrap, and sauce steps tomorrow?  
Anyone have experience doing this?


----------



## mummel

Just seeing this.  I thought you couldnt read the IT of ribs because of the bones?


----------



## SmokinAl

smoking george said:


> Great overview Al. It all makes sense about the membrane. Can't wait till Saturday to cook.


Thanks George! Good luck with the ribs Saturday!

Al


JBinSK said:


> I have a question about presmoking.
> If I were to be having company over tomorrow; what if I were to do the smoke tonight. And refrigerate (once cooled enough to safely do so). Then do the wrap, and sauce steps tomorrow?
> Anyone have experience doing this?


As long as you get the IT of the ribs over 145, you can refrigerate them & do the foil & sauce steps the next day.

I have never tried that & would be interested in knowing how they turn out.

Al


----------



## smoking george

image.jpeg



__ smoking george
__ Jun 4, 2016





     Here they are Al let me know what you think


----------



## SmokinAl

smoking george said:


> image.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> __ smoking george
> __ Jun 4, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are Al let me know what you think


They look absolutely delicious to me.

Are you happy with the way they turned out?

Al


----------



## smoking george

Yes very much. The family loved them. Thank you for your help. I have the confidence to do more things smoke.


----------



## SmokinAl

smoking george said:


> Yes very much. The family loved them. Thank you for your help. I have the confidence to do more things smoke.


That's great George! I'm glad I could help you.

Al


----------



## cmayna

Al,

The wife is starting to give me hints that I might be smoking too much Salmon so I'm seriously thinking of coming over to the dark (pork) side and try this rib recipe you posted here.  It would be a nice change, for sure.   Can't remember when I have ever gone out and bought any pork ribs but I assume just the basic rack?  I do agree that doing something like this by IT vs time will generate a more consistent end product.  So what the heck!

I think the only thing I'll do differently is to minimize the amount of BBQ sauce at the end so I can get more taste of the meat.  Also I believe you use red oak.  Have you tried white oak?  I have access to a lot if it and might give it a try as well.


----------



## JckDanls 07

another believer here...  did some SL's Sunday (sorry not a big pic person) ...  I let mine go nekkid (no foil) till the end on a mini wsm..  no sauce (dipping sauce) ...  took exactly 6 hrs @225` to get to 195` IT...  I will say that they could have won a competition...  "perfect"   my friend....  will be done this way from here on out... 

 It only makes sense to go by IT...  I mean what do we take our pulled pork up to..  temp wise...


----------



## cmayna

SL's?


----------



## JckDanls 07

cmayna said:


> SL's?



St. Louis


----------



## cmayna

"ahhhhhhhhh....."   says a pork rib newbie


----------



## SmokinAl

cmayna said:


> Al,
> 
> The wife is starting to give me hints that I might be smoking too much Salmon so I'm seriously thinking of coming over to the dark (pork) side and try this rib recipe you posted here.  It would be a nice change, for sure.   Can't remember when I have ever gone out and bought any pork ribs but I assume just the basic rack?  I do agree that doing something like this by IT vs time will generate a more consistent end product.  So what the heck!
> 
> I think the only thing I'll do differently is to minimize the amount of BBQ sauce at the end so I can get more taste of the meat.  Also I believe you use red oak.  Have you tried white oak?  I have access to a lot if it and might give it a try as well.


White oak is good too. I have oak trees in my back yard & use the old dead branches off them.

Al


JckDanls 07 said:


> another believer here... did some SL's Sunday (sorry not a big pic person) ... I let mine go nekkid (no foil) till the end on a mini wsm.. no sauce (dipping sauce) ... took exactly 6 hrs @225` to get to 195` IT... I will say that they could have won a competition... "perfect" my friend.... will be done this way from here on out...
> 
> It only makes sense to go by IT... I mean what do we take our pulled pork up to.. temp wise...


That's great!

I think as more people try this it will really catch on.

Al


----------



## smokeymose

cmayna said:


> "ahhhhhhhhh....."   says a pork rib newbie


As far as I'm concerned, St Louis style is King. If they're on sale, I stock up...


----------



## cmayna

Al,

Back on page 3 you mentioned that you do use a water pan but with lava rocks at the bottom.  What's the purpose of wet lava rocks?

Craig


----------



## SmokinAl

cmayna said:


> Al,
> 
> Back on page 3 you mentioned that you do use a water pan but with lava rocks at the bottom.  What's the purpose of wet lava rocks?
> 
> Craig


I usually only put enough water in the pan for 3 or 4 hours, when the water dries up the lava rocks act as a heat sink.

Al


----------



## cmayna

SmokinAl said:


> I usually only put enough water in the pan for 3 or 4 hours, when the water dries up the lava rocks act as a heat sink.
> 
> Al


I sink I understand.


----------



## SmokinAl

Good one Craig!

Al


----------



## fatedimpala5929

My first rack


----------



## cmayna

fatedimpala5929,

Did you follow Al's recipe?   Looks fantastic!


----------



## fatedimpala5929

cmayna said:


> fatedimpala5929,
> Did you follow Al's recipe?   Looks fantastic!



Not as far as seasoning, but left themy in for 2hrs temp was 190 had them on the bottom rack (won't make that mistake again) let them rest for an hour and ate them. We're nice and tender and moist. One rack near the fire box was burnt to a crisp. Just got the smoker so it will be trial and error


----------



## smokeymose

fatedimpala5929 said:


> Not as far as seasoning, but left themy in for 2hrs temp was 190 had them on the bottom rack (won't make that mistake again) let them rest for an hour and ate them. We're nice and tender and moist. One rack near the fire box was burnt to a crisp. Just got the smoker so it will be trial and error


Practice, Practice, Practice.....
Thumbs Up


----------



## fatedimpala5929

SmokeyMose said:


> Practice, Practice, Practice.....
> Thumbs Up


Have a shoulder and London broiled in there now. Gonna wrap them soon. Doing one last addition of wood first.


----------



## smokeymose

Sounds like you're using an offset stick burner. Lots of learning curve there!  I'm working on that curve myself...


----------



## jp61

My method for smoking ribs is different, but as far as doneness goes, I also find the use of my thermapen the easiest and most accurate gauge for consistency.


----------



## fatedimpala5929

SmokeyMose said:


> Sounds like you're using an offset stick burner. Lots of learning curve there!  I'm working on that curve myself...


Yup dyna-glo vertical with offset box


----------



## smokeymose

fatedimpala5929 said:


> Yup dyna-glo vertical with offset box


CharGriller #6125 myself. Still learning but having a ball with it :-)


----------



## JckDanls 07

fatedimpala5929 said:


> cmayna said:
> 
> 
> 
> fatedimpala5929,
> Did you follow Al's recipe?   Looks fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not as far as seasoning, but left themy in for 2hrs temp was 190 had them on the bottom rack (won't make that mistake again) let them rest for an hour and ate them. We're nice and tender and moist. One rack near the fire box was burnt to a crisp. Just got the smoker so it will be *trial and error*
Click to expand...



Trial and error ..  that's the only way each of us will figure out  our smokers... and then when we do figure them out and master that pit....  we want a new challenge so a new smoker ends up in your possession and the whole cycle starts over again....


----------



## panupat

After you sear off the membrane, what happens to it? Is it still noticeable when you take a bite?


----------



## thesmayway

Al, what are you looking for when you pick a section of ribs that a cryovac won't show you? Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokinAl

fatedimpala5929 said:


> My first rack


Those are some seriously awesome looking ribs, my friend.

Very, very nice!!!

Al


Panupat said:


> After you sear off the membrane, what happens to it? Is it still noticeable when you take a bite?


No it is basically disintegrated. No one will know it was ever there.

Al


thesmayway said:


> Al, what are you looking for when you pick a section of ribs that a cryovac won't show you? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I look for good marbeling & nice thick ribs. I like the thin end to be as thick as I can find. Ribs in cryovac are fine if there is only 1 rack in there. 

What I don't like is the 3 pack that you can't see the middle rack at all.

Al


----------



## panupat

grr my baby back is on the smoker right now. With membrane on. Can't wait to try... except I don't have a sear station :( But I wanna see the membrane bulging with juice with my own eyes.

Update: smoked at 275 without wrapping. The membrane at the end turned slightly crispy and was actually a joy to chew.


----------



## fatedimpala5929

SmokinAl said:


> Those are some seriously awesome looking ribs, my friend.
> Very, very nice!!!
> 
> Al
> 
> No it is basically disintegrated. No one will know it was ever there.
> 
> Al
> 
> 
> I look for good marbeling & nice thick ribs. I like the thin end to be as thick as I can find. Ribs in cryovac are fine if there is only 1 rack in there.
> What I don't like is the 3 pack that you can't see the middle rack at all.
> 
> Al



Thanks Al. Appreciate it. I have a new meat grinder and some casings. Might have to try that next.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Gonna do your method here on some spares today Al !  I've been wanting to try this for a while now & today is the day !    Thumbs Up


----------



## SmokinAl

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Gonna do your method here on some sprares today Al ! I've been wanting to try this for a while now & today is the day !


Awesome, Justin!

Let me know what you think.

Al


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

SmokinAl said:


> Awesome, Justin!
> 
> Let me know what you think.
> 
> Al



Will do, thanks again for posting your method !  We are really lookin forward to trying these...


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

SmokinAl said:


> Awesome, Justin!
> 
> Let me know what you think.
> 
> Al



Al, those ribs are awesome !  Thumbs Up   Your method works great & is different from how we usually do ribs... Everyone really enjoyed them !  Thanks again !  I done a thread on the cook if you'd like to check it out !

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/247793/spares-on-the-kettle-smokinal-style


----------



## SmokinAl

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Al, those ribs are awesome !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your method works great & is different from how we usually do ribs... Everyone really enjoyed them ! Thanks again ! I done a thread on the cook if you'd like to check it out !
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/247793/spares-on-the-kettle-smokinal-style


I'm really glad they turned out so well.

Al


----------



## naka

SmokinAl said:


> Many of you who knew me in the past know that I have been tinkering with my rib recipe for years. This comes from the fact that everybody around here likes fall off the bone ribs except me. I like tender juicy ribs, but what I don't like is taking a bite & having the bone slip out & a big chunk of meat hanging down on my chin. So my task was to find a rib that would satisfy the fall off the bone group & me too. I achieved that a few times, but could never do it 2 times in a row, that is until now. I now smoke the ribs by TEMP, not time. For the ribs that satisfy all of us the finish IT needs to be 195. Now if you try this recipe I would shoot for that same IT the first time. Then you may want to adjust for your particular taste. Maybe 200 or 205, or even 185, but the thing is they will be the same every time you smoke them. It doesn't matter if your a foil or non foil guy, whatever way you cook the ribs your focus should be on the finish temp. Personally I like to put the ribs in foil for 45 minutes to an hour, but I determine that time by the IT at 3 hours. Rub, foiling liquid, smoker temp, sauce. These have an effect on the final taste, but the thing that determines the final texture of the ribs is the IT. You will need a good therm like a thermapen, it has a real thin tip & will go between the bones real easy.
> 
> Next you need to start out with a good piece of meat. I stopped buying the cryovac 3 packs at Sam's because you really can't see what your getting. The one sandwiched in the center is usually not a rack I would buy if I was only buying 1 rack. So I get my ribs a our local grocery Publix. They have a good meat Dept. & will get you the rack your looking for. *Second I DON'T TAKE OFF THE MEMBRANE. Why, because I think it holds the moisture in.* I always finish the ribs on a screaming hot gas grill for a couple of minutes and that turns the membrane to dust. So now that you know the secret to perfect ribs everytime. Lets get the show going. Here's the rack that I'm starting with. Thick, meaty, with good marbelling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 24.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I don't take the membrane off. You can see all the juice accumulated under the membrane.
> 
> It's actually so full of juice that it's bulging out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 22.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 23.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just a little water on the bones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 25.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next into a really hot grill for just a couple of minutes. You have to watch these real close so as not to burn them. I like to see the BBQ sauce bubbling on top before I take the ribs out.
> 
> I hope some of you will try this. I know it goes against everything we have been taught, but I'm always looking to reinvent the wheel.
> 
> Thank-you for looking and happy smoking!
> 
> Al


Al,

Awesome post. Do you think your method would work with Beef Ribs? Especially the not taking the membrane off? I am going to try some beef ribs Saturday and trying to get ideas...

Thank you in advance!

Eric


----------



## SmokinAl

Naka said:


> Al,
> 
> Awesome post. Do you think your method would work with Beef Ribs? Especially the not taking the membrane off? I am going to try some beef ribs Saturday and trying to get ideas...
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Eric


I have not tried it with beef ribs, the membrane on beef ribs is a little tougher.

If you try it let me know how it works out.

Al


----------



## smoking george

Thank you AL! Greatly appreciate it.


----------



## gunzby

This is how I do mine. I love finishing them off on the grill because it gives it a nice char and caramelizes the Bbq sauce. 

I've actually never finished ribs in the smoker because the first time I had ribs when I was a kid they were cooked this way


----------



## SmokinAl

smoking george said:


> Thank you AL! Greatly appreciate it.


Your very welcome!

Al


----------



## mummel

YUM!


----------



## SmokinAl

mummel said:


> YUM!



Personally I don't like my ribs that done, besides those are beef ribs.

Al


----------



## uncle eddie

Great post Al.  Will try this on my next batch.  

How long is your cook time using this method?

The only advantage I see doing the 3:2:1 method is knowing precisely when supper will be ready...and my wife and kids love them this way...but I am with you and prefer more texture.


----------



## SmokinAl

Uncle Eddie said:


> Great post Al.  Will try this on my next batch.
> 
> How long is your cook time using this method?
> 
> The only advantage I see doing the 3:2:1 method is knowing precisely when supper will be ready...and my wife and kids love them this way...but I am with you and prefer more texture.


They take about the same amount of time to cook. If your ribs are taking 6 hours to get done, then it will be the same with my method. The only difference will be if you don't cook them as long as before so that you get a little more bite. Figure maybe 5 1/2 hours or so. If you sear the membrane off on a hot grill, that takes the place of the last hour. So you would cut another hour off the cook time, bringing it down to 4 1/2 hours. This is just an approximate time, remember your cooking to IT now. Good luck!

Let me know how they turn out.

Al


----------



## linedpaper

I followed these instructions a few weeks ago (sorry, forgot to take pics).  I had some really meaty baby backs.  The smaller pieces came out perfect, but the larger ribs with a lot of meat on them were a bit tougher than I would have liked.  Should I have smoked them for longer to get a higher IT on the larger pieces even though it would have put the smaller pieces higher?  I did 4 racks and 2 of them were significantly heavier on the meat than the other two.  Trying to figure out how to make those meaty bones more like the smaller ones next time.


----------



## SmokinAl

linedpaper said:


> I followed these instructions a few weeks ago (sorry, forgot to take pics).  I had some really meaty baby backs.  The smaller pieces came out perfect, but the larger ribs with a lot of meat on them were a bit tougher than I would have liked.  Should I have smoked them for longer to get a higher IT on the larger pieces even though it would have put the smaller pieces higher?  I did 4 racks and 2 of them were significantly heavier on the meat than the other two.  Trying to figure out how to make those meaty bones more like the smaller ones next time.


Just like you would with any other piece of meat you take your temp measurements at the thickest parts.

When the thick ribs are done the thin ones might be a little bit over done, but most times I never even notice the difference.

You can always cut the racks in half at the point where they start to get thicker, and take the thinner ones off first if you want.

Also if your smoker has a hotter side then you can put the thicker ribs toward the heat & the thinner ones away from the heat.

Al


----------



## linedpaper

Thanks!  That makes sense, will have to give them another try soon!


----------



## dragonsensei

This is awesome! I've had on again, off again perfect ribs and usually the IT was in the 190 range. I never really paid attention to that and just figured I had managed to keep an even temp during my chosen cook time. Nice to have a more exacting goal to shoot for, thanks!


----------



## SmokinAl

Dragonsensei said:


> This is awesome! I've had on again, off again perfect ribs and usually the IT was in the 190 range. I never really paid attention to that and just figured I had managed to keep an even temp during my chosen cook time. Nice to have a more exacting goal to shoot for, thanks!





linedpaper said:


> Thanks!  That makes sense, will have to give them another try soon!


Thanks fellas!

Let me know how they turn out!

Al


----------



## the munt

Can I just say I tried this at the weekend and wow...

Nice recipe and walk through mate, I think I have a new Go To recipe!


----------



## SmokinAl

the munt said:


> Can I just say I tried this at the weekend and wow...
> 
> Nice recipe and walk through mate, I think I have a new Go To recipe!


That's great!

I'm so glad you found this thread helpful!

Al


----------



## smokinifl

Just made your ribs & they turned out fantastic!

Thank you!


----------



## coldgas

I'll definitely have to try this the next time I cook. Like you I don't care for fall off the bone ribs and I also don't like tough ribs.


----------



## ab canuck

Thx, Al, That is a great step by step tutorial, I will try this method for when I get home. I'm itching in the worst way to do something.... 40 more days.... Charlie


----------



## SmokinAl

SmokinIFl said:


> Just made your ribs & they turned out fantastic!
> 
> Thank you!


That's great!

I'm glad the turned out well for you!

Al


coldgas said:


> I'll definitely have to try this the next time I cook. Like you I don't care for fall off the bone ribs and I also don't like tough ribs.


Keep me posted & let me know how it works for you.

Al


AB Canuck said:


> Thx, Al, That is a great step by step tutorial, I will try this method for when I get home. I'm itching in the worst way to do something.... 40 more days.... Charlie


Thank you!

I'm looking forward to see how it works for you.

Hang in there Charlie!

Al


----------



## sauced

Lol...depends on who you are cooking them for. My Mrs likes fall off the bone, some like bite off. I can never win!! [emoji]128513[/emoji]


----------



## SmokinAl

Sauced said:


> Lol...depends on who you are cooking them for. My Mrs likes fall off the bone, some like bite off. I can never win!! [emoji]128513[/emoji]


That is the beauty of cooking them to temp.

You can cook one rack to FOTB (200-205)

And you can cook one rack to bite thru (195).

You can even cook half a rack one way & the other half the other way.

And you can do it time after time with the same results!

Al


----------



## sauced

Yes All...that's pretty much what I do. Lol....four racks cooked with 2 - 3 different methods!! Gotta love it!!


----------



## SmokinAl

Sauced said:


> Yes All...that's pretty much what I do. Lol....four racks cooked with 2 - 3 different methods!! Gotta love it!!


Hey, whatever works!!

Al


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Lights out Al! I'm gonna give your method a go.


----------



## SmokinAl

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Lights out Al! I'm gonna give your method a go.


That's great Scott!

Let me know how you like it!

Al


----------



## mdgirlinfl

Got some babybacks on the smoker now. Thanks for a great post. I love the IT specific info to get the desired texture/doneness. I am far more comfortable with IT over look and feel at least until I get a few dozen meat specific smokes to rely on. This is my first go at ribs on the smoker.


----------



## SmokinAl

MDGirlinFL said:


> Got some babybacks on the smoker now. Thanks for a great post. I love the IT specific info to get the desired texture/doneness. I am far more comfortable with IT over look and feel at least until I get a few dozen meat specific smokes to rely on. This is my first go at ribs on the smoker.


Good luck to you & please let me know how they turn out!

Al


----------



## madjax1720

View media item 513332Trying Al's technique on 3 racks of spares today! Go falcons!


----------



## SmokinAl

MadJax1720 said:


> View media item 513332Trying Al's technique on 3 racks of spares today! Go falcons!


Keep us posted!

Al


----------



## bobjr21w

image.jpg



__ bobjr21w
__ Feb 5, 2017






Nice so am I. Two racks of pork and some beef headed t


----------



## SmokinAl

Sounds good!

Al


----------



## madjax1720

IMG_6669.JPG



__ madjax1720
__ Feb 5, 2017


















IMG_6670.JPG



__ madjax1720
__ Feb 5, 2017





Pulled at 170 and wrapped with butter,brown sugar,my rub, and homemade apple pie shine. Back in the smoker now. More to come


----------



## ab canuck

That looks beautiful!!!!!! Point.


----------



## madjax1720

IMG_6672.JPG



__ madjax1720
__ Feb 5, 2017


















IMG_6673.JPG



__ madjax1720
__ Feb 5, 2017


















IMG_6674.JPG



__ madjax1720
__ Feb 5, 2017


















IMG_6675.JPG



__ madjax1720
__ Feb 5, 2017


















IMG_6676.JPG



__ madjax1720
__ Feb 5, 2017


















IMG_6678.JPG



__ madjax1720
__ Feb 5, 2017





Turned out damn good probably closer to fotb but still had happy customers.


----------



## SmokinAl

Your ribs look fantastic!

Nice job!

Al


----------



## mdgirlinfl

SmokinAl said:


> Good luck to you & please let me know how they turn out!
> 
> Al


​They turned out good.  I didn't wrap and they were a bit dry, but still more tender and better tasting than anything available around here.   I need to tweak the rub.  it needs a bit more salt and definitely more sugar. and I will try wrapping them next  go.  As always, thanks to the group and individuals that offer so much guidance!


----------



## smokeymose

MDGirlinFL said:


> ​They turned out good.  I didn't wrap and they were a bit dry, but still more tender and better tasting than anything available around here.   I need to tweak the rub.  it needs a bit more salt and definitely more sugar. and I will try wrapping them next  go.  As always, thanks to the group and individuals that offer so much guidance!


The juice on the cutting board says they weren't dry!
  Thumbs Up


----------



## seamus

Did three racks yesterday for my guests, and one was already falling apart so it was served with just the dry rub. The others I slathered with bone suckin sauce and grilled hot as noted, and the reviews were stellar. The membrane was a total non-issue as Al said it would be. 













IMG_6627.JPG



__ seamus
__ Feb 6, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl

Seamus said:


> Did three racks yesterday for my guests, and one was already falling apart so it was served with just the dry rub. The others I slathered with bone suckin sauce and grilled hot as noted, and the reviews were stellar. The membrane was a total non-issue as Al said it would be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6627.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ seamus
> __ Feb 6, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your ribs look delicious!
> 
> Glad to hear they were a hit!
> 
> Al


----------



## rambeaux

I've got 2 racks in the fridge who have a dinner date with tall, dark, and semi-handsome vertical smoker. I hope they hit it off. I'm gonna try this method. Thanks AL


----------



## SmokinAl

Rambeaux said:


> I've got 2 racks in the fridge who have a dinner date with tall, dark, and semi-handsome vertical smoker. I hope they hit it off. I'm gonna try this method. Thanks AL


Good luck!

Let me know how they turn out!

Al


----------



## rambeaux

It was a semi-faliure. Wind was gusting about 20+ and it kept blowing my burner out. I conceded to mother nature and cooked em in the oven.  Still made a decent meal though. Maybe next time. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## tallbm

Thank you for putting some concrete numbers out there for us!

I didn't like the idea that I had to guess with 3-2-1 or 2-2-1 and the size of the rib racks, etc.

I also found it very arbitrary when people would say "remove the membrane" or "leave the membrane" but give nothing concrete to go by.

You sir have genuine information for dealing with both cases.

I've always been a membrane on kind of guy when finishing on the grill (coming from oven since I didn't have a smoker in the past).

I figured that at low temps cooking only in the smoker (no finishing on the grill) that pulling the membrane was the way to go so it wouldn't get the low smoked rubbery/leathery chicken skin texture.  I had success with my logic but I think you basically back up everything I was doing PLUS give concrete temp numbers to follow for ribs.

No more 3-2-1 or 2-2-1 for me!!!!


----------



## bobjr21w

Thanks SmokinAl. They trurned out great. The did over cook the beef a little but lets face it were in it for the pork anyhow. 













ribs 3.JPG



__ bobjr21w
__ Feb 8, 2017






All ready for the smoker













ribs 2.JPG



__ bobjr21w
__ Feb 8, 2017






Pulled out after 3 hrs about 175 degrees













ribs 1.JPG



__ bobjr21w
__ Feb 8, 2017






They went so fast I barely had time to take a picure.


----------



## SmokinAl

TallBM said:


> Thank you for putting some concrete numbers out there for us!
> 
> I didn't like the idea that I had to guess with 3-2-1 or 2-2-1 and the size of the rib racks, etc.
> 
> I also found it very arbitrary when people would say "remove the membrane" or "leave the membrane" but give nothing concrete to go by.
> 
> You sir have genuine information for dealing with both cases.
> 
> I've always been a membrane on kind of guy when finishing on the grill (coming from oven since I didn't have a smoker in the past).
> 
> I figured that at low temps cooking only in the smoker (no finishing on the grill) that pulling the membrane was the way to go so it wouldn't get the low smoked rubbery/leathery chicken skin texture.  I had success with my logic but I think you basically back up everything I was doing PLUS give concrete temp numbers to follow for ribs.
> 
> No more 3-2-1 or 2-2-1 for me!!!!


Thank you I'm glad to hear that I was helpful!

Al


bobjr21w said:


> Thanks SmokinAl. They trurned out great. The did over cook the beef a little but lets face it were in it for the pork anyhow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ribs 3.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ bobjr21w
> __ Feb 8, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All ready for the smoker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ribs 2.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ bobjr21w
> __ Feb 8, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pulled out after 3 hrs about 175 degrees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ribs 1.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ bobjr21w
> __ Feb 8, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They went so fast I barely had time to take a picure.


Your ribs look fantastic!

Great job!

Al


Rambeaux said:


> It was a semi-faliure. Wind was gusting about 20+ and it kept blowing my burner out. I conceded to mother nature and cooked em in the oven. Still made a decent meal though. Maybe next time.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear of your problems with Mother Nature.

I think we have all finished up a smoke in the oven from time to time.

Al


----------



## smokeymose

Rambeaux said:


> It was a semi-faliure. Wind was gusting about 20+ and it kept blowing my burner out. I conceded to mother nature and cooked em in the oven.  Still made a decent meal though. Maybe next time.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


Wind is Hell in the smoking world. I made these for when I was still using the gasser. Less than $20 materials, adjustable and portable. Still trying to figure something out for the offset.













IMG_0941.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Feb 9, 2017


















IMG_0945.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Feb 9, 2017





I've finished my share of cooks in the oven....
Dan


----------



## SmokinAl

SmokeyMose said:


> Wind is Hell in the smoking world. I made these for when I was still using the gasser. Less than $20 materials, adjustable and portable. Still trying to figure something out for the offset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0941.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ smokeymose
> __ Feb 9, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0945.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ smokeymose
> __ Feb 9, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've finished my share of cooks in the oven....
> Dan


That's a good idea Dan!

My gasser is in a well protected area, but even then if the wind is strong, it will affect it.

Al


----------



## dabigbozman

Thumbs Up


----------



## SmokinAl

Dabigbozman said:


>


Thanks Buddy!

Al


----------



## BBQ Warlock

As i have never done Baby Back Ribs, I have no wheel to reference and this is the first 'good' recipe/process i found in the huge vault of the forums.

Thank you for posting and I will be trying this tomorrow! :)

Cheers,

Morgan


----------



## SmokinAl

AbsintheDragon said:


> As i have never done Baby Back Ribs, I have no wheel to reference and this is the first 'good' recipe/process i found in the huge vault of the forums.
> 
> Thank you for posting and I will be trying this tomorrow! :)
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Morgan


Thanks Morgan!

Let me know how they turn out!

Al


----------



## johnny b

I did this yesterday with St. Louis style ribs in my Masterbuilt electric.  By the end of the 4 hours they were just shy of 180 IT, but it was getting late, and they looked damn good when I pulled them off to sear them off on the grill.  They turned out great, great tooth feel, and tasted delicious.  Can't wait to make another batch, with more time allotted for extra wiggle room.













unnamed (1).jpg



__ johnny b
__ Apr 3, 2017


















unnamed (2).jpg



__ johnny b
__ Apr 3, 2017


----------



## mmason3

Thank you for doing this write-up! I tried to smoke some ribs for the first time over the weekend and they didn't turn out so hot. I didn't get hardly and pull-back and the meat was tough. I'm going to try this method in the future and see how things go. Again, great write-up and thanks for taking the time!


----------



## SmokinAl

Johnny B said:


> I did this yesterday with St. Louis style ribs in my Masterbuilt electric.  By the end of the 4 hours they were just shy of 180 IT, but it was getting late, and they looked damn good when I pulled them off to sear them off on the grill.  They turned out great, great tooth feel, and tasted delicious.  Can't wait to make another batch, with more time allotted for extra wiggle room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unnamed (1).jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ johnny b
> __ Apr 3, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unnamed (2).jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ johnny b
> __ Apr 3, 2017


They sure look good!

I'm glad to hear they tasted good as well!

Al


mmason3 said:


> Thank you for doing this write-up! I tried to smoke some ribs for the first time over the weekend and they didn't turn out so hot. I didn't get hardly and pull-back and the meat was tough. I'm going to try this method in the future and see how things go. Again, great write-up and thanks for taking the time!


Thank you Sir!

Please let me know how my method works for you!

Al


----------



## remsr

Question about inturnal temps that I don't understand. We are always instructed to prob meat in the thickest part of the meat even though the thinnest part will get done first and most likely dry out by the time the thickest part is done? I pesonaly probe the flat of a brisket instead of the point. 

Randy,


----------



## butt-attic bbq

LOOKS GREAT AL WILL BE TRYING THIS FRIDAY NIGHT THANKS FOR THE STEP BY STEP


----------



## tallbm

REMSR said:


> Question about inturnal temps that I don't understand. We are always instructed to prob meat in the thickest part of the meat even though the thinnest part will get done first and most likely dry out by the time the thickest part is done? I pesonaly probe the flat of a brisket instead of the point.
> 
> Randy,


Hi Randy,

The thickest part of the meat takes the longest to cook completely.  Probing the thickest part is to ensure it is cooked to the proper and safe  IT and all other parts should have hit the proper internal IT or be above.  If someone is cooking a Brisket and the thin part of the flat is reporting 200F well the thick part might only be at 180F.  The tough collagen in meat begins to break down at 190F.  If you have a flat in 200F and the point in 180F you will end up with a tough point and tender flat. 

Also there is the safety aspect.  Large pieces of meat cook low and slow for a long time and the FDA states that "*Bacteria grow most rapidly in the range of temperatures between 40F and 140 F*". 

Let's use a whole chicken as an example:

If we smoke a whole chicken and check the smallest or smaller parts for an IT of 165F then we may have under cooked and unsafe IT in the breast (thickest part). 

If we pull the chicken because the wing or a drum is at 165F does not mean the chicken is done all over.

If we pull the chicken when the thickest deepest part of the breast is at 165F then we are almost assured that the whole chicken is at least at 165F.

I hope this info helps :)


----------



## SmokinAl

REMSR said:


> Question about inturnal temps that I don't understand. We are always instructed to prob meat in the thickest part of the meat even though the thinnest part will get done first and most likely dry out by the time the thickest part is done? I pesonaly probe the flat of a brisket instead of the point.
> 
> Randy,


I don't know how this thread got to brisket, but I usually use 2 probes for brisket, one in the point & one in the flat.

As far as taking rib temps I try to find the thickest part toward the center of the rack & taker the temp there.

I will also try between a couple of other ribs just to see how it's cooking. If one end is getting done faster than the other, then I'll rotate the ribs.

Al


butt-attic bbq said:


> LOOKS GREAT AL WILL BE TRYING THIS FRIDAY NIGHT THANKS FOR THE STEP BY STEP


Your very welcome!

Let me know how they turn out for you!

Al


----------



## johnmeyer

The outside of the meat will always be MUCH hotter than the interior. This is true of every form of cooking except for sous vide. It is even true for microwave cooking which, due to urban legend that never gets corrected, people erroneously think cooks "from the inside out." This is 100% wrong. The laws of physics still apply, and when cooking in a microwave, the outside absorbs the energy first and gets more done than the inside, not the other way around. You can easily prove this to yourself if you have a Thermapen or other thermometer which measures heat only at the tip, and which reads instantly.

So, the reason you put the probe in the interior, as already stated above, is to make sure you get the coldest part of the meat to a safe temperature and a desirable doneness. You will end up with, say, medium rare in the interior, and then will have progressively more done meat as you get closer to the surface. If this is not what you want, get a sous vide machine, and you can have uniform doneness from the middle to the surface. It is a brilliant technology which lets you achieve something that was never-before possible.


----------



## butt-attic bbq

Al do you put the ribs straight on the gas grill or put foil under them


----------



## SmokinAl

butt-attic bbq said:


> Al do you put the ribs straight on the gas grill or put foil under them


I put them right on the grate, no foil.

That way the membrane will burn right up.

Just be careful & watch them closely so they don't burn.

I usually let them go a couple of minutes or until the sauce on top starts to bubble.

Al


----------



## remsr

Thanks Al and I am sorry about the tread being  compromised. I'm not real smart about where to ask questions so I just looked for something where internal temp was the topic. The question wasn't really about brisket it was about why All instructions suggest probing the thick of the meat risking  drying the thinner part out. Brisket was a prim example. Why would I want to risk drying out the most expensive part of the meat, the flat by probing the point? Two probs is a real good idea. But the way I do my brisket it gets done from flat to point tender and juicy consistently. And I only probe the flat. 

Randy,


----------



## SmokinAl

REMSR said:


> Thanks Al and I am sorry about the tread being compromised. I'm not real smart about where to ask questions so I just looked for something where internal temp was the topic. The question wasn't really about brisket it was about why All instructions suggest probing the thick of the meat risking drying the thinner part out. Brisket was a prim example. Why would I want to risk drying out the most expensive part of the meat, the flat by probing the point? Two probs is a real good idea. But the way I do my brisket it gets done from flat to point tender and juicy consistently. And I only probe the flat.
> 
> Randy,


No problem Randy!

Heck if your brisket comes out perfect every time the way you do it.

I certainly wouldn't change a thing.

I have tried so many recipes from so called food experts & chef's that just plain suck.

So the best recipe is the one you & your family like!!

Al


----------



## remsr

Thanks Buddy!

Randy,


----------



## geezer

Al, everything looks great! Your method is a bit different than mine, but so what? The ribs look tasty!


----------



## SmokinAl

Geezer said:


> Al, everything looks great! Your method is a bit different than mine, but so what? The ribs look tasty!


Thank you!

That's the thing about ribs that make them different than any other cut.

Everyone has their own way of cooking them & their own taste profile.

What I was trying to show with this thread is that no matter how you cook them or how you like them.

You can achieve consistent results by cooking them to temp.

Al


----------



## remsr

I have 3 racks of St Louis cut ribs rubed and ready to go with the membrane on for the test, vacuum sealed in the freezer. Have to go to Stillwater to get a temp pen that will work. Maybe today. Then it's just a matter of waiting for a nice day with no rain. 

Randy,


----------



## SmokinAl

REMSR said:


> I have 3 racks of St Louis cut ribs rubed and ready to go with the membrane on for the test, vacuum sealed in the freezer. Have to go to Stillwater to get a temp pen that will work. Maybe today. Then it's just a matter of waiting for a nice day with no rain.
> 
> Randy,


Good luck Randy & be sure to let me know how they turn out.

Al


----------



## remsr

Will do! 
Have you ever injected your ribs, or was that just Jeff and his butter rub injection? Seems that I remember someone injecting with  Creole butter?

Randy,


----------



## SmokinAl

REMSR said:


> Will do!
> Have you ever injected your ribs, or was that just Jeff and his butter rub injection? Seems that I remember someone injecting with Creole butter?
> 
> Randy,


Yea that was me.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/248701/creole-butter-injected-ribs-on-the-lang

Al


----------



## mrad

Al,

This may seem like a dumb question, but do you leave the lid up or down on the grill?  I would think with the lid up, the IT would not go up as much, but then again, you may loose some of the heat needed to melt the membrane.


----------



## jokensmoken

Not to be a "smarty pants" but I always thought cook/smoke times were a guide line and have always cooked/smoked to internal temp (188-190°F on ribs).
I'm so plugged into my ribs Ive cut some racks in half so I can pull the less meaty portions a little sooner.
Walt.


----------



## SmokinAl

mrad said:


> Al,
> 
> This may seem like a dumb question, but do you leave the lid up or down on the grill?  I would think with the lid up, the IT would not go up as much, but then again, you may loose some of the heat needed to melt the membrane.


I put the lid down, you only need a couple of minutes to burn the membrane off & I like to see the sauce bubbling on the top. It really doesn't raise the IT much.

Al


jokensmoken said:


> Not to be a "smarty pants" but I always thought cook/smoke times were a guide line and have always cooked/smoked to internal temp (188-190°F on ribs).
> I'm so plugged into my ribs Ive cut some racks in half so I can pull the less meaty portions a little sooner.
> Walt.


Hey Walt,

It sounds like you have your rib method perfected.

I certainly wouldn't change a thing.

This thread was meant to help those who are getting inconsistent results with their ribs.

If you smoke your ribs to the same IT every time, then your results will be the same every time.

You say that you thought times were just a guideline, but yet you always smoke to 188-190.

I don't understand what you are trying to say.

Al


----------



## jokensmoken

Thanks Al,
You're exactly right.  Internal temp was the way I was taught to cook by my grandmama.  It's a lesson I've never abandon.  She even used a thermometer on her pies.
It wasn't till years later while reading a blog about pumpkin pies and inconsistent results that I realized that not everyone cooked that way.


----------



## remsr

No one I know cooks ribs to internal temp. Most look for pull back, bend and touch because that's the way most of us were thought. You were fortunate to learn that from your grandma. We are fortunate to be learning it from Al.

Randy,


----------



## jokensmoken

I just didn't know any other way to do it...I'm pretty much self taught when it comes to smoking and to me temperature control meant consistency.
This is the only forum I've ever read and I've only member a few months. Execpt for some basic rub ideas and pit temps I never really sought much advice.over the years.  That being said, the combined knowledge and experience of the folks here is mind blowing.  I wish I had started reading sooner because, over the last 10 years of trial and error I've had some great success but some EPIC failures (more success of late) and I've got to say my knowledge of what not to do is vast...
But you're right, Al and bear are two folks I follow closely and have learned much from.both.
Walt


----------



## SmokinAl

jokensmoken said:


> I just didn't know any other way to do it...I'm pretty much self taught when it comes to smoking and to me temperature control meant consistency.
> This is the only forum I've ever read and I've only member a few months. Execpt for some basic rub ideas and pit temps I never really sought much advice.over the years. That being said, the combined knowledge and experience of the folks here is mind blowing. I wish I had started reading sooner because, over the last 10 years of trial and error I've had some great success but some EPIC failures (more success of late) and I've got to say my knowledge of what not to do is vast...
> But you're right, Al and bear are two folks I follow closely and have learned much from.both.
> Walt


I'm glad to hear you are taking advantage of the combined knowledge this site has to offer!

There are a bunch of very knowledgeable folks on here who are willing to share their secrets & knowledge with everyone who asks!

That is what makes SMF so special!!!

Al


----------



## mike5051

SmokinAl said:


> I'm glad to hear you are taking advantage of the combined knowledge this site has to offer!
> 
> There are a bunch of very knowledgeable folks on here who are willing to share their secrets & knowledge with everyone who asks!
> 
> That is what makes SMF so special!!!
> 
> Al


I agree 100%!  The folks here share ALL of their experience and lack thereof!  It is a unique atmosphere.  SMF is a great forum and I'm proud to be a part of it.

Mike


----------



## SmokinAl

We are glad your here with us too, Mike!

Al


----------



## sportgd

Looks great!  I do like it when it about falls off the bone but am going to try this out to see what I think.


----------



## browndownsmoke

So, I tried your way this past weekend. One of the things done your way instead of mine is not prepping them over night, and yes! more of the pork flavor came though instead of to much rub. the silver skin did burn away like you said. I will go probably another 20 min. or so in the foil to make them just a little softer. but yes! your way did work very well! THANK YOU! I've been chasing that over spice issue for years. and that was an instant fix. after thinking about it, I guess in the competition's when they don't know what there protein is going to be, they only have like a 3 hour prep window and it comes out show ready.


----------



## remsr

Hey Al! I got my Thermapen today. Went for the $29.95 one and ended with the $110.00 one. I'm ready to take all the guess work out of everything I smoke, cook and grill.

Randy,


----------



## SmokinAl

sportgd said:


> Looks great!  I do like it when it about falls off the bone but am going to try this out to see what I think.


Thank you!

If you want FOTB ribs then just take the IT to 200-205.

Al


Browndownsmoke said:


> So, I tried your way this past weekend. One of the things done your way instead of mine is not prepping them over night, and yes! more of the pork flavor came though instead of to much rub. the silver skin did burn away like you said. I will go probably another 20 min. or so in the foil to make them just a little softer. but yes! your way did work very well! THANK YOU! I've been chasing that over spice issue for years. and that was an instant fix. after thinking about it, I guess in the competition's when they don't know what there protein is going to be, they only have like a 3 hour prep window and it comes out show ready.


I'm glad to hear they came out well for you!

Al


REMSR said:


> Hey Al! I got my Thermapen today. Went for the $29.95 one and ended with the $110.00 one. I'm ready to take all the guess work out of everything I smoke, cook and grill.
> 
> Randy,


Well I guess your all set now!

Those new models are nice!

Al


----------



## remsr

We like ribs with bite that come off the bone clean. I think 195 right? FOTB is over done for us and starts to get stringy.

Randy,


----------



## remsr

Yah this one is pretty sweet with a back light, the temp rotates 180 degrees so you can read it in any position it takes a AAA battery that lasts 3000 hours and turns off in 10 sec when you put it down and comes on  immediately when you pick it up but more importantly it reads temps in 3 sec or less and comes with a certificat of calabration. 

Randy,


----------



## SmokinAl

REMSR said:


> We like ribs with bite that come off the bone clean. I think 195 right? FOTB is over done for us and starts to get stringy.
> 
> Randy,


Yep, 195 will get you what your looking for!

Al


REMSR said:


> Yah this one is pretty sweet with a back light, the temp rotates 180 degrees so you can read it in any position it takes a AAA battery that lasts 3000 hours and turns off in 10 sec when you put it down and comes on immediately when you pick it up but more importantly it reads temps in 3 sec or less and comes with a certificat of calabration.
> 
> Randy,


You have the Rolls Royce of instant read therms!

Al


----------



## bronco billy gj

NOW look what you've gone and done!  I was thinking of trying a Texas Brisket for my first ever smoke. But now, thanks to you and your instructions it will have to be ribs!  Are you proud of yourself?   LOL J/K!!!

Seriously though, from your step by step for Baby Backs, it seem quicker, easier, and maybe a little more room for error than trying a marinade, rub, smoking for 8 hours, and making  a Texas BBQ sauce (though I think I have found a pretty authentic recipe and a place to buy fresh jalapeno this time of year)!

Those ribs look great, I'm looking forward to building some for the family

Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## SmokinAl

Bronco Billy GJ said:


> NOW look what you've gone and done!  I was thinking of trying a Texas Brisket for my first ever smoke. But now, thanks to you and your instructions it will have to be ribs!  Are you proud of yourself?   LOL J/K!!!
> 
> Seriously though, from your step by step for Baby Backs, it seem quicker, easier, and maybe a little more room for error than trying a marinade, rub, smoking for 8 hours, and making  a Texas BBQ sauce (though I think I have found a pretty authentic recipe and a place to buy fresh jalapeno this time of year)!
> 
> Those ribs look great, I'm looking forward to building some for the family
> 
> Thanks!!!!!!


Thanks Billy!

Let me know how you like the ribs!

Al


----------



## ndhall

Definitely trying this, looks like some perfect ribs.


----------



## SmokinAl

NDHall said:


> Definitely trying this, looks like some perfect ribs.


Make sure you let me know how they turn out!

Al


----------



## slaughter

*I*  want to try this recipe but want to use Jack Daniels chips. Will that change anything in your rub or will they go together nicely?


----------



## SmokinAl

Slaughter said:


> *I*  want to try this recipe but want to use Jack Daniels chips. Will that change anything in your rub or will they go together nicely?


Jack Daniels chips are fine.

I use whatever wood is available cheap.

Down here it's oak & hickory.

Al


----------



## homesmokehome

Well Done my friend.  Well done. 
I roll called a few weeks ago after my wife surprised me with a smoker for my birthday.  But haven't been able to use the thing till today. For my first smoke I did a whole chicken (spatchcock style) and it turned out fantastic. Now the wife wants ribs on the smoker. 
Tomorrow after church. I will try to recreate your masterpiece.   Wish me luck!


----------



## SmokinAl

HomeSmokeHome said:


> Well Done my friend. Well done.
> I roll called a few weeks ago after my wife surprised me with a smoker for my birthday. But haven't been able to use the thing till today. For my first smoke I did a whole chicken (spatchcock style) and it turned out fantastic. Now the wife wants ribs on the smoker.
> Tomorrow after church. I will try to recreate your masterpiece. Wish me luck!


I'm sure you will WOW your wife with your ribs!

Good luck!

Al


----------



## theyankeesmoker

All hail Al! Those look amazing. Ill.be trying this recipe soon.


----------



## mrmoomer

Great looking ribs! I'm in a comp this weekend and i will try your temp method. Just to be safe i will do half the ribs my true and tested method. Fall off the bone are considered over cooked in the competition world. Always trying to make sure they have a little pull when you bite and a clean bone. Aaaahhhhh why is it so hard! Lol


----------



## SmokinAl

TheYankeeSmoker said:


> All hail Al! Those look amazing. Ill.be trying this recipe soon.





mrmoomer said:


> Great looking ribs! I'm in a comp this weekend and i will try your temp method. Just to be safe i will do half the ribs my true and tested method. Fall off the bone are considered over cooked in the competition world. Always trying to make sure they have a little pull when you bite and a clean bone. Aaaahhhhh why is it so hard! Lol


Thanks fellas & good luck in the comp!

Al


----------



## noboundaries

Okay Al, one of my daughters is coming home tonight for a few days.  She requested ribs and steak.  The ribeyes are dry brining and a 6.12 lb rack of untrimmed spares is on the WSM, cruising along at 270-280F chamber temp.  I usually smoke my ribs at 225-250F, but had too much to do this morning and the ribs didn't hit the smoker until 2 PM.  So cranked the temp up so they'll be done a little faster.

I'm going to completely use the 195F IT "Al Rib Rule."  I believe completely they will be perfect!


----------



## SmokinAl

OK Ray!

How did they turn out?

Al


----------



## noboundaries

I'm definitely a convert to temping the ribs.  You know me Al; I'm Mr. Analytical.  I actually had a ball smoking these ribs.     

First off, I learned I need to replace my Maverick.  At 195F food temp on my Guru, the Maverick was reading 183 and my $8 ThermoPro instant read was showing 188.  I repositioned the Mav and Guru probes.  The Mav didn't change, the Guru dropped to 190.  I kept the ribs on until the Maverick read 195, which was 6 hours at 275F.  By then the Guru was reading 204 and the instant read 202.  My instinct was telling me six hours was way too long even though this was a pretty thick slab of untrimmed spare ribs.  My wife and daughter LOVED them!  They were close to FOTB, but not quite, which tells me the Guru and instant read were correct and the Mav way off.  Time to get the new ThermoPro TP20 if I'm going to stay with a wireless probe.    

The new River Country lid thermometer on my WSM exactly matched my Guru grate probe chamber temp. 

So Al, they were juicy, delicious, and indicated a need for an equipment change.  That's a good smoke in my book!













001.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Jun 24, 2017


















002.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Jun 24, 2017


----------



## marauderrt10

Noboundaries said:


> I'm definitely a convert to temping the ribs.  You know me Al; I'm Mr. Analytical.  I actually had a ball smoking these ribs.
> 
> First off, I learned I need to replace my Maverick.  At 195F food temp on my Guru, the Maverick was reading 183 and my $8 ThermoPro instant read was showing 188.  I repositioned the Mav and Guru probes.  The Mav didn't change, the Guru dropped to 190.  I kept the ribs on until the Maverick read 195, which was 6 hours at 275F.  By then the Guru was reading 204 and the instant read 202.  My instinct was telling me six hours was way too long even though this was a pretty thick slab of untrimmed spare ribs.  My wife and daughter LOVED them!  They were close to FOTB, but not quite, which tells me the Guru and instant read were correct and the Mav way off.  Time to get the new ThermoPro TP20 if I'm going to stay with a wireless probe.
> 
> The new River Country lid thermometer on my WSM exactly matched my Guru grate probe chamber temp.
> 
> So Al, they were juicy, delicious, and indicated a need for an equipment change.  That's a good smoke in my book!



wow those look good!


----------



## SmokinAl

Noboundaries said:


> I'm definitely a convert to temping the ribs.  You know me Al; I'm Mr. Analytical.  I actually had a ball smoking these ribs.
> 
> First off, I learned I need to replace my Maverick.  At 195F food temp on my Guru, the Maverick was reading 183 and my $8 ThermoPro instant read was showing 188.  I repositioned the Mav and Guru probes.  The Mav didn't change, the Guru dropped to 190.  I kept the ribs on until the Maverick read 195, which was 6 hours at 275F.  By then the Guru was reading 204 and the instant read 202.  My instinct was telling me six hours was way too long even though this was a pretty thick slab of untrimmed spare ribs.  My wife and daughter LOVED them!  They were close to FOTB, but not quite, which tells me the Guru and instant read were correct and the Mav way off.  Time to get the new ThermoPro TP20 if I'm going to stay with a wireless probe.
> 
> The new River Country lid thermometer on my WSM exactly matched my Guru grate probe chamber temp.
> 
> So Al, they were juicy, delicious, and indicated a need for an equipment change.  That's a good smoke in my book!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 001.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ noboundaries
> __ Jun 24, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 002.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ noboundaries
> __ Jun 24, 2017


Well I'm certainly glad to hear you had such a successful rib smoke.

I'm giving you a point for some fantastic looking ribs & for having the guts to try something new!

Great job Ray!

Al


Marauderrt10 said:


> wow those look good!


I totally agree!

Al


----------



## noboundaries

Marauderrt10 said:


> wow those look good!


THANKS M10! 


SmokinAl said:


> Well I'm certainly glad to hear you had such a successful rib smoke.
> 
> I'm giving you a point for some fantastic looking ribs & for having the guts to try something new!
> 
> Great job Ray!
> 
> Al
> 
> I totally agree!
> 
> Al


Al, thank you for the point!  Trying something new is always fun.  And you've converted me.  I'll be using a therm on my ribs from now on.


----------



## SmokinAl

Noboundaries said:


> THANKS M10!
> 
> Al, thank you for the point!  Trying something new is always fun.  And you've converted me.  I'll be using a therm on my ribs from now on.


I think as more folks try this method it will become the norm, just like it is for every other cut of meat.

Al


----------



## mrbruin2k

Quick question?  So when foiling for the hour, do you keep smoker temp at 225 or do you need to go higher?


----------



## SmokinAl

mrbruin2k said:


> Quick question?  So when foiling for the hour, do you keep smoker temp at 225 or do you need to go higher?


I keep the temp the same the whole cook.

Al


----------



## hurriken

Since I have been smoking meat I have had a lot of success with different meats but that excludes Ribs. I have tried everything 3-3-1, 2-2-1, 1-2-3, whatever call 9-1-1! Every time I would try I would get frowns at the table. Dry, weak flavor, etc. On my Weber Kettle the story is different. They came out pretty well but I thought they would be better on the smoker (a WSM) if I could figure it out. 

Yesterday I tried your method. I am pretty happy with the results. From the time the ribs went on until they were set on the table took four hours. They are pliable and except for the rib on the end the meat does not fall off the bone but is tender and juicy. I used a Texas style pork rub which I'm a bit disappointed with. The flavor was a little weak. If I can improve my rub I think I'm on my way!













Ribs.JPG



__ hurriken
__ Jul 5, 2017


















Ribs2.JPG



__ hurriken
__ Jul 5, 2017






Al,

This is the second time I have had success using your methods. Thanks for sharing it with us.

After I hit 190 degrees I fired up my WK and put BBQ sauce on the ribs do I cook them bone up or bone down or both? I thought you meant bone side down but it took a long time for the sauce to bubble and I was concerned about over cooking.


----------



## SmokinAl

Hurriken said:


> Since I have been smoking meat I have had a lot of success with different meats but that excludes Ribs. I have tried everything 3-3-1, 2-2-1, 1-2-3, whatever call 9-1-1! Every time I would try I would get frowns at the table. Dry, weak flavor, etc. On my Weber Kettle the story is different. They came out pretty well but I thought they would be better on the smoker (a WSM) if I could figure it out.
> 
> Yesterday I tried your method. I am pretty happy with the results. From the time the ribs went on until they were set on the table took four hours. They are pliable and except for the rib on the end the meat does not fall off the bone but is tender and juicy. I used a Texas style pork rub which I'm a bit disappointed with. The flavor was a little weak. If I can improve my rub I think I'm on my way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ribs.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ hurriken
> __ Jul 5, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ribs2.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ hurriken
> __ Jul 5, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al,
> 
> This is the second time I have had success using your methods. Thanks for sharing it with us.
> 
> After I hit 190 degrees I fired up my WK and put BBQ sauce on the ribs do I cook them bone up or bone down or both? I thought you meant bone side down but it took a long time for the sauce to bubble and I was concerned about over cooking.


I have had that happen too. If the grill is real hot, the sauce will start to bubble right away. If it doesn't bubble up in a couple of minutes, it's OK, just pull them off. Your really just trying to disintegrate the membrane & give the ribs a little bark. But you don't want to cook the meat any further..

I'm, glad to hear you have had success with my method! Your ribs look delicious!! PM me & I will give you my rub & sauce recipe. It may be what you are looking for.

Al


----------



## remsr

Were are you sticking the ribs to get a temp reading I have one of those 3 sec temp readers and still can't get a good reading. I say that because yesterday after 6 1/2 hours using the 3-2-21/2 method, the reading was 170 on my spair ribs according to my deadly accurate temp pen, but they were done, juicy nice bite and all. The taste left a lot to be desired though. I tried a new rub (apple flavored) the ribs tasted like an apple.


----------



## SmokinAl

I try to find the meatiest spot on the rack. Here is a photo of the last rack I did with the new Smoke probe needle.













3.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ May 31, 2017






Hope this helps.

Al


----------



## remsr

I don't have one of them I have the thermapen it has a fine point for about 3/4" then it gets thicker.

Randy,


----------



## SmokinAl

REMSR said:


> I don't have one of them I have the thermapen it has a fine point for about 3/4" then it gets thicker.
> 
> Randy,


A thermapen will work fine, just find the thickest part of the ribs & keep the tip between the bones.

I usually test them in several places.

Al


----------



## remsr

OK, thanks!

Randy,


----------



## SmokinAl

REMSR said:


> OK, thanks!
> 
> Randy,


Randy, these work really good for ribs & they are cheap.

http://www.thermoworks.com/ThermoPop

Al


----------



## remsr

Yah, that was the one I was going for, but the kitchen stores were all out and I strongly dislike waiting for anything. So I spent 5 times as much for the Cadillac of temp pens in that line. I have been getting a lot of use out of it so I am not disappointed and the first 3/4" is fine enough to get between those ribs, but something with a long fine prob would be nice. What are you using in the picture?

Randy,


----------



## SmokinAl

REMSR said:


> Yah, that was the one I was going for, but the kitchen stores were all out and I strongly dislike waiting for anything. So I spent 5 times as much for the Cadillac of temp pens in that line. I have been getting a lot of use out of it so I am not disappointed and the first 3/4" is fine enough to get between those ribs, but something with a long fine prob would be nice. What are you using in the picture?
> 
> Randy,


In this thread I'm using an old thermapen, and it works fine.

Al


----------



## unstoppable

Found this just in time.I had two bb racks in the electric smoker. I started following the 2-2-1 method and they seemed done after 2 hours unwrapped and 2 hours in a foil pan with beer. Found this thread and realized I smoke everything else to IT, so checked and sure enough they were at 195. I may have overcooked them without your expertise. Thank you!


----------



## SmokinAl

Unstoppable said:


> Found this just in time.I had two bb racks in the electric smoker. I started following the 2-2-1 method and they seemed done after 2 hours unwrapped and 2 hours in a foil pan with beer. Found this thread and realized I smoke everything else to IT, so checked and sure enough they were at 195. I may have overcooked them without your expertise. Thank you!


Your welcome!

I'm glad your ribs turned out so well!

Al


----------



## lou f

Hey Al, I'm going to try your ribs this Sunday with my son comes to visit. I have a question. When you put them on the smoking hot Grill, do you put them over indirect heat or direct heat? Also meat side up or meat side down?


----------



## SmokinAl

Lou F said:


> Hey Al, I'm going to try your ribs this Sunday with my son comes to visit. I have a question. When you put them on the smoking hot Grill, do you put them over indirect heat or direct heat? Also meat side up or meat side down?


I put them over direct heat, meat side up.

Be careful & watch them closely, I shut the lid & they only take a couple of minutes.

Just don't let them burn.

Al


----------



## lou f

Hi Al, well I tried your rib method this weekend. Set my smoker at 225 degrees, it took the ribs about 4 hours to get to about 165. I then wrapped them like you did with some brown sugar, butter,  some rub and a little water. Left them in until they hit about 195. Threw them on the hot grill for a few minutes with barbecue sauce. I have to say they were probably the best ribs I ever had and everybody loved them. They had the perfect bite. Thank you so much for sharing this method.


----------



## SmokinAl

Lou F said:


> Hi Al, well I tried your rib method this weekend. Set my smoker at 225 degrees, it took the ribs about 4 hours to get to about 165. I then wrapped them like you did with some brown sugar, butter, some rub and a little water. Left them in until they hit about 195. Threw them on the hot grill for a few minutes with barbecue sauce. I have to say they were probably the best ribs I ever had and everybody loved them. They had the perfect bite. Thank you so much for sharing this method.


Your very welcome!

I'm so glad they turned out so well for you!

Al


----------



## dabaroo

IMG_20170716_195954586_HDR.jpg



__ dabaroo
__ Jul 16, 2017






Thank you for this post. My ribs turned out so tender I did 199, the highest my digital thermometer will go. I definitely need to rethink my rub, I used the same one I use for loin, not thinking of surface area eaten. They were good just incredibly salty!!


----------



## SmokinAl

dabaroo said:


> IMG_20170716_195954586_HDR.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dabaroo
> __ Jul 16, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for this post. My ribs turned out so tender I did 199, the highest my digital thermometer will go. I definitely need to rethink my rub, I used the same one I use for loin, not thinking of surface area eaten. They were good just incredibly salty!!


Sorry to hear about the salt issue, but your ribs look fantastic!

If you PM me I will give you my rub recipe, there is no salt in it.

Al


----------



## theyankeesmoker

I've had that same issue. Sometimes if it is too salty, put some brown sugar on it while it's hot and trhe sugar cuts the saltiness down.


----------



## crnbndr

Hi Al
Great looking ribs! If you are not going to eat them for a couple of hours can you foil and hold them and still turn out perfect?


----------



## SmokinAl

crnbndr said:


> Hi Al
> Great looking ribs! If you are not going to eat them for a couple of hours can you foil and hold them and still turn out perfect?


I usually just let them sit on the cutting board uncovered.

If you want to serve them hot, after they cool down, cut them up &10 seconds in the microwave will heat them right back up.

Personally I like them cold the next day.

Al


----------



## panupat

Man I just got laughed at. I pulled my last rib at 196 and to me and my family it was perfect. However I brought some over to my Thai friend and his wife, and his wife laughed and called me a newbie for overcooking the ribs.

I do understand some people here in Thailand prefer them much tougher. But man...

Sorry just gotta let that out. I love your method.


----------



## redoctobyr

Thank you for sharing your method. I'm new at this, using my new smoker for the first time today. I'm making ribs, trying the 3-2-1 method, if nothing else to get kind of a "baseline" for a common way of cooking them.

But I'm interested to try your approach. Goimg by temperature, vs time, makes a lot of sense.

Forgive me for not reading through the entire thread. I have a ThermoPop (which is great), but that requires opening the door to check IT. I'm hoping I could use my TP-20 to monitor the IT live, for a reduced number of cooking disruptions. It's almost certainly not as small a probe as the Smoke's Needle probe, but maybe the tip is narrow enough.

Worst-case I could use my ThermoPop, of course, but that requires more checks, or more experience with how long things should take, and therefore when to check.


----------



## SmokinAl

Panupat said:


> Man I just got laughed at. I pulled my last rib at 196 and to me and my family it was perfect. However I brought some over to my Thai friend and his wife, and his wife laughed and called me a newbie for overcooking the ribs.
> 
> I do understand some people here in Thailand prefer them much tougher. But man...
> 
> Sorry just gotta let that out. I love your method.


Well this world is full of jerks & unfortunately you have a couple of them for friends.

If you & your family like your cooking that is all that matters!

Al


RedOctobyr said:


> Thank you for sharing your method. I'm new at this, using my new smoker for the first time today. I'm making ribs, trying the 3-2-1 method, if nothing else to get kind of a "baseline" for a common way of cooking them.
> 
> But I'm interested to try your approach. Goimg by temperature, vs time, makes a lot of sense.
> 
> Forgive me for not reading through the entire thread. I have a ThermoPop (which is great), but that requires opening the door to check IT. I'm hoping I could use my TP-20 to monitor the IT live, for a reduced number of cooking disruptions. It's almost certainly not as small a probe as the Smoke's Needle probe, but maybe the tip is narrow enough.
> 
> Worst-case I could use my ThermoPop, of course, but that requires more checks, or more experience with how long things should take, and therefore when to check.


I generally don't even check the ribs until around the 3 hour mark.

You can use your TP 20 & try to get it in a good spot between the bones. 

Then use your thermoPop for a final temp check, when you think your getting close.

Al


----------



## mrad

I have tried throwing the ribs on a hot gas grill twice now and have not been able to get the membrane to "dust".  It gets crisp, which I kind of like, but I cannot get rid of it. The ribs also start to burn/char.  I am leaving them on for 2-3 minutes.  is everyone else having success getting rid of the membrane by throwing them on the grill? If so, how long are you leaving them on and at what temp?


----------



## marauderrt10

mrad said:


> I have tried throwing the ribs on a hot gas grill twice now and have not been able to get the membrane to "dust".  It gets crisp, which I kind of like, but I cannot get rid of it. The ribs also start to burn/char.  I am leaving them on for 2-3 minutes.  is everyone else having success getting rid of the membrane by throwing them on the grill? If so, how long are you leaving them on and at what temp?


how hot is the grill? My smoker has a 500F setting and it comes right off.


----------



## remsr

I'm not burning them off at 700 degrees but it's not a problem either. We don't even notice membrain is there.

Randy,


----------



## remsr

Panupat, hard to believe that someone would laugh at you for makeing perfect ribs, or even if they weren't perfect for that matter. What kind of friend does that? Just saying!
 196 works for me and I'll bet for most everyone on the forms.

Randy,


----------



## mrad

Marauderrt10 said:


> how hot is the grill? My smoker has a 500F setting and it comes right off.



My weber gets to 600+.  I do get flare ups.  Does this require the membrane to be brushed off?


----------



## SmokinAl

mrad said:


> I have tried throwing the ribs on a hot gas grill twice now and have not been able to get the membrane to "dust".  It gets crisp, which I kind of like, but I cannot get rid of it. The ribs also start to burn/char.  I am leaving them on for 2-3 minutes.  is everyone else having success getting rid of the membrane by throwing them on the grill? If so, how long are you leaving them on and at what temp?


My grill gets to 600+ & I do the ribs over direct heat with the lid closed, you never would know there was a membrane on there.

If the membrane is not burning off, it will come right off when you cut them up.

Al


----------



## drunkenmeatfist

Would using the broiler in an oven be good on the last step?


----------



## jokensmoken

While I've never done it...it does sound like something that would work.  If you try it, let us know how it comes out.

Walt


----------



## SmokinAl

DrunkenMeatFist said:


> Would using the broiler in an oven be good on the last step?


No it would not work.

The heat needs to come from the bottom to burn off the membrane.

The broiler in your oven has heat from the top.

Al


----------



## johnmeyer

SmokinAl said:


> No it would not work.
> 
> The heat needs to come from the bottom to burn off the membrane.
> 
> The broiler in your oven has heat from the top.
> 
> Al


Couldn't you just turn the ribs over so the membrane is facing up?


----------



## SmokinAl

johnmeyer said:


> Couldn't you just turn the ribs over so the membrane is facing up?


Give it a try & let us know if it works!

Al


----------



## lvjayhawk15

Tried these ribs out on my newly modded ECB (only my 4th smoke), i loved em! Wife likes them more fall off the bone, so next time ill do 2 racks I guess.....lol

Thanks for the recipe!  2-2-1 method since they were baby backs...but cooked to temp and it was great! Excuse the snapchat text on the first pic













Snapchat-1054611248(1).jpg



__ lvjayhawk15
__ Aug 11, 2017


















Snapchat-154314018.jpg



__ lvjayhawk15
__ Aug 11, 2017


----------



## mike5051

What temp did you cook em to?

Mike


----------



## lvjayhawk15

mike5051 said:


> What temp did you cook em to?
> 
> Mike


197 IT, then they rested for maybe 10min before we ate


----------



## SmokinAl

LVjayhawk15 said:


> Tried these ribs out on my newly modded ECB (only my 4th smoke), i loved em! Wife likes them more fall off the bone, so next time ill do 2 racks I guess.....lol
> 
> Thanks for the recipe!  2-2-1 method since they were baby backs...but cooked to temp and it was great! Excuse the snapchat text on the first pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snapchat-1054611248(1).jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ lvjayhawk15
> __ Aug 11, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snapchat-154314018.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ lvjayhawk15
> __ Aug 11, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That rib looks fantastic!
> 
> Very nicely done!!!
> 
> Al


----------



## drunkenmeatfist

Finally figured this out. I have tried to use this recipe a couple times and results were okay, but not quite right. I have always had weird results when probing ribs even using both the Thermopop and the needle probe in the Smoke therm. Subsequently I tended to cook more to time than temp. However, tonight I think I found "my" perfect rib. 

Got a deal on STLs so I cooked a rack tonight. Put on the SV18 and shot for a temp of 275. The smoker settled around 265 so I figured that was close enough. Put the needle probe in and watched it closely. I had doubts a time or two, but the rack cooked to 194 in about 3.5 hours. Threw some Lillie's Q sauce on it and put it on my little grill turned up as hot as it would go. After 3-4 minutes the sauce was bubbling and the edges of the rack were burning. Turned out perfect. I love a little char on there. No wrapping involved, but this method helped me find how I need to make ribs to make me happy. Thanks Al!


----------



## SmokinAl

DrunkenMeatFist said:


> Finally figured this out. I have tried to use this recipe a couple times and results were okay, but not quite right. I have always had weird results when probing ribs even using both the Thermopop and the needle probe in the Smoke therm. Subsequently I tended to cook more to time than temp. However, tonight I think I found "my" perfect rib.
> 
> Got a deal on STLs so I cooked a rack tonight. Put on the SV18 and shot for a temp of 275. The smoker settled around 265 so I figured that was close enough. Put the needle probe in and watched it closely. I had doubts a time or two, but the rack cooked to 194 in about 3.5 hours. Threw some Lillie's Q sauce on it and put it on my little grill turned up as hot as it would go. After 3-4 minutes the sauce was bubbling and the edges of the rack were burning. Turned out perfect. I love a little char on there. No wrapping involved, but this method helped me find how I need to make ribs to make me happy. Thanks Al!


That's great to hear you have mastered ribs the way you like them.

Now you can do it every time!

Al


----------



## rollinsmoke58

Trying this method today.... hope to have similar results!


----------



## SmokinAl

rollinsmoke58 said:


> Trying this method today.... hope to have similar results!


Good luck!

Let us know how they turn out!

Al


----------



## rw willy

On the UDS @ 240ish for 4 hrs.  IT is 168 F.  Will keep you posted.

Happy Labor Day


----------



## rw willy

I have two racks in my UDS.  So the bottom rack, 8" below the top one, was 195.  The top rack was 185.  Quite a difference between the 2.  I had 2 racks of BB on bot racks.  I like what happened and look forward to more smokes.  Will pull @ 190 next time.

​Thanks for the tutorial.  Excellent.


----------



## browndownsmoke

I actually swap mine halfway through


----------



## browndownsmoke

RW Willy said:


> I have two racks in my UDS.  So the bottom rack, 8" below the top one, was 195.  The top rack was 185.  Quite a difference between the 2.  I had 2 racks of BB on bot racks.  I like what happened and look forward to more smokes.  Will pull @ 190 next time.
> ​Thanks for the tutorial.  Excellent.


I actually swap mine  halfway through.


----------



## SmokinAl

RW Willy said:


> I have two racks in my UDS.  So the bottom rack, 8" below the top one, was 195.  The top rack was 185.  Quite a difference between the 2.  I had 2 racks of BB on bot racks.  I like what happened and look forward to more smokes.  Will pull @ 190 next time.
> 
> ​Thanks for the tutorial.  Excellent.


Glad to hear it worked for you!

Enjoy your ribs!

Al


----------



## desert fish

How long can ribs rest? I'm doing St. Louis ribs and once they are done I'm going to my son's football game. I plan to eat after the game. Should I refrigerate or just wrap in foil and leave them out? Thanks!!


----------



## browndownsmoke

Desert Fish said:


> How long can ribs rest? I'm doing St. Louis ribs and once they are done I'm going to my son's football game. I plan to eat after the game. Should I refrigerate or just wrap in foil and leave them out? Thanks!!


I have a left them wrapped in foil in a cooler with a couple towels for three hours, and they were still almost too hot to touch


----------



## SmokinAl

You can wrap them in foil & put them in a 170 degree oven & they will be hot when you want to eat.

Personally for me, we just let them sit on the counter & eat when we are ready.

They are not hot but i like them that way.

We've gotten carried away drinking & left them on the counter for a few hours, and they were still just as good.

Or you can cut the ribs & nuke them for about 15 seconds to warm them up.

Al


----------



## eberleb

Great thread, Al!  I'll have to try leaving the membrane on next time. I removed mine already today. Also I'm using the rib rack that goes in the smoke vault. Will absolutely use butter, sugar, and some rub in the foil after three hours of smoke. I've gotten really good at doing pulled pork but have yet to master ribs in the Camp Chef. Hoping today using your times and temp method that my result is better!

Edit:  they turned out great!  Just need to adjust some of the flavors. One of these days I'll find my perfect ribs, but thanks to your thread, I'll know how to get the desired tenderness and consistency!  The butter in the foil step added a delicious kick!  Maybe I'll even use sauce one of these days, although I'm a Memphis dry rub kind of guy. We'll see on that. [emoji]128521[/emoji]


----------



## SmokinAl

eberleb said:


> Great thread, Al! I'll have to try leaving the membrane on next time. I removed mine already today. Also I'm using the rib rack that goes in the smoke vault. Will absolutely use butter, sugar, and some rub in the foil after three hours of smoke. I've gotten really good at doing pulled pork but have yet to master ribs in the Camp Chef. Hoping today using your times and temp method that my result is better!
> 
> Edit: they turned out great! Just need to adjust some of the flavors. One of these days I'll find my perfect ribs, but thanks to your thread, I'll know how to get the desired tenderness and consistency! The butter in the foil step added a delicious kick! Maybe I'll even use sauce one of these days, although I'm a Memphis dry rub kind of guy. We'll see on that. [emoji]128521[/emoji]


Glad to hear my method worked for you!

Al


----------



## roger47

Thanks for that Al!!!   I like the idea of leaving the membrane on but will I be able to remove easily by hand without having to put it back on the heat?

roger


----------



## roger47

One other thing Al.  I sure would like to have your dry rub recipe. Thanks

roger


----------



## SmokinAl

Roger47 said:


> Thanks for that Al!!!   I like the idea of leaving the membrane on but will I be able to remove easily by hand without having to put it back on the heat?
> 
> roger


Yes, after the ribs are done the membrane will peel off real easily. You don't have to heat the ribs up to get it off.

I sent you a PM with my rub recipe.

Al


----------



## roger47

Thanks again Al!

roger


----------



## tallbm

Well al I did my first rib smoke today going by IT and it came out awesome.  They were the best ribs I've made to date.  I took the spares to 198-199F across my probes and I took the baby backs to 200-203F across my probes. 

They were both bite off the bone where the baby backs (200-203F) were very super tender and were my favorite.  On the baby backs I could wiggle the bone free of the meat with one hand and a fork but I could not with the spares.  So I would say the 200-203F mark is the end of the bite off the bone spectrum where I would guess the 205F+ would start getting into the fall off the bone texture.

I did a whole post on it in detail (as usual lol) so if anyone cares you can get full details on the smoke here:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/267968/spares-and-baby-backs-smokin-als-way-with-qview













DSC_0643[1].JPG



__ tallbm
__ Sep 10, 2017


















DSC_0642[1].JPG



__ tallbm
__ Sep 10, 2017


















DSC_0640[1].JPG



__ tallbm
__ Sep 10, 2017


















ribsSmoke.png



__ tallbm
__ Sep 10, 2017


















DSC_0639[1].JPG



__ tallbm
__ Sep 10, 2017


















DSC_0638[1].JPG



__ tallbm
__ Sep 10, 2017


----------



## roger47

Thanks Tall.  I hope to do mine today if I find the time.  Al is the man!

roger


----------



## foamheart

I have been meaning to try your recipe for awhile. As all probably know, never been a big fan on the crutch, but it does have a place in everyone's smoking repertoire. And I do so love ribs. So tonight having a couple of racks of spares in the reefer, I decided it was time to try Al's way. They had been in the reefer all rubbed up since Saturday, you know all dressed up and nowhere to go. I have been getting so crazy with sides I have not enjoyed the pit like I used to as of late. So tonight I went back to the good old days.

</insert George Thorogood's "One bourbon, one scotch, one beer">

I still did more than planned one desert and one side, Mac & Cheese and Bread Pudding w/ a Pineapple Rum sauce.













IMG_8155.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Sep 11, 2017






And when ready.......













IMG_8163.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Sep 11, 2017






No sense confusing the taste buds!

The ribs came out excellent. Foiled at 165, back in for 1 hour, when they came out they were really great, not quit tender enough for me (did I mention I now have store bought teeth?), But dang close and I could still do alot of damage to those bones..... LOL  I use some special spiced peach sauce & butter for the foiling sauce. Then after an hour I slathered on some of my homemade BBQ sauce I made last week on the other rack.

Sauced













IMG_8161.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Sep 12, 2017






No Sauce













IMG_8165.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Sep 12, 2017






Supper!













IMG_8166.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Sep 12, 2017






And desert Pineapple Rum sauce













IMG_8171.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Sep 12, 2017






Rum













IMG_8170.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Sep 12, 2017






Bread pudding with "Da Sauce!"













IMG_8174.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Sep 12, 2017






Thats it, I completely enjoyed Al's ribs. It even cut my normal time sizably!!

Thank Al.............


----------



## remsr

I have the top of the line instant read 3 sec temp pin and still can't get a reliable reading????

Randy,


----------



## nunk

I'm going to have to try this.  I've always just done 321 method and left in the smoker until they were barked where I wanted them. I'm was finally happy with my ribs the first smoke in my Mes then the 2nd time I wasnt happy.


----------



## drunkenmeatfist

REMSR said:


> I have the top of the line instant read 3 sec temp pin and still can't get a reliable reading????
> 
> Randy,


I already had the Thermoworks needle probe and Thermopop that Al mentioned so that is what I used. Having a fairly narrow probe is beneficial. I had the same problem the first couple of times I tried this though. I was sticking the probe in at a 90 degree angle between the bones. I kept getting crazy variations and couldn't rely on what I was reading. What I do now is put the probe into the ribs as soon as I put them on. I have just been doing STL ribs. I put the probe in the thickest part of the rack at an angle almost parallel to the bones and shoot for the space between the bones. However, I don't stick the probe very far in. 

Every time I have done this I start doubting my probe placement because it will read about 43 degrees when I start. Then within an hour it rises nearly 100 degrees so I think I did it wrong and I will have cooked the thing in two hours. It always ends up taking 3.5-4 hours at around 275.


----------



## remsr

Thanks! DrunkenMeatFist Those are my exact experiences, but I will keep tying until I get it right. 

Randy,


----------



## SmokinAl

It takes a little practice to get the placement right, but once you figure it out it's very easy to do it every time.

I'm glad to see that you guys are at least giving this a try, once you figure it out, I promise you will do it every time.

Al


----------



## roger47

Thanks a bunch Al.  You're the man!


----------



## SmokinAl

Roger47 said:


> Thanks a bunch Al.  You're the man!


Glad I could help!

Al


----------



## noboundaries

Both our daughters were visiting this past weekend.  They left hubbies at home so it was just like old times.  With my wife and both daughters preferring their ribs FOTB, I surrendered and decided to take the ribs to that level.  No pics unfortunately, but here is what I did.

Loaded RO Ridge briquettes, hickory and peach chunks layered in the smoker.  Fired up 1/4 chimney of briquettes and dumped it in the center of the cold pile of briquettes and wood. Left all bottom vents closed, top full open.  While the smoker was coming up to temp and TBS, I ran to the Winco grocery store for two untrimmed racks of Hormel spare ribs.  Found two racks in the pile that had last week's sale price on them of $1.78/lb instead of this week's price of $2.28/lb.  Picked up a 6.04 lb rack and a 6.48 lb rack.  While there I saw a 9.5 lb untrimmed rack that was at least 3" thick with meat.  I was SOOOO tempted to buy it, but left it for some other lucky smoker.  If it is still there this week when I go back, it will find a home in my freezer. 

Got home about an hour later.  WSM was TBS cruising at 215F.  Did not remove the membrane on the ribs.  Didn't trim a thing.  Sprayed each rack with canola oil, then lightly seasoned the racks on both sides with my own favorite homemade pork rub, then squeezed them together onto the top grate of the 22.5" WSM.  They were some big racks of ribs, taking up the full top grate. 

After loading the meat, the chamber temp dropped on my accurate River Country lid therm to 170s.  The Maverick and Guru, which were pushed against the extreme outer edge of the smoker were reading in the 240s.  The outer edge is always hottest in my WSM due to the empty water pan and rising heat.  Over time the lid climbed to 240, the Mav and Guru climbed to the 270s, then settled back to the 240s after several hours as the meat heated up.   

Didn't even bother to peek at the ribs until they'd been on the smoker for six hours.  No spraying.  Probed for temp.  187 to 192F.  Felt resistance when inserting the probe. 

Left them alone for another hour and fifteen minutes, so 7.25 hours total.  Probed for temp: 195 to 198F, still a little resistance.  They would have been PERFECT for me at this point, but these were for my FOTB wife and kids.  Because they also like sauced ribs I sauced them with Sweet Baby Rays, Apricot preserves, and brandy, stirred together and heated in the microwave.  Applied the sauce and left them on the 240F smoker for another hour and fifteen minutes, total 8.5 hours.  

Probed for temp and the probe slid right in, absolutely no resistance.  Temp was 203-205F.  Used two sets of tongs to remove each rack.  They held together nicely.  The membrane, which is toward the heat, was paper thin and essentially unnoticeable.  Tastes good too.  The ribs were juicy, tender, with a thin bark, and wonderfully smoked.  One complete rack disappeared Saturday night.  The second rack the next afternoon for lunch. 

The only thing I like about FOTB ribs is I don't get my fingers dirty.  I eat them with a fork and knife, which makes them more palatable for me.  Wife and kids were in FOTB rib heaven with saucy fingers. I've never smoked ribs for 8.5 hours, but these needed it to get to the probe tender, FOTB stage at the chamber temps I was using.


----------



## SmokinAl

That's awesome Ray!

So now you know FOTB is 203-205.

My Grandson is coming for a visit in the next few days and like your daughters & wife he likes his ribs FOTB too.

So I will surrender to his wishes also!

Al


----------



## mike5051

Great job Ray!  Those ribs sound like perfection for the family!  I'm with you with the knife and fork though.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Mike


----------



## norcalruss

Are 





SmokinAl said:


> Many of you who knew me in the past know that I have been tinkering with my rib recipe for years. This comes from the fact that everybody around here likes fall off the bone ribs except me. I like tender juicy ribs, but what I don't like is taking a bite & having the bone slip out & a big chunk of meat hanging down on my chin. So my task was to find a rib that would satisfy the fall off the bone group & me too. I achieved that a few times, but could never do it 2 times in a row, that is until now. I now smoke the ribs by TEMP, not time. For the ribs that satisfy all of us the finish IT needs to be 195. Now if you try this recipe I would shoot for that same IT the first time. Then you may want to adjust for your particular taste. Maybe 200 or 205, or even 185, but the thing is they will be the same every time you smoke them. It doesn't matter if your a foil or non foil guy, whatever way you cook the ribs your focus should be on the finish temp. Personally I like to put the ribs in foil for 45 minutes to an hour, but I determine that time by the IT at 3 hours. Rub, foiling liquid, smoker temp, sauce. These have an effect on the final taste, but the thing that determines the final texture of the ribs is the IT. You will need a good therm like a thermapen, it has a real thin tip & will go between the bones real easy.
> Next you need to start out with a good piece of meat. I stopped buying the cryovac 3 packs at Sam's because you really can't see what your getting. The one sandwiched in the center is usually not a rack I would buy if I was only buying 1 rack. So I get my ribs a our local grocery Publix. They have a good meat Dept. & will get you the rack your looking for. Second I DON'T TAKE OFF THE MEMBRANE. Why, because I think it holds the moisture in. I always finish the ribs on a screaming hot gas grill for a couple of minutes and that turns the membrane to dust. So now that you know the secret to perfect ribs everytime. Lets get the show going. Here's the rack that I'm starting with. Thick, meaty, with good marbelling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-1.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coat with mustard & my pork rub. It's just a simple rub. Use your favorite rub or PM me for mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-2.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next wrap with plastic wrap & into the fridge for a couple of hours. I stopped leaving them in the fridge overnight, because I thought the rub tended to overpower the pork flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-3.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of the fridge & into the smoker. Since this is a relatively short smoke I'm going to use the Smoke Vault. Red oak for wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-4.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-5.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always leave the ribs in the smoke for 3 hours, then check the IT. Doesn't matter what smoker I'm using. Smoker temp is 225. At 3 hours I pull it out & foil.
> 
> Now is when I check the IT for the first time. This is how I determine how long to leave the ribs in foil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-7.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see the IT is 168. If I foil for about 1 hour the IT should be in the 190+ range, which would be perfect.
> 
> I just use butter, raw sugar, some pork rub & about 1/4 cup of water in the foil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 21.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ribs go on the foil meat side down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 24.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I don't take the membrane off. You can see all the juice accumulated under the membrane.
> It's actually so full of juice that it's bulging out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 22.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 23.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just a little water on the bones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 25.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Into the smoker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 27.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Judy is getting ready to eat some ribs!! Are they done yet??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-9.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checking them after about 1 hour in the foil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-10.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 193! Perfect!! Now for Al's famous BBQ sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-11.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next into a really hot grill for just a couple of minutes. You have to watch these real close so as not to burn them. I like to see the BBQ sauce bubbling on top before I take the ribs out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-13.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK there done, lets just check the final IT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-14.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what were looking for. Perfect ribs again! WOO HOO!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-16.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great bark, super juicy, but not quite fall off the bone.
> 
> Here's the money shot!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-17.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We stood at the cutting board eating ribs. Never got them on a plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-18.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope some of you will try this. I know it goes against everything we have been taught, but I'm always looking to reinvent the wheel.
> 
> Thank-you for looking and happy smoking!
> 
> Al


Do you leave on foil open when move to grill or over direct heat? I'm going to try this today! Looks amazing.


----------



## SmokinAl

No foil at all when it's on the grill.

Bone side down right on the heat for just a couple of minutes.

Al


----------



## Rings Я Us

Bump this for any new people..  

Good stuff!


----------



## bellyrubber

Tried you recipe tonight. Followed it to the letter. Just a little over 1hr in foil. Then onto grill for just a few minutes. I used my Memphis rub and my homemade BBQ sauce. They were tender and juicy. Just shy of FOTB. Absolutely delicious. Thanks


----------



## Rings Я Us

bellyrubber said:


> Tried you recipe tonight. Followed it to the letter. Just a little over 1hr in foil. Then onto grill for just a few minutes. I used my Memphis rub and my homemade BBQ sauce. They were tender and juicy. Just shy of FOTB. Absolutely delicious. Thanks



Cool man!


----------



## SmokinAl

Glad to hear that I helped you achieve those perfect ribs!
Al


----------



## daricksta

smokinal said:


> Many of you who knew me in the past know that I have been tinkering with my rib recipe for years. This comes from the fact that everybody around here likes fall off the bone ribs except me. I like tender juicy ribs, but what I don't like is taking a bite & having the bone slip out & a big chunk of meat hanging down on my chin. So my task was to find a rib that would satisfy the fall off the bone group & me too. I achieved that a few times, but could never do it 2 times in a row, that is until now. I now smoke the ribs by TEMP, not time. For the ribs that satisfy all of us the finish IT needs to be 195. Now if you try this recipe I would shoot for that same IT the first time. Then you may want to adjust for your particular taste. Maybe 200 or 205, or even 185, but the thing is they will be the same every time you smoke them. It doesn't matter if your a foil or non foil guy, whatever way you cook the ribs your focus should be on the finish temp. Personally I like to put the ribs in foil for 45 minutes to an hour, but I determine that time by the IT at 3 hours. Rub, foiling liquid, smoker temp, sauce. These have an effect on the final taste, but the thing that determines the final texture of the ribs is the IT. You will need a good therm like a thermapen, it has a real thin tip & will go between the bones real easy.
> 
> Next you need to start out with a good piece of meat. I stopped buying the cryovac 3 packs at Sam's because you really can't see what your getting. The one sandwiched in the center is usually not a rack I would buy if I was only buying 1 rack. So I get my ribs a our local grocery Publix. They have a good meat Dept. & will get you the rack your looking for. Second I DON'T TAKE OFF THE MEMBRANE. Why, because I think it holds the moisture in. I always finish the ribs on a screaming hot gas grill for a couple of minutes and that turns the membrane to dust. So now that you know the secret to perfect ribs everytime. Lets get the show going. Here's the rack that I'm starting with. Thick, meaty, with good marbelling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-1.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coat with mustard & my pork rub. It's just a simple rub. Use your favorite rub or PM me for mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-2.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next wrap with plastic wrap & into the fridge for a couple of hours. I stopped leaving them in the fridge overnight, because I thought the rub tended to overpower the pork flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-3.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of the fridge & into the smoker. Since this is a relatively short smoke I'm going to use the Smoke Vault. Red oak for wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-4.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-5.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always leave the ribs in the smoke for 3 hours, then check the IT. Doesn't matter what smoker I'm using. Smoker temp is 225. At 3 hours I pull it out & foil.
> 
> Now is when I check the IT for the first time. This is how I determine how long to leave the ribs in foil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-7.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see the IT is 168. If I foil for about 1 hour the IT should be in the 190+ range, which would be perfect.
> 
> I just use butter, raw sugar, some pork rub & about 1/4 cup of water in the foil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 21.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ribs go on the foil meat side down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 24.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I don't take the membrane off. You can see all the juice accumulated under the membrane.
> 
> It's actually so full of juice that it's bulging out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 22.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 23.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just a little water on the bones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 25.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Into the smoker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 27.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Judy is getting ready to eat some ribs!! Are they done yet??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-9.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checking them after about 1 hour in the foil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-10.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 193! Perfect!! Now for Al's famous BBQ sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-11.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next into a really hot grill for just a couple of minutes. You have to watch these real close so as not to burn them. I like to see the BBQ sauce bubbling on top before I take the ribs out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-13.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK there done, lets just check the final IT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-14.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what were looking for. Perfect ribs again! WOO HOO!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-16.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great bark, super juicy, but not quite fall off the bone.
> 
> Here's the money shot!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-17.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We stood at the cutting board eating ribs. Never got them on a plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-18.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope some of you will try this. I know it goes against everything we have been taught, but I'm always looking to reinvent the wheel.
> 
> Thank-you for looking and happy smoking!
> 
> Al


Just saw this thread. Love the way your ribs turned out. Do the juices collected under the membrane actually redistribute themselves through the meat when you cook the ribs face down inside the foil? I just don't see how it would, and I've never read or seen it advised. Is this a trick you developed or did you read about it somewhere?

I've gotten to the point where I'm smoking naked meat without foiling or wrapping in butcher paper. Every time I've foiled ribs they come out a little more steamed than I like. But you got the glossy BBQ sauce finish I haven't yet been able to attain.


----------



## SmokinAl

Yes I believe the ribs do absorb some of the juices back into the meat, because when I tried the same method taking the membrane off, the ribs were not as juicy. Both myself & my wife concluded that the only way to smoke ribs is with the membrane still on. Even if you don't foil, the membrane peels right off very easily when the ribs are done. Check out the other rib thread in my signature, those were unfoiled & juicy as can be. https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/naked-ribs-no-rub-no-sauce.263432/. The glossy finish comes from finishing the ribs on a super hot grill with BBQ sauce on them, or maybe it's my BBQ sauce recipe. If you want it, I'll send it to you.
Al


----------



## indaswamp

Hey Al,
FYI, I have done ribs similar to this at the firehouse for the guys. They have a pellet grill and it works great for ribs. Instead of having another hot grill handy and waiting, I finish the ribs with a hand held propane torch. does not take long to bubble the sauce, it blisters the membrane to smithereens, and does not raise the INT of the ribs much at all. Fast, easy and I never have to worry about forgetting them on the grill! Also, you can torch to order! If someone likes a lot of crust, you can torch them a little more-which is how I like mine.

I torch the inside first, then flip, BBQ sauce if the person wants it, then torch the outside.


----------



## SmokinAl

indaswamp said:


> Hey Al,
> FYI, I have done ribs similar to this at the firehouse for the guys. They have a pellet grill and it works great for ribs. Instead of having another hot grill handy and waiting, I finish the ribs with a hand held propane torch. does not take long to bubble the sauce, it blisters the membrane to smithereens, and does not raise the INT of the ribs much at all. Fast, easy and I never have to worry about forgetting them on the grill! Also, you can torch to order! If someone likes a lot of crust, you can torch them a little more-which is how I like mine.
> 
> I torch the inside first, then flip, BBQ sauce if the person wants it, then torch the outside.



Thanks for the tip, I use a torch when I SV stuff, so I have one & will give your method a try next time!
Thank-you again!
Al


----------



## daricksta

SmokinAl said:


> Yes I believe the ribs do absorb some of the juices back into the meat, because when I tried the same method taking the membrane off, the ribs were not as juicy. Both myself & my wife concluded that the only way to smoke ribs is with the membrane still on. Even if you don't foil, the membrane peels right off very easily when the ribs are done. Check out the other rib thread in my signature, those were unfoiled & juicy as can be. https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/naked-ribs-no-rub-no-sauce.263432/. The glossy finish comes from finishing the ribs on a super hot grill with BBQ sauce on them, or maybe it's my BBQ sauce recipe. If you want it, I'll send it to you.
> Al


When I was a kid, my dad never removed the membrane from his spare ribs before he cooked them. I admit I ate the dried membrane off the ribs because it tasted like edible flavored paper or something and I liked it. When I first started out cooking ribs on my own I didn't remove the membrane (I didn't know to do it) but I stopped eating it. :)

But Al, while leaving the membrane on does retain more juicy moisture in the ribs, have you found if leaving it on inhibits smoke penetration to a noticeable degree? I admit this reasoning has always confused me because I don't know of anyone (besides the younger me) who chews on the bone side of the ribs, and it seems like the meat side gets more than enough smoke lying face up on the racks. So, I'm riding the fence on this one.


----------



## SmokinAl

daricksta said:


> When I was a kid, my dad never removed the membrane from his spare ribs before he cooked them. I admit I ate the dried membrane off the ribs because it tasted like edible flavored paper or something and I liked it. When I first started out cooking ribs on my own I didn't remove the membrane (I didn't know to do it) but I stopped eating it. :)
> 
> But Al, while leaving the membrane on does retain more juicy moisture in the ribs, have you found if leaving it on inhibits smoke penetration to a noticeable degree? I admit this reasoning has always confused me because I don't know of anyone (besides the younger me) who chews on the bone side of the ribs, and it seems like the meat side gets more than enough smoke lying face up on the racks. So, I'm riding the fence on this one.



Hey, give it a try, I've never had anyone tell me that my ribs didn't have enough smoke flavor.
Look at the smoke penetration on these ribs, top & bottom, with the membrane left on.







Al


----------



## TNJHubert

I'm going to do this tomorrow. I already took the membrane off prior to reading this :( Instead of water I was going to use concentrated apple juice, the frozen kind that you add water to, minus the water, and apple chips. Think that'll be too much? I also don't have a thermapen. I have a cheaper one from walmart.


----------



## Heath Phillips

Those ribs look delicious!!! And it only took a little over 4 hours? Thats great!


----------



## SmokinAl

TNJHubert said:


> I'm going to do this tomorrow. I already took the membrane off prior to reading this :( Instead of water I was going to use concentrated apple juice, the frozen kind that you add water to, minus the water, and apple chips. Think that'll be too much? I also don't have a thermapen. I have a cheaper one from walmart.



It sounds like a winner to me. If the probe needle is not real thin it's hard to get an accurate reading, but if you check the ribs in several places you should get a good idea of the IT. Just don't let the therm touch a bone.
Good luck!
Al



Heath Phillips said:


> Those ribs look delicious!!! And it only took a little over 4 hours? Thats great!



Thank you my friend!
Al


----------



## gmc2003

Congratulation Al, this thread is just over 2 years old and averages about 69 views a day.

Amazing.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl

Thanks Chris!
I guess there are a lot of people like me who struggled with getting their ribs right.
I hope I helped a few.
Al


----------



## reeltight79

My family never cared for the fall off the bone ribs either. I followed this recipe and they came out absolutely perfect! This is definitely my new way of making ribs! Thanks for sharing Al!


----------



## SmokinAl

reeltight79 said:


> My family never cared for the fall off the bone ribs either. I followed this recipe and they came out absolutely perfect! This is definitely my new way of making ribs! Thanks for sharing Al!



Your very welcome!
I'm glad I could help!
Al


----------



## QueBeard

This does work!!! 
I did a rack of St Louis cut in half, little over 3 hours at 275 they temped at 197. Some pull to them, just how I like them. Opted for no foil. So good!!!


----------



## SmokinAl

QueBeard said:


> This does work!!!
> I did a rack of St Louis cut in half, little over 3 hours at 275 they temped at 197. Some pull to them, just how I like them. Opted for no foil. So good!!!



Glad to hear they turned out so well for you!
Al


----------



## carolinadoug

I rarely do Babyback ribs but decided to do some for this evening.  Going to try this way.  Love the 3/2/1 for country spares, but truthfully never make it the entire 2 or 1 since I also poke em for an IT reading and they are usually done pretty early.


----------



## remsr

I still don’t seem to be able to get a reliable reading on my ribs even with an expensive stat of the arts temp pen????

Randy,


----------



## daricksta

Oops! Replied to the wrong thread! Why isn't there a delete draft button anymore?


----------



## roger47

Your the MAN SmokinAl!!!


----------



## BldEagle

This is a real newbie thing of me to admit but, I just figured out that everything in your signature line was a link. I'm glad I figured that out! Great write up! I've thought about regulating cook time by temp for ribs in the past but thought that the bones would make it inaccurate or difficult. I'm definitely going to give this a try next time I do ribs! Those look great!


----------



## carolinadoug

killed it!  Got to 150ish and foiled.  Added a bit of butter and had two racks - so two different sauces including one that was a locally made haberno honey - OMG.  Foiled upside down as you suggested and pulled at 190-193 depending on where i poked.  Had the Grill up to 350 and dropped them on - Asta La Vista membrane!  Love doing it that way.   Coulda shoulda left it on the grill a couple more minutes to get some more bark, but rice, broccoli and beans were ready - so I pulled em.  Smaller rack had a bit of tug off the bone - larger rack was fall of the bone...nice combination honestly.  I'll rinse later repeat this process and likely do more babyback ribs moving forward.  Total cook time - 4hrs 15 mins.


----------



## mike5051

Beautiful ribs!


----------



## remsr

Looks real good, I’ll bet they taste as good as they look. 

Randy,


----------



## SmokinAl

roger47 said:


> Your the MAN SmokinAl!!!





BldEagle said:


> This is a real newbie thing of me to admit but, I just figured out that everything in your signature line was a link. I'm glad I figured that out! Great write up! I've thought about regulating cook time by temp for ribs in the past but thought that the bones would make it inaccurate or difficult. I'm definitely going to give this a try next time I do ribs! Those look great!





carolinadoug said:


> killed it!  Got to 150ish and foiled.  Added a bit of butter and had two racks - so two different sauces including one that was a locally made haberno honey - OMG.  Foiled upside down as you suggested and pulled at 190-193 depending on where i poked.  Had the Grill up to 350 and dropped them on - Asta La Vista membrane!  Love doing it that way.   Coulda shoulda left it on the grill a couple more minutes to get some more bark, but rice, broccoli and beans were ready - so I pulled em.  Smaller rack had a bit of tug off the bone - larger rack was fall of the bone...nice combination honestly.  I'll rinse later repeat this process and likely do more babyback ribs moving forward.  Total cook time - 4hrs 15 mins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 362425





mike5051 said:


> Beautiful ribs!





remsr said:


> Looks real good, I’ll bet they taste as good as they look.
> 
> Randy,



Thanks a lot fellas!
I appreciate the kind words, and Doug, your ribs look fantastic!
Great job!
Al


----------



## SmokinAl

roger47 said:


> Your the MAN SmokinAl!!!





BldEagle said:


> This is a real newbie thing of me to admit but, I just figured out that everything in your signature line was a link. I'm glad I figured that out! Great write up! I've thought about regulating cook time by temp for ribs in the past but thought that the bones would make it inaccurate or difficult. I'm definitely going to give this a try next time I do ribs! Those look great!





carolinadoug said:


> killed it!  Got to 150ish and foiled.  Added a bit of butter and had two racks - so two different sauces including one that was a locally made haberno honey - OMG.  Foiled upside down as you suggested and pulled at 190-193 depending on where i poked.  Had the Grill up to 350 and dropped them on - Asta La Vista membrane!  Love doing it that way.   Coulda shoulda left it on the grill a couple more minutes to get some more bark, but rice, broccoli and beans were ready - so I pulled em.  Smaller rack had a bit of tug off the bone - larger rack was fall of the bone...nice combination honestly.  I'll rinse later repeat this process and likely do more babyback ribs moving forward.  Total cook time - 4hrs 15 mins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 362425





mike5051 said:


> Beautiful ribs!





remsr said:


> Looks real good, I’ll bet they taste as good as they look.
> 
> Randy,



Thanks a lot fellas!
I appreciate the kind words, and Doug, your ribs look fantastic!
Great job!
Al


----------



## remsr

Al what is the trick to getting a reliable reading on those ribs? I don’t seem to get anything consistent using a 3sec temp pen.
Randy,


----------



## SmokinAl

remsr said:


> Al what is the trick to getting a reliable reading on those ribs? I don’t seem to get anything consistent using a 3sec temp pen.
> Randy,



Honestly, I really don't know what to tell you. I take the temp in the middle of the rack & sometimes have to move it a couple of times to stay away from the bones. Lately I have been using a ThermoPop. They have a real thin probe needle, and it seems easier to get an accurate reading.
Al


----------



## carolinadoug

SmokinAl said:


> Honestly, I really don't know what to tell you. I take the temp in the middle of the rack & sometimes have to move it a couple of times to stay away from the bones. Lately I have been using a ThermoPop. They have a real thin probe needle, and it seems easier to get an accurate reading.
> Al


Agreed - find a meaty part away from bones.  Get 2 or 3 quick readings.  Don't dwell too much - close is good :)


----------



## SmokinAl

I think Doug has it nailed. Even if your smoking a butt & take a bunch of readings all over the butt, your going to get some discrepancies. So just get into the thickest part of the ribs & use that as your temp guide.
Al


----------



## remsr

Thanks! You did tell me about the ThermoPop before but the place where I buy that sort of que gadget had none so I bought one of those expensive 3 sec or less celebrated pens. I will get the ThermoPop. 
I have been going from the end between the bones the reading is almost instant but never consistent. I’ll look
For the thickest part and stick it there next rib smoke thanks Doug. 
I actually turn out exelent ribs according to every one around here weather I do the 3-2-1 or not. But I am always trying to improve. 
In fact every thing I turn out of my smokers is second to none not bragging , well maybe just a little lol, but I have been smoking meats for 20 years do I should be good at it.  I will say that I didn’t get consistent until I started cooking by internal temps.

Randy,


----------



## hoity toit

I used your method on some spare ribs last night and they came out perfect. I like a little bite and pull on my ribs too and not fall off the bone like they were steamed. I think your real secret is leaving the membrane on and grilling at the end, Man they were just the way I like them. Thanks for sharing AL !

HT


----------



## SmokinAl

remsr said:


> Thanks! You did tell me about the ThermoPop before but the place where I buy that sort of que gadget had none so I bought one of those expensive 3 sec or less celebrated pens. I will get the ThermoPop.
> I have been going from the end between the bones the reading is almost instant but never consistent. I’ll look
> For the thickest part and stick it there next rib smoke thanks Doug.
> I actually turn out exelent ribs according to every one around here weather I do the 3-2-1 or not. But I am always trying to improve.
> In fact every thing I turn out of my smokers is second to none not bragging , well maybe just a little lol, but I have been smoking meats for 20 years do I should be good at it.  I will say that I didn’t get consistent until I started cooking by internal temps.
> 
> Randy,



You should be bragging Randy, I feel the same way about my smoked food. The crap you get in a restaurant just sucks, & the neighborhood BBQ Guru around here puts out crap too. I don't invite too many folks over for my BBQ, but when they get the invite they think they just won the lottery. The conversation around the pool is always "Have you been to Al & Judy's for BBQ? Well they make the best & if you get a chance to go, you better not miss out! I have had friends ask me to make something for their party & if they buy the meat I just do it for free. It's no big deal & I always take out a nice portion for Judy & I. Plus having an excuse to run the smoker is a good day for me in my opinion!
Al




hoity toit said:


> I used your method on some spare ribs last night and they came out perfect. I like a little bite and pull on my ribs too and not fall off the bone like they were steamed. I think your real secret is leaving the membrane on and grilling at the end, Man they were just the way I like them. Thanks for sharing AL !
> 
> HT



Thanks HT!
I'm glad they turned out so well for you!
I'm sure there will be many more racks to come!
Al


----------



## pollard

Well I know what I'm doing this weekend. *Perfect Ribs.*
Just fired up the smoker yesterday for the first time this season and did a Boston Butt. Did a pair of butts last year. That's pretty much all I've done with the exception of a brisket that I took off too soon because I could no longer keep my eyes open. (started too late) Finished my smoker build towards the end of last summer. Finished enough to use anyway. Still needs some finishing touches and paint.

We haven't had good ribs in years, since we moved from FL to MO. I don't think I've ever made good spare or BB ribs myself. Best we've had was made in FL by old black guys from AL and/or GA. Not quite FOTB but tender and the bone does come clean. Most of them sold on the side of the road. Can't wait to be able to do this myself. I don't have a thin tipped thermo but I do have one that reads at the tip so hopefully that will work.


----------



## Kade

Looks great Al. Can’t wait to give it a try.


----------



## SmokinAl

pollard said:


> Well I know what I'm doing this weekend. *Perfect Ribs.*
> Just fired up the smoker yesterday for the first time this season and did a Boston Butt. Did a pair of butts last year. That's pretty much all I've done with the exception of a brisket that I took off too soon because I could no longer keep my eyes open. (started too late) Finished my smoker build towards the end of last summer. Finished enough to use anyway. Still needs some finishing touches and paint.
> 
> We haven't had good ribs in years, since we moved from FL to MO. I don't think I've ever made good spare or BB ribs myself. Best we've had was made in FL by old black guys from AL and/or GA. Not quite FOTB but tender and the bone does come clean. Most of them sold on the side of the road. Can't wait to be able to do this myself. I don't have a thin tipped thermo but I do have one that reads at the tip so hopefully that will work.



A thin tipped ThermoPop makes it real easy to get a good temp read, but you should be fine, you just may have to move it around a little to get a good reading.
Good luck!
Al



Kade said:


> Looks great Al. Can’t wait to give it a try.



Thanks Kade!
Looking forward to seeing some photo's of your ribs!
Al


----------



## pollard

I live in the boonies in flyover country so all that's available here for thermometers is whatever walmart and grocery stores have and that ain't much. My wife works at a retirement home as a cook and has brought a few home from work of this style. They're about a 5 second read.






She says that little dimple marks how far you need to insert it and one that she brought home from work has the dimple right out at the tip so hopefully I can make that work. If not, I'll probe it, flex it, pull a little chunk of meat off, twist/pull a bone.  

Another thermometer the wife brought home doesn't have the dimple so who knows on that one. I might heat up a little water or test them on some ribeyes tonight and see which one I can get a good reading off of with the tip. I do plan on buying a thin tipped one. Probably the thermopop as I can't afford a hundred dollar one at the moment. I just spent that at the grocery store and was using one of those little bitty shopping carts. LOL Tiny store and most things are overpriced but they had a heckuva 3 day sale this week. Cinco de Mayo and start of the grilling season around here. 

For the smoker, I got a couple racks of baby backs, a salmon filet and a whole pork loin for less than $40. Might have to cut that 2 foot long pc of meat in 1/2 or 1/3. Cuban sandwiches are another thing I miss from FL so that's what some of the loin will be for. Just recently bought a slicer and I think the same one as you Al, based on a partial pic of yours I saw. Chef's Choice 615. Works pretty decent for the price and we do like our sammies around here.


----------



## tallbm

pollard said:


> I live in the boonies in flyover country so all that's available here for thermometers is whatever walmart and grocery stores have and that ain't much. My wife works at a retirement home as a cook and has brought a few home from work of this style. They're about a 5 second read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She says that little dimple marks how far you need to insert it and one that she brought home from work has the dimple right out at the tip so hopefully I can make that work. If not, I'll probe it, flex it, pull a little chunk of meat off, twist/pull a bone.
> 
> Another thermometer the wife brought home doesn't have the dimple so who knows on that one. I might heat up a little water or test them on some ribeyes tonight and see which one I can get a good reading off of with the tip. I do plan on buying a thin tipped one. Probably the thermopop as I can't afford a hundred dollar one at the moment. I just spent that at the grocery store and was using one of those little bitty shopping carts. LOL Tiny store and most things are overpriced but they had a heckuva 3 day sale this week. Cinco de Mayo and start of the grilling season around here.
> 
> For the smoker, I got a couple racks of baby backs, a salmon filet and a whole pork loin for less than $40. Might have to cut that 2 foot long pc of meat in 1/2 or 1/3. Cuban sandwiches are another thing I miss from FL so that's what some of the loin will be for. Just recently bought a slicer and I think the same one as you Al, based on a partial pic of yours I saw. Chef's Choice 615. Works pretty decent for the price and we do like our sammies around here.



Hi there and welcome!

Be sure to test that thermometer for accurracy.  212F for boiling water and such.  This will let you know how off it is.
Also if the thermometer gets you in the ball park you can always just use a tooth pic to test for tenderness.  That should work if you can't get the temps right on or have issues getting a super accurate read.

Best of luck!


----------



## SmokinAl

Good luck with whatever you end up doing, I'm sure it will be good!
Al


----------



## remsr

This is an old post but one I don’t remember seeing. I was wondering where your Lang was. Really good post Al, the ribs look great. Oh and I have a temp pen like the one your using in the pictures. 
Randy,


----------



## SmokinAl

remsr said:


> This is an old post but one I don’t remember seeing. I was wondering where your Lang was. Really good post Al, the ribs look great. Oh and I have a temp pen like the one your using in the pictures.
> Randy,



This is an old thread, and I didn't have my Lang when I wrote this. I have also switched to using a ThermoPop for taking the temps. It really works better than the more expensive ThermaPen!
Al


----------



## remsr

I figured as much I know you wouldn’t ditch the Lang. Do you ever use the WSM anymore? I’m getting a thermoPop.

Randy,


----------



## SmokinAl

remsr said:


> I figured as much I know you wouldn’t ditch the Lang. Do you ever use the WSM anymore? I’m getting a thermoPop.
> 
> Randy,



Yea Randy I use the WSM once in a while if I'm doing an all night smoke. With the Guru, it's a breeze.
But if I have the time I like to use the Lang & go hot & fast! Put a 9 lb. butt on at 6:00AM & it's done for dinner.
I think you will like the ThermoPop!
Al


----------



## remsr

I would be getting a Lang or it’s equivalent to go with the ThermoPop if Had the space for one.lol 

Randy,


----------



## SmokinAl

Oh it doesn't take up that much space, but I have it sitting way out in the back yard. I would like to have it closer, but I'm in the same boat, just don't have any more space close to the house.
Al


----------



## remsr

I have thought about moving to the country but I’m spoiled with the conveniences of suburbia. 

Randy,


----------



## SmokinAl

remsr said:


> I have thought about moving to the country but I’m spoiled with the conveniences of suburbia.
> 
> Randy,



Well this is the last time I'm moving, the only way I'm leaving this house is if they carry me out!
Al


----------



## remsr

SmokinAl said:


> Well this is the last time I'm moving, the only way I'm leaving this house is if they carry me out!
> Al


I hear that! This is a big house 3 levels,3500 square feet loaded with furnishings, plus a 3 car garage loaded with many wood working machines and that shad that looks like a play house is 12’ high 9’wide and 14’ long it’s also loaded with gardening supplies and equipment, a lawn mower and a snow blower plus all sorts of out side Christmas decorations and other stuff. Then ther is the 12’ x26’ deck with a table and chair set a 10’ gazebo with a table and chair set and a 400 square foot patio with a table and chair set, two smokers and two grills. There is no way I want to move all this stuff. This is most likely my last home as well. Another reason I don’t buy a stick burner is that I would need a steady supply of wood. I like being able to use many different kinds of wood for different foods I don’t see that happening with a stick burner. My sister has a store/ gas station/ restaurant in a little country town up north. She wants me to smoke, brisket, butts, ribs and other stuff for her restaurant. I may do that if she will buy me a stick burner.

Randy,


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokinAl said:


> Well this is the last time I'm moving, the only way I'm leaving this house is if they carry me out!
> Al




I could find a place for sale up here, but you might have to shovel a path to your smoker in the Winter!!:eek:

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl

bearcarver said:


> I could find a place for sale up here, but you might have to shovel a path to your smoker in the Winter!!:eek:
> 
> Bear



Sorry Bear!
Al doesn't shovel snow anymore, the last time I shoveled snow I was 20 years old. Didn't like it then & absolutely would not like it now. Heck I don't even have a winter jacket or boots. I probably wouldn't leave the house between October & May!
Al


----------



## remsr

20 years old wish I could say that. My mother and I lived in Texas until she married 
a Norwegian and moved us to Chicago then to Minnesota the refrigerator of the USA, 66 years ago and I have never made friends with the ungodly cold and snow up to my neck for 8 months out of every year,  
there is no place I would rather be about 1 month out of the year. 
There is always the possibility of buying a second home some place warm. 

Randy,


----------



## SmokinAl

remsr said:


> 20 years old wish I could say that. My mother and I lived in Texas until she married
> a Norwegian and moved us to Chicago then to Minnesota the refrigerator of the USA, 66 years ago and I have never made friends with the ungodly cold and snow up to my neck for 8 months out of every year,
> there is no place I would rather be about 1 month out of the year.
> There is always the possibility of buying a second home some place warm.
> 
> Randy,



Plenty of cheap housing all over the south Randy, as long as you stay away from the coast.
No state tax in Florida & prices for food, elec., & gas etc. are cheap.
Al


----------



## remsr

Florida is s timtatipn Al, but the wife can’t stand the humidity or the heat of the south. What’s crazy is that it gets hot and humid here in the summer plus we get the cold winters that neither of us like. I think one thing that keeps us put is our age and concern of living where we have no family. My wife has had 3 bouts with cancer and it looks like she may be going for the fourth bout, we will know today. Sorry I didn’t mean to get you involved in my personal problems Al, this should be about good eats and positive talk. 

Randy,


----------



## SmokinAl

Sorry to hear that Randy, I hope your wife comes out OK.
As we get older, health is the biggest hurdle to overcome!
Al


----------



## remsr

Thanks Al.
Randy,


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood

Thanks Al...this is the amazing post I was so desperately searching for!! :D


----------



## SmokinAl

Your very welcome Charlotte!
Al


----------



## Will Smoke

And here I thought falling off the bone was a bonus... are you trying to eat a rib without using a napkin, wash your hands. wait what?


----------



## SmokinAl

CharlotteLovesFood said:


> Thanks Al...this is the amazing post I was so desperately searching for!! :D



Thank you Charlotte, I hope your ribs turn out well for you!
Al



Will Smoke said:


> And here I thought falling off the bone was a bonus... are you trying to eat a rib without using a napkin, wash your hands. wait what?



I'm guessing your trying to be humorous, and I get it, but just like a steak some people like them rare & some like them well done. For me ribs that are falling off the bone taste just like pulled pork, so why spend all that money for ribs when you can have a good PP sandwich. But the bottom line is, if you & your family like FOTB ribs, then I wouldn't change a thing. All this thread is trying to convey is that if you cook your ribs to temp instead of time, then you will get more consistent results time after time. For FOTB ribs you would want an IT of 200-205. I'm not trying to convert anyone into having their ribs at 195 IT, that is just where we like them. So give the temp method a try & see if it helps you get more consistent results, if not what have you got to loose by giving it a try?
Al


----------



## Will Smoke

Yes indeed a lil fall off the bone humor, honestly i like your insight to this. I don't really care for pull pork ribs at all but if it taste good its going down.


----------



## SmokinAl

I totally agree with you, the food you cook is for YOUR family & friends. So if everyone likes the way it tastes, then I sure wouldn't change a thing!!
Al


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood

They turned out great Al :D 

I will continue to use this method especially because I had a bit pit temp trouble... so measuring by time alone would have potentially killed my ribs. Thank you for sharing your knowledge! 

Charlotte


----------



## SmokinAl

CharlotteLovesFood said:


> They turned out great Al :D
> 
> I will continue to use this method especially because I had a bit pit temp trouble... so measuring by time alone would have potentially killed my ribs. Thank you for sharing your knowledge!
> 
> Charlotte



That is great news Charlotte!
I'm so happy to heart your ribs turned out so well.
I'm sure you will have many, many successful smokes ahead of you!
I'm honored that my method helped you!
Hope you have a great weekend!
Al


----------



## mcokevin

Hey Al, keen to try this recipe however I do not have a gas grill for sizzling the membrane off. Plan to just remove before smoking - assume this won’t totally derail the recipe but figured I’d check in first.


----------



## SmokinAl

mcokevin said:


> Hey Al, keen to try this recipe however I do not have a gas grill for sizzling the membrane off. Plan to just remove before smoking - assume this won’t totally derail the recipe but figured I’d check in first.



Just leave the membrane on, and when the ribs are done, it will come off real easily before you cut them up.
Al


----------



## mcokevin

Thanks Al.  Will have TBS within the hour and then they go on.  We’ll see how the weather holds here  in Orlando, may soon have experience running the smoker in tropical depression conditions.


----------



## SmokinAl

Yea it's raining here on & off too, but I managed to grill a couple of brats for lunch.
It doesn't look to me like we are going to get hit too hard. Just a little wind & some showers.
But my grass is growing like crazy!!
Al


----------



## bigfurmn

Al, I'm trying ribs for the first time on my new Pit Boss. I'm not a huge fan of ribs myself (sacrilege I around here I know) but mama is. I put a pork shoulder in this morning for us also. Anyways question is how much does the cook time change in very warm outside temps, they are calling for 100 degrees and humid today, and to think my last smoke was about six weeks ago when we were in a blizzard! Gotta love Minnesota! Thank you in advance.


----------



## SmokinAl

bigfurmn said:


> Al, I'm trying ribs for the first time on my new Pit Boss. I'm not a huge fan of ribs myself (sacrilege I around here I know) but mama is. I put a pork shoulder in this morning for us also. Anyways question is how much does the cook time change in very warm outside temps, they are calling for 100 degrees and humid today, and to think my last smoke was about six weeks ago when we were in a blizzard! Gotta love Minnesota! Thank you in advance.



As long as the pit temp is the same it doesn't matter if it's 20 or 90 outside. If it's 225 in the smoker the outside temps will only affect the amount of fuel you use. So if it's hot outside you will use less fuel to maintain 225 degrees, but the cook time won't change.
Al


----------



## bigfurmn

That's what I was thinking, but I'm always looking for advice. I figured I'd add a picture of the roast as I have no other q's to add.


----------



## SmokinAl

Looks good so far!
Al


----------



## bigfurmn

Thanks Al, means a lot coming from you!


----------



## bigfurmn

Putting the ribs on shoulder is done.


----------



## bigfurmn

Pulled the ribs right around 200. One has a rub the other has some Sweet Baby Rays (wife's favorite) on them.


----------



## 442_Olds

SmokinAl said:


> As long as the pit temp is the same it doesn't matter if it's 20 or 90 outside. If it's 225 in the smoker the outside temps will only affect the amount of fuel you use. So if it's hot outside you will use less fuel to maintain 225 degrees, but the cook time won't change.
> Al



Al,
Tried your method for the first time today, and WOW! It worked great! I didn't cook as long as I thought I would have to (about 4 1/2 hours, not counting time on grill). I use an Oklahoma Joe's Highland, and am still trying to get the technique perfected. Anyway, I did tweak the recipe a bit (everybody does things a bit different) by occasionally spraying some apple juice to keep the ribs moist. I started about 9 am with a basket of charcoal and a chunk of hickory. Was able to keep the temps around 225-230 for some time. Payed more attention to the internal temperature. I had to pull the ribs for the wrapping in foil in stages, because of temperature differences from right to left (was doing four racks). When the last one was wrapped with the butter, sugar and seasonings, I cooked for an hour and a half. When they were getting close to being done, you could smell the ribs on the porch! Checked to make sure they were at the right temp, then transferred them to my Holland (doesn't get as hot as your Weber, but still does a fantastic job. Slapped on the Sweet Baby Ray's (2x). Ribs came out fantastic! Check out the attached pics.

These are probably the best ribs I have ever done. Cooking these by temperature makes sense to me...I've been doing things that way with the Holland for years. Makes more sense than trying to guess whether it is done or not. Wrapping them in foil with the butter, spice and sugar made a huge difference.

I might make a few tweaks, such as using a mop, and maybe pulling the ribs for the grill a bit earlier, since my grill does not get as hot. I would like to get a bit more carmelizing done, as long as I can keep them from drying out. Juiciest ribs I ever did. Got so many compliments from the family. That makes all the work worth it.

Thank you for that wonderful recipe. I have been hoping for years to finally cook some really good ribs. Feels good!


----------



## SmokinAl

442_Olds said:


> Al,
> Tried your method for the first time today, and WOW! It worked great! I didn't cook as long as I thought I would have to (about 4 1/2 hours, not counting time on grill). I use an Oklahoma Joe's Highland, and am still trying to get the technique perfected. Anyway, I did tweak the recipe a bit (everybody does things a bit different) by occasionally spraying some apple juice to keep the ribs moist. I started about 9 am with a basket of charcoal and a chunk of hickory. Was able to keep the temps around 225-230 for some time. Payed more attention to the internal temperature. I had to pull the ribs for the wrapping in foil in stages, because of temperature differences from right to left (was doing four racks). When the last one was wrapped with the butter, sugar and seasonings, I cooked for an hour and a half. When they were getting close to being done, you could smell the ribs on the porch! Checked to make sure they were at the right temp, then transferred them to my Holland (doesn't get as hot as your Weber, but still does a fantastic job. Slapped on the Sweet Baby Ray's (2x). Ribs came out fantastic! Check out the attached pics.
> 
> These are probably the best ribs I have ever done. Cooking these by temperature makes sense to me...I've been doing things that way with the Holland for years. Makes more sense than trying to guess whether it is done or not. Wrapping them in foil with the butter, spice and sugar made a huge difference.
> 
> I might make a few tweaks, such as using a mop, and maybe pulling the ribs for the grill a bit earlier, since my grill does not get as hot. I would like to get a bit more carmelizing done, as long as I can keep them from drying out. Juiciest ribs I ever did. Got so many compliments from the family. That makes all the work worth it.
> 
> Thank you for that wonderful recipe. I have been hoping for years to finally cook some really good ribs. Feels good!



I'm so happy to hear your ribs came out so well. 
Now you can do it every time you smoke ribs, and tweaking the recipe to your own taste will make it YOUR rib recipe!!!
Nice job!
The ribs look fantastic!
Al


----------



## mcokevin

SmokinAl said:


> Just leave the membrane on, and when the ribs are done, it will come off real easily before you cut them up.
> Al


Al, just wanted to let you know this worked great - thank you for the advice.  Ribs were gone before I could get any pics, so I'll call it a success.


----------



## SmokinAl

mcokevin said:


> Al, just wanted to let you know this worked great - thank you for the advice.  Ribs were gone before I could get any pics, so I'll call it a success.



That's great, I'm glad I could help you out!
Al


----------



## biaviian

I used this method for a local competition.  It had been 8+ years since I did ribs since my wife doesn't care for them.  I was afraid that I would mess up but I got first place!  I was the overall winner as well.  It was just ribs and butts. 

I beat three BBQ local restaurants.  I wasn't a surprise because I can't stomach their food.  People rave about these three, but our family was unable to finish our meals, so we never went back.  This goes for all three.  Then again, I haven't had good BBQ from a restaurant north Virginia.


----------



## SmokinAl

biaviian said:


> I used this method for a local competition.  It had been 8+ years since I did ribs since my wife doesn't care for them.  I was afraid that I would mess up but I got first place!  I was the overall winner as well.  It was just ribs and butts.
> 
> I beat three BBQ local restaurants.  I wasn't a surprise because I can't stomach their food.  People rave about these three, but our family was unable to finish our meals, so we never went back.  This goes for all three.  Then again, I haven't had good BBQ from a restaurant north Virginia.



That is fantastic!!!
Congratulations on a job well done!!!
1st place in ribs & the overall winner too!!!!  WOW!!!!
That is just awesome!!!
Al


----------



## innova

Al,

Just registered to express my gratitude to you sharing your recipe, and supporting it like you have. Not my first rodeo but this procedure/recipe produced just the bite I've been looking for!  A thousand thanks. :)


----------



## SmokinAl

innova said:


> Al,
> 
> Just registered to express my gratitude to you sharing your recipe, and supporting it like you have. Not my first rodeo but this procedure/recipe produced just the bite I've been looking for!  A thousand thanks. :)



I'm very happy that I could help you!
Al


----------



## samcanadian

Haven't posted on here in a long time, but just signed back on to see if anyone had any new ideas on how to cook ribs.  I'm going to give these a try tomorrow!


----------



## SmokinAl

samcanadian said:


> Haven't posted on here in a long time, but just signed back on to see if anyone had any new ideas on how to cook ribs.  I'm going to give these a try tomorrow!



Good luck Sam!
Let us know how they turn out!
Al


----------



## KeithLBPI

New to smoking having only smoked a brisket and chicken breasts the last 2 weeks. Definitely trying this this sunday. Will post result.

Assuming having a charcoal grill instead of a gas should burn the membrane off just as well.


----------



## SmokinAl

Yes a charcoal grill will burn off the membrane, no problem.
Al


----------



## banderson7474

Great thread AL! I just ordered a thermapop today after going thru this thread and unfortunately it won't show up until Monday.  I've never been really good at ribs but am excited to try this.  I will do the chuck tacos this weekend and ribs next weekend.


----------



## roger47

Hi Al.  I've followed your advice for a long time.  You're the man! I'd like for you to please tel me again how to do the ribs (Non Foil).  I did it once, lost your recipe/method and would like to try it again.  Any info you can smoke my way would be greatly appreciated Al.


----------



## towtruck

Great way to do it Al. I have been doing something similar for years on different smokers and BBQ's. I just did 6 racks on Tuesday at work for everyone and they were a hit as always.


----------



## banderson7474

roger47 said:


> Hi Al.  I've followed your advice for a long time.  You're the man! I'd like for you to please tel me again how to do the ribs (Non Foil).  I did it once, lost your recipe/method and would like to try it again.  Any info you can smoke my way would be greatly appreciated Al.



Unless I'm reading this wrong, all you have to do is go to the first page of this thread and he explains it all.


----------



## ronf

Hi Al. Well thanks to you, I have to cook my ribs to your specifications. I tried your method on the 4th of July, and my wife said that these were the best ribs that she has had. And I agree with her. I am smoking 2 racks as I write this. Thanks for all you do to help us newbies


----------



## SmokinAl

KeithLBPI said:


> New to smoking having only smoked a brisket and chicken breasts the last 2 weeks. Definitely trying this this sunday. Will post result.
> 
> Assuming having a charcoal grill instead of a gas should burn the membrane off just as well.



Yes that is correct!
Al



banderson7474 said:


> Great thread AL! I just ordered a thermapop today after going thru this thread and unfortunately it won't show up until Monday.  I've never been really good at ribs but am excited to try this.  I will do the chuck tacos this weekend and ribs next weekend.



I'm sure you will do fine!
Al



roger47 said:


> Hi Al.  I've followed your advice for a long time.  You're the man! I'd like for you to please tel me again how to do the ribs (Non Foil).  I did it once, lost your recipe/method and would like to try it again.  Any info you can smoke my way would be greatly appreciated Al.



Here is a thread with no foil ribs.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/naked-ribs-no-rub-no-sauce.263432/
Al



towtruck said:


> Great way to do it Al. I have been doing something similar for years on different smokers and BBQ's. I just did 6 racks on Tuesday at work for everyone and they were a hit as always.



That is great to hear!
Al



ronf said:


> Hi Al. Well thanks to you, I have to cook my ribs to your specifications. I tried your method on the 4th of July, and my wife said that these were the best ribs that she has had. And I agree with her. I am smoking 2 racks as I write this. Thanks for all you do to help us newbies



Your very welcome!!
Al


----------



## Willyfast

SmokinAl said:


> Thanks Bear, I don't smoke spares, but if I did I think the principle would be the same. Go by temp, and 195 is a good place to start.
> 
> Thanks Buddy, that's a good price. I paid $4.49 for these.
> 
> Thanks John!
> 
> Thanks David, I'm glad your going to give this a try. I don't think you will be disappointed.


Al, What type of ribs did you use in this demonstration?


----------



## banderson7474

baby backs


----------



## SmokinAl

Willyfast said:


> Al, What type of ribs did you use in this demonstration?



Yep babybacks, but this will work on any rib.
Lately I have been using St. Louis cut spares.
They are much cheaper & we are liking them better.
I have a rack of STL's thawing out as we speak for the weekend.
They were on sale for $1.99 per lb., so I bought several racks to freeze.
Al


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokinAl said:


> Yep babybacks, but this will work on any rib.
> *Lately I have been using St. Louis cut spares.
> They are much cheaper & we are liking them better.*
> I have a rack of STL's thawing out as we speak for the weekend.
> They were on sale for $1.99 per lb., so I bought several racks to freeze.
> Al




So they got you too! Dang Prices!!
That's what I told you two years ago.
We still don't do BabyBacks, because they're still too expensive.
I do the cheaper Spares, and usually "Full Spares"---Not St Louis.
Much Cheaper than BBs.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl

Bearcarver said:


> So they got you too! Dang Prices!!
> That's what I told you two years ago.
> We still don't do BabyBacks, because they're still too expensive.
> I do the cheaper Spares, and usually "Full Spares"---Not St Louis.
> Much Cheaper than BBs.
> 
> Bear



Yea man, I like to eat ribs at least once every 2 weeks, and sometimes once a week.
And as you say the BB's are just getting to expensive, plus now when you get them they have a big chunk of the loin on top. So you smoke them as usual & the loin portion is dried out cause it should be pulled at 140, and the rest of the rib needs to go to 195 or higher depending on how you like them. So I have moved on to STL's, and when they get too expensive I'll just do whole spares.
Al


----------



## KeithLBPI

They're in. Used your rub over Hickory. 2 racks cut in half. Going in for 3 hours regardless of temp then foiling


----------



## SmokinAl

KeithLBPI said:


> They're in. Used your rub over Hickory. 2 racks cut in half. Going in for 3 hours regardless of temp then foiling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 370863



Great start!
Keep us posted!!
Al


----------



## KeithLBPI

Family loved them. Only issue was searing the membrane over charcoal, whenever it started falling off it'd catch fire on the coals burning the underside pretty bad lol. Ended up pulling them all off. Thanks again Al


----------



## SmokinAl

KeithLBPI said:


> Family loved them. Only issue was searing the membrane over charcoal, whenever it started falling off it'd catch fire on the coals burning the underside pretty bad lol. Ended up pulling them all off. Thanks again Al



Glad to hear they turned out good for you!
Judging from the photo, they look perfect!
As you found out the membrane comes off very easily after they are cooked.
Thanks for telling me about burning it off over charcoal, it seemed like it would work, but I guess not.
Al


----------



## Jtibbetts

Followed this to a T and they were amazing! Thank you for the recipe for success! My family loved them.


----------



## SmokinAl

Jtibbetts said:


> Followed this to a T and they were amazing! Thank you for the recipe for success! My family loved them.



Thank you Sir!
That is always good to hear!!
Al


----------



## txflyguy

Al - great job. I always leave the membrane on, for a number of reasons. After wrapping in foil, by varying the remaining cooking time, the degree of tenderness, i.e., fall off the bone effect, can be easily regulated to your personal liking.


----------



## SmokinAl

txflyguy said:


> Al - great job. I always leave the membrane on, for a number of reasons. After wrapping in foil, by varying the remaining cooking time, the degree of tenderness, i.e., fall off the bone effect, can be easily regulated to your personal liking.



Thank you my friend!!
Al


----------



## grubby64

Thanks Al, I am trying this method tonight! The wife requested ribs that were a little less salty than my regulars.
I will be using Jeff's rub, so we'll see how it goes. I am looking forward to something different!
Grubby


----------



## tallbm

grubby64 said:


> Thanks Al, I am trying this method tonight! The wife requested ribs that were a little less salty than my regulars.
> I will be using Jeff's rub, so we'll see how it goes. I am looking forward to something different!
> Grubby



Hi there and welcome!

Ribs can be easily over salted.  I would recommend that if you make up a rub to do it without salt and then season with the rub.  Afterwards season with the salt separately so you can control the amount of salt on your ribs.  This should help avoid over salting ribs as Jeff's rub could easily over salt ribs as you try to get a good covering of other spices on the ribs.

SmokinAl's approach here won't steer you wrong, I would just hate to see you cook them perfectly but be disappointed with with too much salt content :)


----------



## SmokinAl

grubby64 said:


> Thanks Al, I am trying this method tonight! The wife requested ribs that were a little less salty than my regulars.
> I will be using Jeff's rub, so we'll see how it goes. I am looking forward to something different!
> Grubby



I'm sorry I didn't see this until this morning, so hopefully your ribs turned out well.
Here is the rub I use on just about everything, and it has no salt in it.

Al’s Best Rub

1 1/2 cups raw sugar (turbinado)

1/4 cup red pepper flakes

1/2 cup granulated onion

1/2 cup granulated garlic

1/2 cup black pepper

1/2 cup smoked paprika

1/4 cup Spanish or Hungarian paprika

Hope this helps!
Al


----------



## grubby64

Thanks Al, the ribs tuned out great!


----------



## SmokinAl

grubby64 said:


> Thanks Al, the ribs tuned out great!



I'm certainly glad to hear that!
Al


----------



## banderson7474

AL,

Add another to the thankful list.  I tried your technique with spare ribs and they turned out great.  I found myself not too worried about the temp b/c each time I stuck it in, it had a diff temp but I didn't really care...it was close.  I did the 3hrs smoke and I was successful in my 2nd attempt at a clean fire on my OK Joe.  (I think I have it just about figured out).  This was the first time I DIDN"T take the membrane off and like everyone else it wasn't an issue.  It seared off from my grill.  I thought it might not work b/c I have an infrared type but it was fine. 

My only real worry was how the sauce would hold up b/c I normally thought that you had to sauce the ribs up and put them on the grill for an hr or so in order to thickin up.  But I sauced them after the foil period and threw them on the hot grill for 3 mins and pulled them when it started to bubble and cut them off after a rest period.  I was real happy with them.  The only difference was I didn't have raw sugar and I didn't put any brown sugar on them.  I might try that next time but I'm not huge on sweet.  I used Jeffs rub and bbq sauce so I figured there was enough brown sugar already and I really like his bbq sauce.  I'm not sure if it's low in salt but I feel like it is.  (maybe it's all in my head)

Oh and I forgot to put the trimmings on the smoker so I'm not sure what I'm going to do with them now.  I might just put them in a slow cooker.  Anyway thanks again!


----------



## SmokinAl

banderson7474 said:


> AL,
> 
> Add another to the thankful list.  I tried your technique with spare ribs and they turned out great.  I found myself not too worried about the temp b/c each time I stuck it in, it had a diff temp but I didn't really care...it was close.  I did the 3hrs smoke and I was successful in my 2nd attempt at a clean fire on my OK Joe.  (I think I have it just about figured out).  This was the first time I DIDN"T take the membrane off and like everyone else it wasn't an issue.  It seared off from my grill.  I thought it might not work b/c I have an infrared type but it was fine.
> 
> My only real worry was how the sauce would hold up b/c I normally thought that you had to sauce the ribs up and put them on the grill for an hr or so in order to thickin up.  But I sauced them after the foil period and threw them on the hot grill for 3 mins and pulled them when it started to bubble and cut them off after a rest period.  I was real happy with them.  The only difference was I didn't have raw sugar and I didn't put any brown sugar on them.  I might try that next time but I'm not huge on sweet.  I used Jeffs rub and bbq sauce so I figured there was enough brown sugar already and I really like his bbq sauce.  I'm not sure if it's low in salt but I feel like it is.  (maybe it's all in my head)
> 
> Oh and I forgot to put the trimmings on the smoker so I'm not sure what I'm going to do with them now.  I might just put them in a slow cooker.  Anyway thanks again!



I'm very happy to hear your ribs turned out so well!
The brown sugar really doesn't make the ribs too sweet, but it does help put a nice crust on them.
Al


----------



## banderson7474

Bumping this thread b/c I'm going to do Al's ribs this weekend.  Got a rack thawing in the fridge as we speak!


----------



## SmokinAl

banderson7474 said:


> Bumping this thread b/c I'm going to do Al's ribs this weekend.  Got a rack thawing in the fridge as we speak!



Good luck Buddy!
I may do a rack myself this weekend!
Al


----------



## Johnny50

SmokinAl said:


> Many of you who knew me in the past know that I have been tinkering with my rib recipe for years. This comes from the fact that everybody around here likes fall off the bone ribs except me. I like tender juicy ribs, but what I don't like is taking a bite & having the bone slip out & a big chunk of meat hanging down on my chin. So my task was to find a rib that would satisfy the fall off the bone group & me too. I achieved that a few times, but could never do it 2 times in a row, that is until now. I now smoke the ribs by TEMP, not time. For the ribs that satisfy all of us the finish IT needs to be 195. Now if you try this recipe I would shoot for that same IT the first time. Then you may want to adjust for your particular taste. Maybe 200 or 205, or even 185, but the thing is they will be the same every time you smoke them. It doesn't matter if your a foil or non foil guy, whatever way you cook the ribs your focus should be on the finish temp. Personally I like to put the ribs in foil for 45 minutes to an hour, but I determine that time by the IT at 3 hours. Rub, foiling liquid, smoker temp, sauce. These have an effect on the final taste, but the thing that determines the final texture of the ribs is the IT. You will need a good therm like a thermapen, it has a real thin tip & will go between the bones real easy.
> 
> Next you need to start out with a good piece of meat. I stopped buying the cryovac 3 packs at Sam's because you really can't see what your getting. The one sandwiched in the center is usually not a rack I would buy if I was only buying 1 rack. So I get my ribs a our local grocery Publix. They have a good meat Dept. & will get you the rack your looking for. Second I DON'T TAKE OFF THE MEMBRANE. Why, because I think it holds the moisture in. I always finish the ribs on a screaming hot gas grill for a couple of minutes and that turns the membrane to dust. So now that you know the secret to perfect ribs everytime. Lets get the show going. Here's the rack that I'm starting with. Thick, meaty, with good marbelling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-1.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coat with mustard & my pork rub. It's just a simple rub. Use your favorite rub or PM me for mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-2.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next wrap with plastic wrap & into the fridge for a couple of hours. I stopped leaving them in the fridge overnight, because I thought the rub tended to overpower the pork flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-3.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of the fridge & into the smoker. Since this is a relatively short smoke I'm going to use the Smoke Vault. Red oak for wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-4.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-5.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always leave the ribs in the smoke for 3 hours, then check the IT. Doesn't matter what smoker I'm using. Smoker temp is 225. At 3 hours I pull it out & foil.
> 
> Now is when I check the IT for the first time. This is how I determine how long to leave the ribs in foil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-7.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see the IT is 168. If I foil for about 1 hour the IT should be in the 190+ range, which would be perfect.
> 
> I just use butter, raw sugar, some pork rub & about 1/4 cup of water in the foil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 21.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ribs go on the foil meat side down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 24.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I don't take the membrane off. You can see all the juice accumulated under the membrane.
> 
> It's actually so full of juice that it's bulging out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 22.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 23.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just a little water on the bones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 25.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Into the smoker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 27.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Judy is getting ready to eat some ribs!! Are they done yet??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-9.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checking them after about 1 hour in the foil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-10.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 193! Perfect!! Now for Al's famous BBQ sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-11.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next into a really hot grill for just a couple of minutes. You have to watch these real close so as not to burn them. I like to see the BBQ sauce bubbling on top before I take the ribs out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-13.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK there done, lets just check the final IT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-14.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what were looking for. Perfect ribs again! WOO HOO!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-16.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great bark, super juicy, but not quite fall off the bone.
> 
> Here's the money shot!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-17.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We stood at the cutting board eating ribs. Never got them on a plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-18.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope some of you will try this. I know it goes against everything we have been taught, but I'm always looking to reinvent the wheel.
> 
> Thank-you for looking and happy smoking!
> 
> Al


I followed this to the letter. I used a Camp Chef Woodwind pellet smoker.  I set the temp to 225.  The spare ribs hit 190 in less that 2 hours! Why is this? Anyone?


----------



## indaswamp

pellet grills usually have a hot and a warm side... where did you put the ribs?

Also, were you using a digital thermometer to check the cooking temp?


----------



## Sammybones

On they go! I’ll post the money shot soon.


----------



## Sammybones

Turned out perfect. Thanks Al.


----------



## banderson7474

About to get wrapped


----------



## Sammybones

Awe hell yeah.


----------



## banderson7474

Money shot!


----------



## SmokinAl

Sammybones said:


> Awe hell yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 387708





banderson7474 said:


> Money shot!



Wow guys!!
You both made some incredible looking ribs!
Nice work!
Al


----------



## SmokinAl

Johnny50 said:


> I followed this to the letter. I used a Camp Chef Woodwind pellet smoker.  I set the temp to 225.  The spare ribs hit 190 in less that 2 hours! Why is this? Anyone?



As indaswamp said " Did you have a temp probe on the grate near the ribs to see if it was running at 225?
Also did you probe the ribs in several different spots?
If your probe gets next to a bone it will give a wrong reading. I use a ThermoPop, cause it has a very thin probe needle. If your not sure on the placement then go by the feel of the probe entering the ribs, it should go in pretty easy.
Al


----------



## Johnny50

indaswamp said:


> pellet grills usually have a hot and a warm side... where did you put the ribs?
> 
> Also, were you using a digital thermometer to check the cooking temp?


I used the digital thermometer that the original poster uses. I was cooking six racks at a time and you are correct some hit 190 well before the others. But I was extremely surprised to see some racks hit 190 at the 2-hour mark. The good news is most of the ribs came out very good and I got good reviews. I just don't understand how they got to 190 so fast and what do I do to fix this in the future or do I need to fix this in the future?


----------



## Johnny50

SmokinAl said:


> As indaswamp said " Did you have a temp probe on the grate near the ribs to see if it was running at 225?
> Also did you probe the ribs in several different spots?
> If your probe gets next to a bone it will give a wrong reading. I use a ThermoPop, cause it has a very thin probe needle. If your not sure on the placement then go by the feel of the probe entering the ribs, it should go in pretty easy.
> Al


I did not use the temperature gauge inside the grill I went by what the camp chef grill itself told me. It was set at 220 and 225 for the whole cook. I did test the ribs and several different spots as you said. I'm glad I checked at 2 hours because the ones that were at 190 already couldn't go into the foil but it alerted me to check the others and get them in the foil. Most of the racks came out great so I'm thankful for this walkthrough. I'm just concerned about using this new camp chef woodwind correctly.


----------



## banderson7474

Johnny50 said:


> I did not use the temperature gauge inside the grill I went by what the camp chef grill itself told me. It was set at 220 and 225 for the whole cook. I did test the ribs and several different spots as you said. I'm glad I checked at 2 hours because the ones that were at 190 already couldn't go into the foil but it alerted me to check the others and get them in the foil. Most of the racks came out great so I'm thankful for this walkthrough. I'm just concerned about using this new camp chef woodwind correctly.



Most of us have found that using a gauge that is near the meat gives a more accurate reading.  For example, on my ok joe, my gauges run hotter than my gauge I have at meat level b/c both of my gauges are higher (see profile pic)

I'm guessing your set up is the opposite of mine b/c if I ran at the temps my grill says, it would take me much longer to cook.


----------



## Sammybones

My Camp Chef pellet smoker is accurate‍


----------



## SmokinAl

Johnny50 said:


> I did not use the temperature gauge inside the grill I went by what the camp chef grill itself told me. It was set at 220 and 225 for the whole cook. I did test the ribs and several different spots as you said. I'm glad I checked at 2 hours because the ones that were at 190 already couldn't go into the foil but it alerted me to check the others and get them in the foil. Most of the racks came out great so I'm thankful for this walkthrough. I'm just concerned about using this new camp chef woodwind correctly.



If it were my grill I would do a trial run with a  couple of temp gauges at different locations on the grill grates. That is the only true way to find out if the controller on your smoker is accurate. I suspect that when you set it to 225, your really cooking at a much higher temp.
Al


----------



## txflyguy

This may be incorrect, and verboten, but I have never taken the temp of my ribs. The standard is a four hour smoke, at 210-220, then a foil wrap with 6 oz. of Coke added, then in the oven at 325 for 1 to 3 hours (depending on how tender you want them).
This is known as the "Texas Cheat". It works every time for me.


----------



## SmokinAl

txflyguy said:


> This may be incorrect, and verboten, but I have never taken the temp of my ribs. The standard is a four hour smoke, at 210-220, then a foil wrap with 6 oz. of Coke added, then in the oven at 325 for 1 to 3 hours (depending on how tender you want them).
> This is known as the "Texas Cheat". It works every time for me.



This thread was started so guys that were having trouble getting their ribs right could have a reliable way of having consistently good results. If your method works for you, then I certainly wouldn't change a thing. BTW, foiling is also known as "The Texas crutch". Also your ribs look very good!
Al


----------



## txflyguy

SmokinAl said:


> This thread was started so guys that were having trouble getting their ribs right could have a reliable way of having consistently good results. If your method works for you, then I certainly wouldn't change a thing. BTW, foiling is also known as "The Texas crutch". Also your ribs look very good!
> Al



Thanks! Yes, these were good...but not as good as these! Same smoke, but the prep (dry rub) was different.


----------



## SmokinAl

txflyguy said:


> Thanks! Yes, these were good...but not as good as these! Same smoke, but the prep (dry rub) was different.



Very nice!!
Al


----------



## Johnny50

SmokinAl said:


> If it were my grill I would do a trial run with a  couple of temp gauges at different locations on the grill grates. That is the only true way to find out if the controller on your smoker is accurate. I suspect that when you set it to 225, your really cooking at a much higher temp.
> Al


I'll do that this. Suggestions on guages?


----------



## Johnny50

Sammybones said:


> My Camp Chef pellet smoker is accurate‍


Hoping mine is as well. Do you have hot and cold sport? I would have thought with the fan, this wouldn't be an issue...


----------



## dog1234

How do I PM SmokingAL for rib rub recipe?


----------



## SmokinAl

Johnny50 said:


> I'll do that this. Suggestions on guages?



The cheapest way is to go to Walmart & get a couple of oven therms, they are about $5 each. If you want something permanent that you can use for the meat & the pit temp, there are several multi-probe remote units on the market to choose from, but they will be more expensive.
Al



dog1234 said:


> How do I PM SmokingAL for rib rub recipe?



Hey Dog,
I PM'd you my rub recipe!
Al


----------



## Preacher Man

I'm glad this thread got bumped. I tried it out this weekend and made some killer ribs. Thanks Al!


----------



## SmokinAl

Preacher Man said:


> I'm glad this thread got bumped. I tried it out this weekend and made some killer ribs. Thanks Al!
> View attachment 388973



Those *ARE* some killer looking ribs there Preacher!
Nice work!!
Al


----------



## superbeek

SmokinAl said:


> Many of you who knew me in the past know that I have been tinkering with my rib recipe for years. This comes from the fact that everybody around here likes fall off the bone ribs except me. I like tender juicy ribs, but what I don't like is taking a bite & having the bone slip out & a big chunk of meat hanging down on my chin. So my task was to find a rib that would satisfy the fall off the bone group & me too. I achieved that a few times, but could never do it 2 times in a row, that is until now. I now smoke the ribs by TEMP, not time. For the ribs that satisfy all of us the finish IT needs to be 195. Now if you try this recipe I would shoot for that same IT the first time. Then you may want to adjust for your particular taste. Maybe 200 or 205, or even 185, but the thing is they will be the same every time you smoke them. It doesn't matter if your a foil or non foil guy, whatever way you cook the ribs your focus should be on the finish temp. Personally I like to put the ribs in foil for 45 minutes to an hour, but I determine that time by the IT at 3 hours. Rub, foiling liquid, smoker temp, sauce. These have an effect on the final taste, but the thing that determines the final texture of the ribs is the IT. You will need a good therm like a thermapen, it has a real thin tip & will go between the bones real easy.
> 
> Next you need to start out with a good piece of meat. I stopped buying the cryovac 3 packs at Sam's because you really can't see what your getting. The one sandwiched in the center is usually not a rack I would buy if I was only buying 1 rack. So I get my ribs a our local grocery Publix. They have a good meat Dept. & will get you the rack your looking for. Second I DON'T TAKE OFF THE MEMBRANE. Why, because I think it holds the moisture in. I always finish the ribs on a screaming hot gas grill for a couple of minutes and that turns the membrane to dust. So now that you know the secret to perfect ribs everytime. Lets get the show going. Here's the rack that I'm starting with. Thick, meaty, with good marbelling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-1.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coat with mustard & my pork rub. It's just a simple rub. Use your favorite rub or PM me for mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-2.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next wrap with plastic wrap & into the fridge for a couple of hours. I stopped leaving them in the fridge overnight, because I thought the rub tended to overpower the pork flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-3.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of the fridge & into the smoker. Since this is a relatively short smoke I'm going to use the Smoke Vault. Red oak for wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-4.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-5.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always leave the ribs in the smoke for 3 hours, then check the IT. Doesn't matter what smoker I'm using. Smoker temp is 225. At 3 hours I pull it out & foil.
> 
> Now is when I check the IT for the first time. This is how I determine how long to leave the ribs in foil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-7.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see the IT is 168. If I foil for about 1 hour the IT should be in the 190+ range, which would be perfect.
> 
> I just use butter, raw sugar, some pork rub & about 1/4 cup of water in the foil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 21.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ribs go on the foil meat side down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 24.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I don't take the membrane off. You can see all the juice accumulated under the membrane.
> 
> It's actually so full of juice that it's bulging out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 22.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 23.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just a little water on the bones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 25.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Into the smoker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 27.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Judy is getting ready to eat some ribs!! Are they done yet??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-9.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checking them after about 1 hour in the foil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-10.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 193! Perfect!! Now for Al's famous BBQ sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-11.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next into a really hot grill for just a couple of minutes. You have to watch these real close so as not to burn them. I like to see the BBQ sauce bubbling on top before I take the ribs out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-13.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK there done, lets just check the final IT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-14.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what were looking for. Perfect ribs again! WOO HOO!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-16.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great bark, super juicy, but not quite fall off the bone.
> 
> Here's the money shot!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-17.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We stood at the cutting board eating ribs. Never got them on a plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-18.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope some of you will try this. I know it goes against everything we have been taught, but I'm always looking to reinvent the wheel.
> 
> Thank-you for looking and happy smoking!
> 
> Al



This is a great post, thanks for all the hard work!


----------



## SmokinAl

superbeek said:


> This is a great post, thanks for all the hard work!



You are very welcome!
Al


----------



## HideP0under17737

SmokinAl said:


> Many of you who knew me in the past know that I have been tinkering with my rib recipe for years. This comes from the fact that everybody around here likes fall off the bone ribs except me. I like tender juicy ribs, but what I don't like is taking a bite & having the bone slip out & a big chunk of meat hanging down on my chin. So my task was to find a rib that would satisfy the fall off the bone group & me too. I achieved that a few times, but could never do it 2 times in a row, that is until now. I now smoke the ribs by TEMP, not time. For the ribs that satisfy all of us the finish IT needs to be 195. Now if you try this recipe I would shoot for that same IT the first time. Then you may want to adjust for your particular taste. Maybe 200 or 205, or even 185, but the thing is they will be the same every time you smoke them. It doesn't matter if your a foil or non foil guy, whatever way you cook the ribs your focus should be on the finish temp. Personally I like to put the ribs in foil for 45 minutes to an hour, but I determine that time by the IT at 3 hours. Rub, foiling liquid, smoker temp, sauce. These have an effect on the final taste, but the thing that determines the final texture of the ribs is the IT. You will need a good therm like a thermapen, it has a real thin tip & will go between the bones real easy.
> 
> Next you need to start out with a good piece of meat. I stopped buying the cryovac 3 packs at Sam's because you really can't see what your getting. The one sandwiched in the center is usually not a rack I would buy if I was only buying 1 rack. So I get my ribs a our local grocery Publix. They have a good meat Dept. & will get you the rack your looking for. Second I DON'T TAKE OFF THE MEMBRANE. Why, because I think it holds the moisture in. I always finish the ribs on a screaming hot gas grill for a couple of minutes and that turns the membrane to dust. So now that you know the secret to perfect ribs everytime. Lets get the show going. Here's the rack that I'm starting with. Thick, meaty, with good marbelling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-1.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coat with mustard & my pork rub. It's just a simple rub. Use your favorite rub or PM me for mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-2.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next wrap with plastic wrap & into the fridge for a couple of hours. I stopped leaving them in the fridge overnight, because I thought the rub tended to overpower the pork flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-3.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of the fridge & into the smoker. Since this is a relatively short smoke I'm going to use the Smoke Vault. Red oak for wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-4.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-5.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always leave the ribs in the smoke for 3 hours, then check the IT. Doesn't matter what smoker I'm using. Smoker temp is 225. At 3 hours I pull it out & foil.
> 
> Now is when I check the IT for the first time. This is how I determine how long to leave the ribs in foil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-7.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see the IT is 168. If I foil for about 1 hour the IT should be in the 190+ range, which would be perfect.
> 
> I just use butter, raw sugar, some pork rub & about 1/4 cup of water in the foil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 21.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ribs go on the foil meat side down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 24.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I don't take the membrane off. You can see all the juice accumulated under the membrane.
> 
> It's actually so full of juice that it's bulging out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 22.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 23.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just a little water on the bones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 25.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Into the smoker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 27.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Judy is getting ready to eat some ribs!! Are they done yet??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-9.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checking them after about 1 hour in the foil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-10.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 193! Perfect!! Now for Al's famous BBQ sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-11.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next into a really hot grill for just a couple of minutes. You have to watch these real close so as not to burn them. I like to see the BBQ sauce bubbling on top before I take the ribs out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-13.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK there done, lets just check the final IT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-14.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what were looking for. Perfect ribs again! WOO HOO!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-16.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great bark, super juicy, but not quite fall off the bone.
> 
> Here's the money shot!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-17.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We stood at the cutting board eating ribs. Never got them on a plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-18.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope some of you will try this. I know it goes against everything we have been taught, but I'm always looking to reinvent the wheel.
> 
> Thank-you for looking and happy smoking!
> 
> Al





SmokinAl said:


> Many of you who knew me in the past know that I have been tinkering with my rib recipe for years. This comes from the fact that everybody around here likes fall off the bone ribs except me. I like tender juicy ribs, but what I don't like is taking a bite & having the bone slip out & a big chunk of meat hanging down on my chin. So my task was to find a rib that would satisfy the fall off the bone group & me too. I achieved that a few times, but could never do it 2 times in a row, that is until now. I now smoke the ribs by TEMP, not time. For the ribs that satisfy all of us the finish IT needs to be 195. Now if you try this recipe I would shoot for that same IT the first time. Then you may want to adjust for your particular taste. Maybe 200 or 205, or even 185, but the thing is they will be the same every time you smoke them. It doesn't matter if your a foil or non foil guy, whatever way you cook the ribs your focus should be on the finish temp. Personally I like to put the ribs in foil for 45 minutes to an hour, but I determine that time by the IT at 3 hours. Rub, foiling liquid, smoker temp, sauce. These have an effect on the final taste, but the thing that determines the final texture of the ribs is the IT. You will need a good therm like a thermapen, it has a real thin tip & will go between the bones real easy.
> 
> Next you need to start out with a good piece of meat. I stopped buying the cryovac 3 packs at Sam's because you really can't see what your getting. The one sandwiched in the center is usually not a rack I would buy if I was only buying 1 rack. So I get my ribs a our local grocery Publix. They have a good meat Dept. & will get you the rack your looking for. Second I DON'T TAKE OFF THE MEMBRANE. Why, because I think it holds the moisture in. I always finish the ribs on a screaming hot gas grill for a couple of minutes and that turns the membrane to dust. So now that you know the secret to perfect ribs everytime. Lets get the show going. Here's the rack that I'm starting with. Thick, meaty, with good marbelling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-1.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coat with mustard & my pork rub. It's just a simple rub. Use your favorite rub or PM me for mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-2.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next wrap with plastic wrap & into the fridge for a couple of hours. I stopped leaving them in the fridge overnight, because I thought the rub tended to overpower the pork flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-3.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of the fridge & into the smoker. Since this is a relatively short smoke I'm going to use the Smoke Vault. Red oak for wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-4.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-5.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always leave the ribs in the smoke for 3 hours, then check the IT. Doesn't matter what smoker I'm using. Smoker temp is 225. At 3 hours I pull it out & foil.
> 
> Now is when I check the IT for the first time. This is how I determine how long to leave the ribs in foil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-7.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see the IT is 168. If I foil for about 1 hour the IT should be in the 190+ range, which would be perfect.
> 
> I just use butter, raw sugar, some pork rub & about 1/4 cup of water in the foil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 21.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ribs go on the foil meat side down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 24.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I don't take the membrane off. You can see all the juice accumulated under the membrane.
> 
> It's actually so full of juice that it's bulging out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 22.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 23.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just a little water on the bones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 25.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Into the smoker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 27.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Judy is getting ready to eat some ribs!! Are they done yet??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-9.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checking them after about 1 hour in the foil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-10.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 193! Perfect!! Now for Al's famous BBQ sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-11.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next into a really hot grill for just a couple of minutes. You have to watch these real close so as not to burn them. I like to see the BBQ sauce bubbling on top before I take the ribs out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-13.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK there done, lets just check the final IT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-14.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what were looking for. Perfect ribs again! WOO HOO!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-16.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great bark, super juicy, but not quite fall off the bone.
> 
> Here's the money shot!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-17.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We stood at the cutting board eating ribs. Never got them on a plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-18.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope some of you will try this. I know it goes against everything we have been taught, but I'm always looking to reinvent the wheel.
> 
> Thank-you for looking and happy smoking!
> 
> Al


----------



## HideP0under17737

gotta try this, thanks for sharing.

Jess


----------



## SmokinAl

HideP0under17737 said:


> gotta try this, thanks for sharing.
> 
> Jess



Your welcome!
Let me know how your ribs turn out!
Al


----------



## Murray

Would your IT’s work with Side Ribs?


----------



## SmokinAl

Murray said:


> Would your IT’s work with Side Ribs?



I don't know why it wouldn't.
I would just do your ribs like you always do & see what IT you like them at, then you will always be able to repeat that same outcome.
Al


----------



## Murray

SmokinAl said:


> I don't know why it wouldn't.
> I would just do your ribs like you always do & see what IT you like them at, then you will always be able to repeat that same outcome.
> Al


That was my first attempt at ribs, wife is a huge Instant Pot fan and that’s how it’s done here!!!
I had 3 pieces, one was 185F and was stuck to the bone, the other two were 193F and 197F and were perfect.  Didn’t quite fall off the bone but didn’t take much effort to get them off the bone. Excellent tutorial! Keep them coming, sure give a Newbie the confidence to try new things. Thank you.


----------



## SmokinAl

Murray said:


> That was my first attempt at ribs, wife is a huge Instant Pot fan and that’s how it’s done here!!!
> I had 3 pieces, one was 185F and was stuck to the bone, the other two were 193F and 197F and were perfect.  Didn’t quite fall off the bone but didn’t take much effort to get them off the bone. Excellent tutorial! Keep them coming, sure give a Newbie the confidence to try new things. Thank you.



That's great to hear Murray!
Now you know what IT you like & can do the same ribs anytime you want on any smoker or grill!!
Al


----------



## Inscrutable

Preacher Man said:


> I'm glad this thread got bumped. I tried it out this weekend and made some killer ribs. Thanks Al!
> View attachment 388973


Ditto re having this thread bumped. I always seem to bounce between still a little too tough and stuck to bone, to FOTB. And have always removed the membrane to get more smoke into it. Anxious to try this IT method. Thanks Al !
Out of town this week, but after Tax Day will be a good way to lick my wounds.


----------



## SmokinAl

Inscrutable said:


> Ditto re having this thread bumped. I always seem to bounce between still a little too tough and stuck to bone, to FOTB. And have always removed the membrane to get more smoke into it. Anxious to try this IT method. Thanks Al !
> Out of town this week, but after Tax Day will be a good way to lick my wounds.



Your very welcome!
And be sure to let me know how your ribs turn out!
Al


----------



## rickyldd

I would like to try your rib rub but I can't figure out how to PM on this site... duh


----------



## banderson7474

rickyldd said:


> I would like to try your rib rub but I can't figure out how to PM on this site... duh


Go to "inbox" and "start a new conversation.  That should work I believe


----------



## SmokinAl

rickyldd said:


> I would like to try your rib rub but I can't figure out how to PM on this site... duh



I'll send it to you.
Al


----------



## paul gann

I will definitely try this method.
I'm new to the site and to smoking my own stuff and am very glad I found this post.

I agree with you Al, in that I do not like my ribs falling off the bone either.  I prefer more of a competition style I guess.  Tender, but with a little bite/chew left.
When I go to a BBQ restaurant, I ask if the ribs are fall off the bone.  If the answer is yes, I order something else.


----------



## SmokinAl

paul gann said:


> I will definitely try this method.
> I'm new to the site and to smoking my own stuff and am very glad I found this post.
> 
> I agree with you Al, in that I do not like my ribs falling off the bone either.  I prefer more of a competition style I guess.  Tender, but with a little bite/chew left.
> When I go to a BBQ restaurant, I ask if the ribs are fall off the bone.  If the answer is yes, I order something else.



Hey Paul, when you give this a try, let me know how you like it!!
Al


----------



## Winterrider

Al I would like to thank you, figured i would try your tutorial on ribs yesterday. Times and temps were pretty much spot on. I did bump temp up to 250° the last 1/2 hr but probe temp went off @  195° with the timer not more than 15 seconds behind it. Got a little carried away on the grill on the one side, but turned out excellent according to the wife ( and I guess that's all that matters )


----------



## SmokinAl

Your ribs look fantastic Winter!!!
Gotta keep the wife happy!!
I'm glad that you liked my method!!
Al


----------



## Jabiru

Hi Al,

Thanks for sharing your excellent method. I also like my ribs like you do.

Tried your method with four rack and they came out great *but* My times were so different, took about half of yours. Smoker temp 225. Hit internal 163 @ 1.5 hrs. Wrapped, hit 193 @ 30 mins.

Any ideas why? I can’t work it out. Rib thickness?


----------



## SmokinAl

Jabiru said:


> Hi Al,
> 
> Thanks for sharing your excellent method. I also like my ribs like you do.
> 
> Tried your method with four rack and they came out great *but* My times were so different, took about half of yours. Smoker temp 225. Hit internal 163 @ 1.5 hrs. Wrapped, hit 193 @ 30 mins.
> 
> Any ideas why? I can’t work it out. Rib thickness?
> 
> View attachment 394321
> 
> 
> View attachment 394322



That is what makes this method so consistent. You went by temp, not time.
If you did the normal 3-2-1, your ribs would have been way overcooked.
It may be the thickness of the meat or just the texture of the meat.
There are a lot of variables involved.
Next time they may take twice as long, you just never know!
The whole idea of this thread was to show that no matter what temp you cook at, or the condition of your ribs. Whether you wrap or don't wrap or any other number of variables. Your ribs will consistently be the same, because you are going by the finish temp. I'm very happy to hear your ribs were a success!!
Al


----------



## Jabiru

Thank Al, I understand now, I am glad I stuck to your temps and not time.


----------



## SmokinAl

Jabiru said:


> Thank Al, I understand now, I am glad I stuck to your temps and not time.



Your very welcome!!
Al


----------



## HHYak

Thanks for the tips Al! I tried this today for my first ever smoke. My wife said it was amazing and I even got my kids to eat it and ask for more, a feat of Biblical proportions.


----------



## Sammybones

Another slab going on using Al’s technique. They always turn out great.


----------



## Watson

Thanks Al for the guidance here.  Fathers Day ribs were a huge success because of you.


----------



## jac63

Best ribs I've ever made yesterday (sorry no pics) using the temp part of this method. I didn't really change my procedure other than I cooked to temperature. I'll definitely continue to use temp as my guide to when they are done. Thanks for the advise.


----------



## SmokinAl

HHYak said:


> Thanks for the tips Al! I tried this today for my first ever smoke. My wife said it was amazing and I even got my kids to eat it and ask for more, a feat of Biblical proportions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 398140
> View attachment 398141
> View attachment 398142





Sammybones said:


> View attachment 398187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another slab going on using Al’s technique. They always turn out great.





Watson said:


> Thanks Al for the guidance here.  Fathers Day ribs were a huge success because of you.
> View attachment 398244
> 
> 
> View attachment 398245
> 
> 
> View attachment 398246





jac63 said:


> Best ribs I've ever made yesterday (sorry no pics) using the temp part of this method. I didn't really change my procedure other than I cooked to temperature. I'll definitely continue to use temp as my guide to when they are done. Thanks for the advise.



I'm very happy to hear all you guys had such success with your ribs!
Just like you I had ribs for Father's Day too!!
The neighbors came over with potato salad & we just had to have a pan of beans under the ribs!
Judy made homemade ice cream for dessert!
It was a good day!
Al


----------



## Andertoad

ak1 said:


> Thanks for this post Al. I'm going to try this on my next rib cook.


The animals made out of meat joke is pretty funny.


----------



## SmokinAl

Andertoad said:


> The animals made out of meat joke is pretty funny.




Al


----------



## SuperWRM

Question; Why wrap in plastic wrap and leave in the fridge for a couple hours or overnight? (I saw you mentioned you stopped doing it over night)
Great tutorial and amazing looking ribs too btw


----------



## SmokinAl

SuperWRM said:


> Question; Why wrap in plastic wrap and leave in the fridge for a couple hours or overnight? (I saw you mentioned you stopped doing it over night)
> Great tutorial and amazing looking ribs too btw



The longer you leave the meat in the saran wrap the more flavor it will impart onto the meat. I stopped doing it overnight, cause I like to taste the pork flavor with just a hint of the rub. It's a personal preference & I still will sometimes leave a rack in the fridge overnight, but it's usually because I don't want any prep work to do the day of the smoke, other than just firing up the smoker. For instance I have my whole July 4th meal ready for the smoker & it has been in the fridge all night. So around noon I'll fire up the smoker & all I have to do is put the food in at different times during the afternoon. All the prep is done! 
Al


----------



## rwilli

Great thread, Thanks Al.  The 3-2-1 method isn't working for me and I think your method may be the one I am looking for---Thanks again.


----------



## SmokinAl

rwilli said:


> Great thread, Thanks Al.  The 3-2-1 method isn't working for me and I think your method may be the one I am looking for---Thanks again.



Your very welcome!
Please let me know how it works out for you!
Al


----------



## SuperWRM

SmokinAl said:


> The longer you leave the meat in the saran wrap the more flavor it will impart onto the meat. I stopped doing it overnight, cause I like to taste the pork flavor with just a hint of the rub. It's a personal preference & I still will sometimes leave a rack in the fridge overnight, but it's usually because I don't want any prep work to do the day of the smoke, other than just firing up the smoker. For instance I have my whole July 4th meal ready for the smoker & it has been in the fridge all night. So around noon I'll fire up the smoker & all I have to do is put the food in at different times during the afternoon. All the prep is done!
> Al




That's what I was thinking, but wasn't sure. Thanks for the response and I'll be testing out your amazing method very soon!


----------



## SmokinAl

SuperWRM said:


> That's what I was thinking, but wasn't sure. Thanks for the response and I'll be testing out your amazing method very soon!



Your welcome!
Let us know how your ribs turn out!
Al


----------



## minden man

Al, thanks for all your help here.
I put a very small amount of rub on my ribs before I put them to rest in the fridge, It does impart a bit of flavor that I finish with the addition of more rub when the ribs leave the smoker. My rub does not have a huge percentage of salt or sugar in it, so rubbing them twice gets me the flavor I want.


----------



## SmokinAl

minden man said:


> Al, thanks for all your help here.
> I put a very small amount of rub on my ribs before I put them to rest in the fridge, It does impart a bit of flavor that I finish with the addition of more rub when the ribs leave the smoker. My rub does not have a huge percentage of salt or sugar in it, so rubbing them twice gets me the flavor I want.



That's great to hear. I'm glad you have a rib recipe that you can rely on time after time!
Al


----------



## vaalpens

Al, thanks for posting this great tutorial. I am new to smoking, but have made some good tasting ribs already. My problem has been getting it tender without being overdone. 

Currently I marinate my ribs without honey and sugar, then use the 3-2-1 method at 225. For the last hour I add the honey and sugar to the marinade and baste the ribs. Normally I turn the smoker up to 350 and only put them on for about 15-20 minutes. The taste is good, fall off the bone, but seems overdone.

I am going to adjust my process to your 3-x-x process, where I still do the first 3 hours at 225, then foil it with what I currently do (add sugar, honey, butter and some apple juice).

With the foil phase you indicate that you decide how long it should be in the foil based on the temperature. How do you calculate this?

For the last phase I will again baste with my marinate + honey and sugar, but turn up my grill (GMG) as high as it can go.

Thanks again for posting this tutorial.


----------



## SmokinAl

vaalpens said:


> With the foil phase you indicate that you decide how long it should be in the foil based on the temperature. How do you calculate this?



I check the temp of the ribs at the 3 hour mark, if they are around 165, then about 1 hour in the foil will bring them up to around 190. That is when I finish them at high heat. I would leave them on the grate until you get to 165, sometimes it may take longer than 3 hours or it may be shorter. I can almost guarantee that an hour in foil will bring them up to 190, but check them at an hour & see where they are, you may need more foil time, or they may be done in less than 1 hour. The only way to tell is to check them. You will have to experiment a bit to get it exact. No 2 smokers work the same. Good luck & let me know how they turn out!
Al


----------



## vaalpens

SmokinAl said:


> I check the temp of the ribs at the 3 hour mark, if they are around 165, then about 1 hour in the foil will bring them up to around 190. That is when I finish them at high heat. I would leave them on the grate until you get to 165, sometimes it may take longer than 3 hours or it may be shorter. I can almost guarantee that an hour in foil will bring them up to 190, but check them at an hour & see where they are, you may need more foil time, or they may be done in less than 1 hour. The only way to tell is to check them. You will have to experiment a bit to get it exact. No 2 smokers work the same. Good luck & let me know how they turn out!
> Al



Thanks for the explanation. I wasn't sure where to take time out from the 3-2-1 method, but getting it to 165 first makes a lot of sense.

I see you also provided a rub recipe. Thanks! I will try it at some time, but for the next couple of times I will still use my marinate and basting sauce until I get the/your process worked out. 

Thanks again for your excellent advice.


----------



## SmokinAl

vaalpens said:


> Thanks for the explanation. I wasn't sure where to take time out from the 3-2-1 method, but getting it to 165 first makes a lot of sense.
> 
> I see you also provided a rub recipe. Thanks! I will try it at some time, but for the next couple of times I will still use my marinate and basting sauce until I get the/your process worked out.
> 
> Thanks again for your excellent advice.



Your very welcome!
Al


----------



## Hawging It

SmokinAl said:


> Many of you who knew me in the past know that I have been tinkering with my rib recipe for years. This comes from the fact that everybody around here likes fall off the bone ribs except me. I like tender juicy ribs, but what I don't like is taking a bite & having the bone slip out & a big chunk of meat hanging down on my chin. So my task was to find a rib that would satisfy the fall off the bone group & me too. I achieved that a few times, but could never do it 2 times in a row, that is until now. I now smoke the ribs by TEMP, not time. For the ribs that satisfy all of us the finish IT needs to be 195. Now if you try this recipe I would shoot for that same IT the first time. Then you may want to adjust for your particular taste. Maybe 200 or 205, or even 185, but the thing is they will be the same every time you smoke them. It doesn't matter if your a foil or non foil guy, whatever way you cook the ribs your focus should be on the finish temp. Personally I like to put the ribs in foil for 45 minutes to an hour, but I determine that time by the IT at 3 hours. Rub, foiling liquid, smoker temp, sauce. These have an effect on the final taste, but the thing that determines the final texture of the ribs is the IT. You will need a good therm like a thermapen, it has a real thin tip & will go between the bones real easy.
> 
> Next you need to start out with a good piece of meat. I stopped buying the cryovac 3 packs at Sam's because you really can't see what your getting. The one sandwiched in the center is usually not a rack I would buy if I was only buying 1 rack. So I get my ribs a our local grocery Publix. They have a good meat Dept. & will get you the rack your looking for. Second I DON'T TAKE OFF THE MEMBRANE. Why, because I think it holds the moisture in. I always finish the ribs on a screaming hot gas grill for a couple of minutes and that turns the membrane to dust. So now that you know the secret to perfect ribs everytime. Lets get the show going. Here's the rack that I'm starting with. Thick, meaty, with good marbelling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-1.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coat with mustard & my pork rub. It's just a simple rub. Use your favorite rub or PM me for mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-2.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next wrap with plastic wrap & into the fridge for a couple of hours. I stopped leaving them in the fridge overnight, because I thought the rub tended to overpower the pork flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-3.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of the fridge & into the smoker. Since this is a relatively short smoke I'm going to use the Smoke Vault. Red oak for wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-4.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-5.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always leave the ribs in the smoke for 3 hours, then check the IT. Doesn't matter what smoker I'm using. Smoker temp is 225. At 3 hours I pull it out & foil.
> 
> Now is when I check the IT for the first time. This is how I determine how long to leave the ribs in foil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-7.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see the IT is 168. If I foil for about 1 hour the IT should be in the 190+ range, which would be perfect.
> 
> I just use butter, raw sugar, some pork rub & about 1/4 cup of water in the foil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 21.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ribs go on the foil meat side down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 24.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I don't take the membrane off. You can see all the juice accumulated under the membrane.
> 
> It's actually so full of juice that it's bulging out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 22.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 23.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just a little water on the bones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 25.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Into the smoker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 27.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Judy is getting ready to eat some ribs!! Are they done yet??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-9.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checking them after about 1 hour in the foil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-10.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 193! Perfect!! Now for Al's famous BBQ sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-11.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next into a really hot grill for just a couple of minutes. You have to watch these real close so as not to burn them. I like to see the BBQ sauce bubbling on top before I take the ribs out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-13.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK there done, lets just check the final IT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-14.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what were looking for. Perfect ribs again! WOO HOO!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-16.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great bark, super juicy, but not quite fall off the bone.
> 
> Here's the money shot!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-17.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We stood at the cutting board eating ribs. Never got them on a plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-18.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope some of you will try this. I know it goes against everything we have been taught, but I'm always looking to reinvent the wheel.
> 
> Thank-you for looking and happy smoking!
> 
> Al


I know this is an old post but I am glad it popped up again.  Great way to do ribs. I double like it!!


----------



## SmokinAl

Hawging It said:


> I know this is an old post but I am glad it popped up again.  Great way to do ribs. I double like it!!



Thank you my friend!
If you try this please let me know how they turn out!
Al


----------



## negolien

Just curious as most do 2 2 1 or longer how are those not overcooked as this ones a 3 1 none. gonna do my first rib cook this week so checking my ducks..


----------



## Inscrutable

I did do the “3-2-1” a couple of my first tries, and they did indeed come out over done - as in ‘fall off the bone’ rather than a tender but clean bite ... not bad, but I prefer the latter - tho was trickier walking that line between under/over done.


----------



## SmokinAl

negolien said:


> Just curious as most do 2 2 1 or longer how are those not overcooked as this ones a 3 1 none. gonna do my first rib cook this week so checking my ducks..



The whole purpose of this thread is to show you that no matter what method you use to get your ribs to the desired IT, which in our case is 195. So whether you foil or don't foil, or run your smoker at 225 or 300. None of that matters only the final IT of the meat, that is all that matters. For FOTB you would want a final IT of 200-205.
Al


----------



## Dunstablegrizzly

SmokinAl said:


> Many of you who knew me in the past know that I have been tinkering with my rib recipe for years. This comes from the fact that everybody around here likes fall off the bone ribs except me. I like tender juicy ribs, but what I don't like is taking a bite & having the bone slip out & a big chunk of meat hanging down on my chin. So my task was to find a rib that would satisfy the fall off the bone group & me too. I achieved that a few times, but could never do it 2 times in a row, that is until now. I now smoke the ribs by TEMP, not time. For the ribs that satisfy all of us the finish IT needs to be 195. Now if you try this recipe I would shoot for that same IT the first time. Then you may want to adjust for your particular taste. Maybe 200 or 205, or even 185, but the thing is they will be the same every time you smoke them. It doesn't matter if your a foil or non foil guy, whatever way you cook the ribs your focus should be on the finish temp. Personally I like to put the ribs in foil for 45 minutes to an hour, but I determine that time by the IT at 3 hours. Rub, foiling liquid, smoker temp, sauce. These have an effect on the final taste, but the thing that determines the final texture of the ribs is the IT. You will need a good therm like a thermapen, it has a real thin tip & will go between the bones real easy.
> 
> Next you need to start out with a good piece of meat. I stopped buying the cryovac 3 packs at Sam's because you really can't see what your getting. The one sandwiched in the center is usually not a rack I would buy if I was only buying 1 rack. So I get my ribs a our local grocery Publix. They have a good meat Dept. & will get you the rack your looking for. Second I DON'T TAKE OFF THE MEMBRANE. Why, because I think it holds the moisture in. I always finish the ribs on a screaming hot gas grill for a couple of minutes and that turns the membrane to dust. So now that you know the secret to perfect ribs everytime. Lets get the show going. Here's the rack that I'm starting with. Thick, meaty, with good marbelling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-1.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coat with mustard & my pork rub. It's just a simple rub. Use your favorite rub or PM me for mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-2.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next wrap with plastic wrap & into the fridge for a couple of hours. I stopped leaving them in the fridge overnight, because I thought the rub tended to overpower the pork flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-3.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of the fridge & into the smoker. Since this is a relatively short smoke I'm going to use the Smoke Vault. Red oak for wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-4.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-5.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always leave the ribs in the smoke for 3 hours, then check the IT. Doesn't matter what smoker I'm using. Smoker temp is 225. At 3 hours I pull it out & foil.
> 
> Now is when I check the IT for the first time. This is how I determine how long to leave the ribs in foil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-7.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see the IT is 168. If I foil for about 1 hour the IT should be in the 190+ range, which would be perfect.
> 
> I just use butter, raw sugar, some pork rub & about 1/4 cup of water in the foil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 21.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ribs go on the foil meat side down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 24.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I don't take the membrane off. You can see all the juice accumulated under the membrane.
> 
> It's actually so full of juice that it's bulging out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 22.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 23.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just a little water on the bones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 25.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Into the smoker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 27.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Judy is getting ready to eat some ribs!! Are they done yet??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-9.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checking them after about 1 hour in the foil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-10.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 193! Perfect!! Now for Al's famous BBQ sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-11.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next into a really hot grill for just a couple of minutes. You have to watch these real close so as not to burn them. I like to see the BBQ sauce bubbling on top before I take the ribs out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-13.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK there done, lets just check the final IT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-14.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what were looking for. Perfect ribs again! WOO HOO!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-16.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great bark, super juicy, but not quite fall off the bone.
> 
> Here's the money shot!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-17.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We stood at the cutting board eating ribs. Never got them on a plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-18.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope some of you will try this. I know it goes against everything we have been taught, but I'm always looking to reinvent the wheel.
> 
> Thank-you for looking and happy smoking!
> 
> Al


Al, I'm trying this method this weekend but I have one question... I don't have a gas grill as I have gotten rid of since I haven't used it in like 6 years, so what can I do about the membrane at the end of the cook? Thanks


----------



## SmokinAl

Dunstablegrizzly said:


> Al, I'm trying this method this weekend but I have one question... I don't have a gas grill as I have gotten rid of since I haven't used it in like 6 years, so what can I do about the membrane at the end of the cook? Thanks



When the ribs are done the membrane will peel right off real easily. So after the foil stage or if your not foiling just take it to your desired IT. Let the ribs rest about 10 minutes & slice them up. The hotter they  are the easier the membrane will come off, so I take it off right away then let the ribs rest.
Al


----------



## vaalpens

Al, I did my ribs today using your method, except for leaving the membrane on. Maybe next time I will remember to leave the membrane on. I just used Jeff's original rub and some Sweet baby ray's BBQ sauce. It was very tasty. I basically followed your times, 3 hours naked (165F-170F IT), then 1 hour wrapped in foil (195F-200F IT). I upped the temperature on my pellet grill to 500 for the last few minutes to gt the BBQ sauce to set. My wife really liked it, so I think it is a winner. Thanks again for all the advice.


----------



## SmokinAl

vaalpens said:


> Al, I did my ribs today using your method, except for leaving the membrane on. Maybe next time I will remember to leave the membrane on. I just used Jeff's original rub and some Sweet baby ray's BBQ sauce. It was very tasty. I basically followed your times, 3 hours naked (165F-170F IT), then 1 hour wrapped in foil (195F-200F IT). I upped the temperature on my pellet grill to 500 for the last few minutes to gt the BBQ sauce to set. My wife really liked it, so I think it is a winner. Thanks again for all the advice.
> View attachment 432455



Your very welcome & your ribs look absolutely delicious!
Al


----------



## negolien

Gonna run these today or tomorrow


----------



## vaalpens

SmokinAl said:


> Your very welcome & your ribs look absolutely delicious!
> Al



Thanks. These ribs were not fall of the bone tender, but one bone just pulled out. I think it was the perfect tenderness, without falling off the bone. An here is another  picture:


----------



## negolien

vaalpens said:


> Thanks. These ribs were not fall of the bone tender, but one bone just pulled out. I think it was the perfect tenderness, without falling off the bone. An here is another  picture:
> View attachment 432542



Very nice plate friend


----------



## SmokinAl

negolien said:


> Gonna run these today or tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 432503



*Boy those should be good!
Al*




vaalpens said:


> Thanks. These ribs were not fall of the bone tender, but one bone just pulled out. I think it was the perfect tenderness, without falling off the bone. An here is another  picture:
> View attachment 432542



That is a fine looking meal there my friend!
The ribs look fantastic!
Al


----------



## Muffin Man

SmokinAl said:


> Yes I believe the ribs do absorb some of the juices back into the meat, because when I tried the same method taking the membrane off, the ribs were not as juicy. Both myself & my wife concluded that the only way to smoke ribs is with the membrane still on. Even if you don't foil, the membrane peels right off very easily when the ribs are done. Check out the other rib thread in my signature, those were unfoiled & juicy as can be. https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/naked-ribs-no-rub-no-sauce.263432/. The glossy finish comes from finishing the ribs on a super hot grill with BBQ sauce on them, or maybe it's my BBQ sauce recipe. If you want it, I'll send it to you.
> Al



Al, I would love your bbq sauce recipe. Having a hard time finding one I like. I'd appreciate it!


----------



## minden man

Al, do you keep a water pan in your smoker the entire length of the smoking?


----------



## SmokinAl

Muffin Man said:


> Al, I would love your bbq sauce recipe. Having a hard time finding one I like. I'd appreciate it!



Here you go:
Al’s BBQ Sauce​


  4        CU Ketchup ( 1 – 44 OZ Bottle Heinz Ketchup )

  2       CU KC Masterpiece Original BBQ Sauce ( 1 – 28 OZ Bottle KC Original )

 1 ½    CU Apple cider vinegar

1/2     CU Molasses

  2        TBS Worcestershire sauce

  4        TBS lemon juice ( Juice of 1 Meyers lemon )

  1        TSP Hot sauce (Frank’s or Louisiana)

  1        CU Raw sugar

  1        TSP Cayenne pepper

  2        TBS Granulated garlic

  2        TBS Fine ground black pepper



Instructions:

Put ketchup, vinegar, & molasses in pan & heat, then add each ingredient in order.

Stir continuously until well blended.

Simmer on low heat for 1/2 hour or put in smoker for a couple of hours.          

Let me know how you like it!
Al



minden man said:


> Al, do you keep a water pan in your smoker the entire length of the smoking?



Yes I do!
Al


----------



## SmokeyJeremy101

SmokinAl said:


> Many of you who knew me in the past know that I have been tinkering with my rib recipe for years. This comes from the fact that everybody around here likes fall off the bone ribs except me. I like tender juicy ribs, but what I don't like is taking a bite & having the bone slip out & a big chunk of meat hanging down on my chin. So my task was to find a rib that would satisfy the fall off the bone group & me too. I achieved that a few times, but could never do it 2 times in a row, that is until now. I now smoke the ribs by TEMP, not time. For the ribs that satisfy all of us the finish IT needs to be 195. Now if you try this recipe I would shoot for that same IT the first time. Then you may want to adjust for your particular taste. Maybe 200 or 205, or even 185, but the thing is they will be the same every time you smoke them. It doesn't matter if your a foil or non foil guy, whatever way you cook the ribs your focus should be on the finish temp. Personally I like to put the ribs in foil for 45 minutes to an hour, but I determine that time by the IT at 3 hours. Rub, foiling liquid, smoker temp, sauce. These have an effect on the final taste, but the thing that determines the final texture of the ribs is the IT. You will need a good therm like a thermapen, it has a real thin tip & will go between the bones real easy.
> 
> Next you need to start out with a good piece of meat. I stopped buying the cryovac 3 packs at Sam's because you really can't see what your getting. The one sandwiched in the center is usually not a rack I would buy if I was only buying 1 rack. So I get my ribs a our local grocery Publix. They have a good meat Dept. & will get you the rack your looking for. Second I DON'T TAKE OFF THE MEMBRANE. Why, because I think it holds the moisture in. I always finish the ribs on a screaming hot gas grill for a couple of minutes and that turns the membrane to dust. So now that you know the secret to perfect ribs everytime. Lets get the show going. Here's the rack that I'm starting with. Thick, meaty, with good marbelling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-1.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coat with mustard & my pork rub. It's just a simple rub. Use your favorite rub or PM me for mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-2.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next wrap with plastic wrap & into the fridge for a couple of hours. I stopped leaving them in the fridge overnight, because I thought the rub tended to overpower the pork flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-3.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of the fridge & into the smoker. Since this is a relatively short smoke I'm going to use the Smoke Vault. Red oak for wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-4.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-5.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always leave the ribs in the smoke for 3 hours, then check the IT. Doesn't matter what smoker I'm using. Smoker temp is 225. At 3 hours I pull it out & foil.
> 
> Now is when I check the IT for the first time. This is how I determine how long to leave the ribs in foil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-7.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see the IT is 168. If I foil for about 1 hour the IT should be in the 190+ range, which would be perfect.
> 
> I just use butter, raw sugar, some pork rub & about 1/4 cup of water in the foil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 21.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ribs go on the foil meat side down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 24.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I don't take the membrane off. You can see all the juice accumulated under the membrane.
> 
> It's actually so full of juice that it's bulging out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 22.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 23.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just a little water on the bones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 25.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Into the smoker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 27.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Judy is getting ready to eat some ribs!! Are they done yet??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-9.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checking them after about 1 hour in the foil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-10.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 193! Perfect!! Now for Al's famous BBQ sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-11.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next into a really hot grill for just a couple of minutes. You have to watch these real close so as not to burn them. I like to see the BBQ sauce bubbling on top before I take the ribs out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-13.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK there done, lets just check the final IT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-14.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what were looking for. Perfect ribs again! WOO HOO!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-16.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great bark, super juicy, but not quite fall off the bone.
> 
> Here's the money shot!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-17.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We stood at the cutting board eating ribs. Never got them on a plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-18.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope some of you will try this. I know it goes against everything we have been taught, but I'm always looking to reinvent the wheel.
> 
> Thank-you for looking and happy smoking!
> 
> Al




Al, those ribs look insanely delicious!!  I prefer my ribs to be in between yours and fall off the bone.  I like mine to stick to the bone, but pull cleanly off the bone when devoured. This is sometimes hit or miss for me unfortunately.   What smoker temperature and IT should I be shooting for to achieve this goal more consistently?   

The real issue is that my stomach gets the best of me and I need to eat immediately, so I just say "Good enough."  LOL 

In addition to St. Louis ribs, I'm also going to be smoking a Tomahawk Ribeye right after.  I love my ribeyes, but wish they could be more tender, so I figured smoking it could only enhance the flavor and tenderness.   We'll see how that plays out .


----------



## SmokinAl

SmokeyJeremy101 said:


> Al, those ribs look insanely delicious!!  I prefer my ribs to be in between yours and fall off the bone.  I like mine to stick to the bone, but pull cleanly off the bone when devoured. This is sometimes hit or miss for me unfortunately.   What smoker temperature and IT should I be shooting for to achieve this goal more consistently?
> 
> The real issue is that my stomach gets the best of me and I need to eat immediately, so I just say "Good enough."  LOL
> 
> In addition to St. Louis ribs, I'm also going to be smoking a Tomahawk Ribeye right after.  I love my ribeyes, but wish they could be more tender, so I figured smoking it could only enhance the flavor and tenderness.   We'll see how that plays out .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 443771


 
That is a fine looking ribeye.. As far as your smoker temp goes you can be anywhere between 225-300. Obviously at the higher temps the ribs won't take as long to cook. I would think your final IT would be about 200, for the texture your looking for. At 200 your ribs should be probe tender, but still stay intact. I don't know exactly what texture you are looking for, but 200 should get you pretty close. Hope this helps!
Al


----------



## Millberry

SmokinAl said:


> Many of you who knew me in the past know that I have been tinkering with my rib recipe for years. This comes from the fact that everybody around here likes fall off the bone ribs except me. I like tender juicy ribs, but what I don't like is taking a bite & having the bone slip out & a big chunk of meat hanging down on my chin. So my task was to find a rib that would satisfy the fall off the bone group & me too. I achieved that a few times, but could never do it 2 times in a row, that is until now. I now smoke the ribs by TEMP, not time. For the ribs that satisfy all of us the finish IT needs to be 195. Now if you try this recipe I would shoot for that same IT the first time. Then you may want to adjust for your particular taste. Maybe 200 or 205, or even 185, but the thing is they will be the same every time you smoke them. It doesn't matter if your a foil or non foil guy, whatever way you cook the ribs your focus should be on the finish temp. Personally I like to put the ribs in foil for 45 minutes to an hour, but I determine that time by the IT at 3 hours. Rub, foiling liquid, smoker temp, sauce. These have an effect on the final taste, but the thing that determines the final texture of the ribs is the IT. You will need a good therm like a thermapen, it has a real thin tip & will go between the bones real easy.
> 
> Next you need to start out with a good piece of meat. I stopped buying the cryovac 3 packs at Sam's because you really can't see what your getting. The one sandwiched in the center is usually not a rack I would buy if I was only buying 1 rack. So I get my ribs a our local grocery Publix. They have a good meat Dept. & will get you the rack your looking for. Second I DON'T TAKE OFF THE MEMBRANE. Why, because I think it holds the moisture in. I always finish the ribs on a screaming hot gas grill for a couple of minutes and that turns the membrane to dust. So now that you know the secret to perfect ribs everytime. Lets get the show going. Here's the rack that I'm starting with. Thick, meaty, with good marbelling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-1.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coat with mustard & my pork rub. It's just a simple rub. Use your favorite rub or PM me for mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-2.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next wrap with plastic wrap & into the fridge for a couple of hours. I stopped leaving them in the fridge overnight, because I thought the rub tended to overpower the pork flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-3.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of the fridge & into the smoker. Since this is a relatively short smoke I'm going to use the Smoke Vault. Red oak for wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-4.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-5.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always leave the ribs in the smoke for 3 hours, then check the IT. Doesn't matter what smoker I'm using. Smoker temp is 225. At 3 hours I pull it out & foil.
> 
> Now is when I check the IT for the first time. This is how I determine how long to leave the ribs in foil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-7.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see the IT is 168. If I foil for about 1 hour the IT should be in the 190+ range, which would be perfect.
> 
> I just use butter, raw sugar, some pork rub & about 1/4 cup of water in the foil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 21.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ribs go on the foil meat side down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 24.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I don't take the membrane off. You can see all the juice accumulated under the membrane.
> 
> It's actually so full of juice that it's bulging out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 22.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 23.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just a little water on the bones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 25.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Into the smoker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 27.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Judy is getting ready to eat some ribs!! Are they done yet??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-9.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checking them after about 1 hour in the foil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-10.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 193! Perfect!! Now for Al's famous BBQ sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-11.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next into a really hot grill for just a couple of minutes. You have to watch these real close so as not to burn them. I like to see the BBQ sauce bubbling on top before I take the ribs out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-13.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK there done, lets just check the final IT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-14.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what were looking for. Perfect ribs again! WOO HOO!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-16.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great bark, super juicy, but not quite fall off the bone.
> 
> Here's the money shot!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-17.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We stood at the cutting board eating ribs. Never got them on a plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-18.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope some of you will try this. I know it goes against everything we have been taught, but I'm always looking to reinvent the wheel.
> 
> Thank-you for looking and happy smoking!
> 
> Al


Tried this Al-----the best ever!  Thanks. I call it the 3-1-2G method       3 hrs- 1 hr- 2 min on grill Thanks for all you do on this forum.  Charlie


----------



## SmokinAl

Millberry said:


> Tried this Al-----the best ever!  Thanks. I call it the 3-1-2G method       3 hrs- 1 hr- 2 min on grill Thanks for all you do on this forum.  Charlie



Your welcome Charlie!
I’m glad your ribs turned out so well!
Al


----------



## rippper

thx for the tutorial Al. of all the things i smoke, my ribs are the thing i feel need improvement. Others say they luv em but i want them BETTER. yours look great. i have 1 question. when you sauce em, and put them on the grill, do you leave them meat some up the whole time. Looks like with that great bark they would have to be "flipped". thx again.


----------



## SmokinAl

rippper said:


> thx for the tutorial Al. of all the things i smoke, my ribs are the thing i feel need improvement. Others say they luv em but i want them BETTER. yours look great. i have 1 question. when you sauce em, and put them on the grill, do you leave them meat some up the whole time. Looks like with that great bark they would have to be "flipped". thx again.



Leave them meat side up the whole time on the grill, I wait until the sauce is bubbling then take them off, on a hot grill with the lid closed your only looking at 1-2 minutes. Plus the bone side down disintegrates the membrane.
Al


----------



## slinkyskinked

SmokinAl said:


> I always leave the ribs in the smoke for 3 hours, then check the IT. Doesn't matter what smoker I'm using. Smoker temp is 225. At 3 hours I pull it out & foil.
> Al



Long time lurker, new poster.  I found your method about a year ago and swear by it, however, I cook strictly by temperature.  I have meat probes and my old electric smoker (which is being replaced by a Recteq!) rocks steady at 250.  My ribs are usually ready around 2+ hours.  It really depends on the smoker temp and rib thickness

Regardless, awesome method and it has not failed me yet.


----------



## SmokinAl

slinkyskinked said:


> Long time lurker, new poster.  I found your method about a year ago and swear by it, however, I cook strictly by temperature.  I have meat probes and my old electric smoker (which is being replaced by a Recteq!) rocks steady at 250.  My ribs are usually ready around 2+ hours.  It really depends on the smoker temp and rib thickness
> 
> Regardless, awesome method and it has not failed me yet.



Thank you, I’m always happy to hear that I helped someone.
Al


----------



## rippper

made the sauce, added about an ounce of bourbon, loved it. got a rack thawing in the fridge..... making the rub tonite....thx again.


----------



## SmokinAl

rippper said:


> made the sauce, added about an ounce of bourbon, loved it. got a rack thawing in the fridge..... making the rub tonite....thx again.



Your very welcome!!


----------



## nova_smoker

Tried your method tonight and they were delicious. Thank you for sharing your expertise! After wrapping in foil with the meat side down, do you leave them meat side down when cooking, or turn the tinfoil wrap over?


----------



## SmokinAl

I leave them meat side down while in the foil cooking.
Al


----------



## rustler

SmokinAl said:


> Many of you who knew me in the past know that I have been tinkering with my rib recipe for years. This comes from the fact that everybody around here likes fall off the bone ribs except me. I like tender juicy ribs, but what I don't like is taking a bite & having the bone slip out & a big chunk of meat hanging down on my chin. So my task was to find a rib that would satisfy the fall off the bone group & me too. I achieved that a few times, but could never do it 2 times in a row, that is until now. I now smoke the ribs by TEMP, not time. For the ribs that satisfy all of us the finish IT needs to be 195. Now if you try this recipe I would shoot for that same IT the first time. Then you may want to adjust for your particular taste. Maybe 200 or 205, or even 185, but the thing is they will be the same every time you smoke them. It doesn't matter if your a foil or non foil guy, whatever way you cook the ribs your focus should be on the finish temp. Personally I like to put the ribs in foil for 45 minutes to an hour, but I determine that time by the IT at 3 hours. Rub, foiling liquid, smoker temp, sauce. These have an effect on the final taste, but the thing that determines the final texture of the ribs is the IT. You will need a good therm like a thermapen, it has a real thin tip & will go between the bones real easy.
> 
> Next you need to start out with a good piece of meat. I stopped buying the cryovac 3 packs at Sam's because you really can't see what your getting. The one sandwiched in the center is usually not a rack I would buy if I was only buying 1 rack. So I get my ribs a our local grocery Publix. They have a good meat Dept. & will get you the rack your looking for. Second I DON'T TAKE OFF THE MEMBRANE. Why, because I think it holds the moisture in. I always finish the ribs on a screaming hot gas grill for a couple of minutes and that turns the membrane to dust. So now that you know the secret to perfect ribs everytime. Lets get the show going. Here's the rack that I'm starting with. Thick, meaty, with good marbelling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-1.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coat with mustard & my pork rub. It's just a simple rub. Use your favorite rub or PM me for mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-2.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next wrap with plastic wrap & into the fridge for a couple of hours. I stopped leaving them in the fridge overnight, because I thought the rub tended to overpower the pork flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-3.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of the fridge & into the smoker. Since this is a relatively short smoke I'm going to use the Smoke Vault. Red oak for wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-4.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-5.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always leave the ribs in the smoke for 3 hours, then check the IT. Doesn't matter what smoker I'm using. Smoker temp is 225. At 3 hours I pull it out & foil.
> 
> Now is when I check the IT for the first time. This is how I determine how long to leave the ribs in foil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-7.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see the IT is 168. If I foil for about 1 hour the IT should be in the 190+ range, which would be perfect.
> 
> I just use butter, raw sugar, some pork rub & about 1/4 cup of water in the foil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 21.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ribs go on the foil meat side down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 24.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I don't take the membrane off. You can see all the juice accumulated under the membrane.
> 
> It's actually so full of juice that it's bulging out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 22.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 23.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just a little water on the bones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 25.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Into the smoker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16 27.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Judy is getting ready to eat some ribs!! Are they done yet??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-9.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checking them after about 1 hour in the foil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-10.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 193! Perfect!! Now for Al's famous BBQ sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-11.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next into a really hot grill for just a couple of minutes. You have to watch these real close so as not to burn them. I like to see the BBQ sauce bubbling on top before I take the ribs out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-13.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK there done, lets just check the final IT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-14.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what were looking for. Perfect ribs again! WOO HOO!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-16.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great bark, super juicy, but not quite fall off the bone.
> 
> Here's the money shot!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-17.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We stood at the cutting board eating ribs. Never got them on a plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-14-16-18.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope some of you will try this. I know it goes against everything we have been taught, but I'm always looking to reinvent the wheel.
> 
> Thank-you for looking and happy smoking!
> 
> Al


Hi Al, I am brand new to smoking and love this post. I have two questions. One: do you remove the foil when you are burning off the membrane? Two: my grill only goes up to about 600°. Will that be hot enough? Thank you


----------



## SmokinAl

rustler said:


> Hi Al, I am brand new to smoking and love this post. I have two questions. One: do you remove the foil when you are burning off the membrane? Two: my grill only goes up to about 600°. Will that be hot enough? Thank you


 Yes take the foil off before you put it on the grill, and 600 would be great. Good luck!!
Al


----------



## rustler

SmokinAl said:


> Yes take the foil off before you put it on the grill, and 600 would be great. Good luck!!
> Al


Thanks, man!!!


----------



## chp

SmokinAl said:


> Thank-you for looking and happy smoking!
> 
> Al



Al, I would like to add another ‘ thank you!’ for your great write up. I have used it as a guide the last several times and just settled in on the best approach for us. It turned out amazing! Just started out with a favorite rub, smoker at 225. Did a 2-3-1 approach. Wrapped with squeeze butter, honey and a BBQ sauce we like. I even observed the membrane bulging you mentioned. When I removed it from foil, it was just at 195 and probe tender. Finished as you outlined…amazing! Thank you again! Here are a couple pictures





Just coming out of the foil






Grilling up some onions for the beans 








All plated up.


----------



## SmokinAl

chp said:


> Al, I would like to add another ‘ thank you!’ for your great write up. I have used it as a guide the last several times and just settled in on the best approach for us. It turned out amazing! Just started out with a favorite rub, smoker at 225. Did a 2-3-1 approach. Wrapped with squeeze butter, honey and a BBQ sauce we like. I even observed the membrane bulging you mentioned. When I removed it from foil, it was just at 195 and probe tender. Finished as you outlined…amazing! Thank you again! Here are a couple pictures
> View attachment 636540
> 
> Just coming out of the foil
> 
> View attachment 636541
> 
> Grilling up some onions for the beans
> 
> 
> View attachment 636542
> 
> 
> All plated up.


That is fantastic!
Your ribs look amazing!
It makes me feel so good that I have helped someone else, as other’s have helped me.
Al


----------

